# LHF kidding 2012 PHOTOS AFTER THE STORM



## 20kidsonhill

The girls wanted to start introducing themselves and show off their baby bumps. First onse are due end of January, so this is a little premature, with most of them due in February and first half of March, and  4 or 5 due in April and May. 

Going to be a long kidding season. This year we started out using two young bucks. So the majority of the does are bred to them. We decided we didn't really like either one of them all that much and it was time to step up and improve our genetics. So we took a trip and purchased two more bucks. So there are 5 to 7 hopefully bred to these young bucks. Time will tell. With the first one being due 3rd week of february. 

Time for the girls to say hello: 

Hello: We are Tina(grey) and Pippi(tan). We are 9 years old and 50% boer/50% nubian. Hope you enjoy meeting the girls in our herd. 






The girls, 14 of them that are in the back pasture, they are all 3 years and older and all are commercial and percentage boer does. 
due starting the end of January





In the barn and front pasture, Is Prooved It, one of our new full blood bucks and 11 of the girls mostly 2 years and under. A mix of full-bloods and percentages. Due starting middle of february.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Hi I am Pippi: 50% boer/50% nubian
I am due in February. 






Nova on the right is one of my daughters: 75% boer/25%nubian (on the left is Lorily)






and again  Nova on the right: looking very pregnant and due feb 1st. (black doe on left is Sparky)






(edited: oops, got the wrong name.)


----------



## jodief100

I stilll LOVE Pippi!  She is such a nice looking doe.  

Can't wait for babies!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Hi I am Tori. I am 50% boer/Nubian and due in February. (on right)  
Snowball is on the left






this is my daughter Lorily, you met her in another picture with Nova. She is going on 5 or 6 years old and is 75%boer/nubian. bred september 25th. Due near the end of February. 






This is my granddaughter, Galloway, and daughter to Lorily. She is 88%boer/12nubian and due beginning of february. Yes, she gets huge. Triplets the last two times she kidded, she is going on 4 years old, but both times she had a deformed kid and needed assisting kidding. This will be her last kidding season with us, if things don't go better. 










galloway doe, closest to the camera on right. Indie is the paint doe on the left.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Dancer is looking rather round, and due beginning of February, she is 5 years old full-blood. We purchased her a year ago. And her full-blood buckling, born last October is being used as one of our herd sires, and is bred to several of the does.  






Here he is 4 months old. "TWISTER"





He is needing some work right now. I am sad to say he got really run down after breeding and we are now working on getting him back in shape.

Here he is at a 12 months old, and in the sick pen, He is recovering, but will take some time.


----------



## neener92

You have some very nice looking does, and they have some very cute baby bumps!


----------



## ksj0225

Please don't let dancer dance... She may fall down!!! I love the "round" ones!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I stilll LOVE Pippi!  She is such a nice looking doe.
> 
> Can't wait for babies!!!!


You couldn't ask for a doe to hold up better over the years. Her legs, her udder, never has had a problem kidding. Hasn't been wormed since last fall(2010). Her biggest down fall as a doe in a meat goat herd is she eats a lot to maintain her 180lbs. I have other does that eat a quit a bit less.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

neener92 said:
			
		

> You have some very nice looking does, and they have some very cute baby bumps!


thankyou, if you are in the area, come and visit.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> Please don't let dancer dance... She may fall down!!! I love the "round" ones!!!! LOL!!!


I hope I get a girl from her this year, and she has twins, she only had a single last time. She was pretty big then, also. And he was 12.5lbs.  Poor thing pushed and pushed.


----------



## autumnprairie

Your goats are beautiful 

Could you take some pictures of your grain feeders and your hay feeder, your grain feeder is similiar to mine but you have an add top? Is this to keep them still, or tied or to keep the weather out. 
THanks ahead of time


----------



## 20kidsonhill

see if any of these pictures help.  

The tops are to keep the goats from standing in the feeders. I don't like the Pvc feeder, the feed comes out of it too easily. I really like the wooden onse. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.167298783341980.42576.100001855770147&type=1&l=0e7e793f5e


----------



## 20kidsonhill

back part of hay feeder.  







front part of hay feeder. they also have a grain feeder in the front, works pretty well, but the hay has to be scrapped out daily before feeding grain. (the feeder on the left needs the wiring put back in it, it is loose and not in the proper place. )






this is a picture from last year, nibbles is in labor, she is concentrating, but it shows the front of the feeder pretty well.


----------



## Ms. Research

Enjoyed meeting your girls at Locust Haven.  You really have lots of nice looking does.  

Can't wait to follow and see all the nice kids coming from these nice looking does.  Really awesome herd.  

And amazing set up you have 20kidsonhill.  Lots of hard work and passion in working to get this set up properly along with good livestock.    Thanks for all the photos showing your set up.   Really impressive.  

Hoping Twister is back to his ole self in no time.  

Hoping all goes well with this long kidding schedule.  Hoping for fast, easy deliveries, and healthy kids.   Will stay tuned.  

K


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We are sure enjoying the wonderful weather that Virginia is getting.     I can't tell you all how many times a day I think about, pray about having this weather continue for kidding. It is 50 out. 

The girls are doing great. 

Thank you for all the compliments. I tried to add more pictures of some of the does today, but the uploads seem to be giving me a hard time. Will try again later.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Yeah I am LOVING this weather. I am crossing my fingers that it holds until a couple days after we have babies. 


Great looking girls. Can't wait to see baby pictures.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Are any of these girls bred to Goldman Status? 
I love your set-up! And your goats are stunning!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Are any of these girls bred to Goldman Status?
> I love your set-up! And your goats are stunning!


Macy(full-blood) and classy lady(75% beor) are bred to goldman.  Glory is bagging and for sure bred, Classy lady isn't quit as obvious, but we are pretty sure she is pregnant. They are both first timers and we purchased this summer to improve our genetics. Peaches was also in with goldman for a month, but she may have allready been bred by twister, so time will tell. 

Macy has her bottom to the camera and classy lady is the chubby doe in the back left looking at the camera. They are both february 2011 doelings, macy was seen being bred on  sept 18th and classy lady sept. 25th.


----------



## Roll farms

I see lots of trips in your future....

I'm never breeding in July again......1st heats, lots of singles.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I see lots of trips in your future....
> 
> I'm never breeding in July again......1st heats, lots of singles.


I am sorry your numbers were down,  We have discussed this in the past, my husband wants to breed for middle of December kidding next year. I worry about breeding too early in summer and it causing us to have lower numbers, but I know we have kidded in december before, It was a lot of work right before christmas.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Here is a recent picture of peaches, born here on the farm and 75% boer 25% nubian, some of you may remember her mom Nibbles. She was the doe that got huge last year, so far she hasn't gotten that big this year, I am planning on getting better pictures of her baby belly this weekend. Peaches will be two years old and this will be peaches 2nd kidding, she had twins this past June. If she kids the first two weeks of February she is bred to twister, the end of february she is bred to goldman. 








This is a better picture of Classy Lady, she is 75%percentage on her paperwork. 

Yes one could argue that she is a tad over weight, She is a february doeling and weighed 120lbs over the weekend. I like to think it is all muscle, she also has weak pasturns and my husband is none too happy about me choosing to purchase this doe. I think she is due end of february and yes, bred to Goldman.


----------



## Ms. Research

Wishing you all the luck 20kidsonhill.  

Beautiful does.  And can't wait to see what Goldman has given you with the does?  I just love his coloring.  Unique to the red and black.

K


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Wishing you all the luck 20kidsonhill.
> 
> Beautiful does.  And can't wait to see what Goldman has given you with the does?  I just love his coloring.  Unique to the red and black.
> 
> K


Thank you , I hope you all don't get tired of me.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Well, sun came out and a took a couple quick pics, while some of the girls were taking a walk.

In this picture Nibbles is in front, Not quite as big as last year, maybe only twins this year, or due a little later than some of the others. Snowball is to the far left and looking rather round, gave birth to a huge set of triplet bucklings last year. 2nd from the left is star(black head) and not looking all that pregnant, I beleive she is due later, or just carrying a single, or both.  Golden headed doe is pippi and for sure got some babies in there, as well as Tori, 2nd from the right, Tori is looking huge. And Pepper is on the far right. 







In this picture we have Pepper, up front, followed by Lorily, and in back is snowball on the left and the grey doe is Tina. 
I know some of them look like they are going to have 5 or 6, but these older big framed does carry a pretty big rumen and they do get big bellied even with twins.


----------



## wannacow

They are some WIDE LOADS!    Can't wait to see babies.


----------



## daisychick

Can't wait to see the babies.  I love how wide some of them are, they are so cute when they are wider than they are tall.


----------



## SarahFair

Oh my goodness! Id have to redo the doors to everything I had if mine got that wide!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SarahFair said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness! Id have to redo the doors to everything I had if mine got that wide!!


As much hay as I am going through, it is probably just big hay bellies and they are all tricking me.  

Actually, some of these old girls are as excited as we are. I swear, they love being pregnant and know that babies are on the way.


----------



## neener92

I like Classy Lady, even if she has weak pasterns...she is pretty girl.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

neener92 said:
			
		

> I like Classy Lady, even if she has weak pasterns...she is pretty girl.


I really like her too, but if she throws those weak pasterns to her kids, I will never here the end of it from my husband. It is why I bred her to goldman, because he has really really good legs, and hoping he can breed it out of the next generation. 

we are a little sensitive to weak pasterns, we had a couple years that we went to the fair that our goats didn't not hold up on their pasterns from the stress of being at the fair, it was embarrassing. So we have worked hard to improve on this with our percentages.  And not buy any more blood with weak legs. 

We do have a couple does that are hock-kneed in the back legs.  I am hoping to work that out of the herd with these new bucks.  Snowball is a great wether maker doe, but she is very hock-kneed.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Snowball:  4 to 4 1/2 months pregnant.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

So happy that you started early with the pictures. This was great! You have a beautiful heard, and I love your set up. Can't wait for more pictures, thank you for sharing. So do you sell your goats or do you keep them?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> So happy that you started early with the pictures. This was great! You have a beautiful heard, and I love your set up. Can't wait for more pictures, thank you for sharing. So do you sell your goats or do you keep them?


thank you for the compliments, and glad I haven't worn out my welcome yet, posting photos.  

We sell most of them. There have been years we haven't kept any, and sometimes we keep 2 to 6 doelings for replacements and to add to our herd. Also, we have children that show goats, so they pick show wethers(can be a doe) and show them in August, But this year we only have one child showing goats. After the fair those goats are sold. 

Our market is Show wethers(can be a doe)  for 4H/FFA shows in our county and nearby counties, last year we had 13 goats at shows, including 4 that our children had. They do okay, but can't compete with the higher-end full-bloods. So that is why we purchased our newest bucks. Goldman and full-proof, and our newest does, classy lady, macy, glory and Hot Mamma. Their pregnancy pictures aren't quit as fun to look at, because they are first freshners and they don't get as big bellied as the older does. I haven't posted all of them yet, I have pictures of Classy Lady and Macy posted so far. 


Then we sell, replacement does for other herds and an occasional buck for another farm to use as a herd sire.

We sell the occasional pet. 

Finally, anything that doesn't grow well enough or has a fault(structural problem) is grown out to market weight (45 to 80lbs) and sold at market. We try to sell out by the time they are 4 months of age, so we aren't having to feed anyone any longer than necesary. Feed costs money. If the kid isn't growing well, we just cut our losses and sell them at 4 months regardless of their weight. 

Although I do have a rule, I don't take anything into market looking horrible, or sickly.  I either treat them or put them down. 

So I guess in a nut shell, even though I do get attached to some of them, we are purely a production farm and we don't consider them pets. My children have become attached to NIbbles and we will be looking to rehome her.


----------



## ksj0225

Totally off topic, but looking at your fence, do your horned goats get their heads stuck in that type fence...

(We leave horns on as well..)

Thanks
Kim


----------



## 20kidsonhill

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> Totally off topic, but looking at your fence, do your horned goats get their heads stuck in that type fence...
> 
> (We leave horns on as well..)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Kim


Yes, they can and have. We put electric up where it becomes a problem. Honestly, you pretty much need to put electric up to keep the goats from pushing and rubbing all over the fence. And you for sure need to put electric on both sides if you have a fence line that is seperating two areas with goats in it. They beat the crud out of the fence. Drives my husband crazy.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Our neighbors purchased a right away, next to our property for a future driveway up to a peice of land that would other wise be land locked. They run cattle on the land  but not the rightaway, so the right away isn't being used and they have given us permission to run our goats on it. So the high tensel wire is the far side of the right away that the neigbors put up and the woven fencing is our fencing. The neighbor gave us permission to put a gateway into our fencing to just let the goats go over there. It is a pretty good amount of land, considering we only have 6 acres. It runs the entire length of our property, and we have a long narrow peice of property. 

what you see in the picture is about half of the length of it.


----------



## Ms. Research

Not tired yet. lol

Really interesting read.  And I know I've said this before, really nice set operation.  Hats off to you and your DH.

Can't wait to see what Goldman has produced with your new does.    He caught my eye the first time you posted about him.  He's really impressive.  

K


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Not tired yet. lol
> 
> Really interesting read.  And I know I've said this before, really nice set operation.  Hats off to you and your DH.
> 
> Can't wait to see what Goldman has produced with your new does.    He caught my eye the first time you posted about him.  He's really impressive.
> 
> K


I really have my husband to thank for most of it. He has been to a lot of farms over the years and has seen a lot of set-ups. He has all the ideas stuck in his head. 

for example the other day, I got a new large(600lb) squar bale of hay. The problem I have been having with it, is as I take off wedges it collapses, making it hard to get the entire wedge off, since the other wedges are falling down along with it. Had been not as easy as I had hoped. The bale is already up against a tree, since we use the tree to pull it off the truck. So he gets some binder twin, and an end of a pitch fork that had been broken off from the handle(needing to be repaired) and ties it to the string jabs it into the side of the bale around 3 slabs from the end, ties/adjust the string so it is tightly tied to the tree. KNow the slabs no longer fall down as I remove the end wedge/slab. all I have to do, is untie the one end of the string, move the pitchfork inward by 3 or 4 slabs and retie with a quick release knot. 

I stood there, wondering how the heck did he think of that.


----------



## RPC

I love this thread keep it coming. I love the pictures and the knowledge I am getting from it. The feeders are a really good idea because I need to make some of those.


----------



## jodief100

You have such nice looking does.  Those big bellies mean lots of room for kids.  

I really can't wait to see what they give you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy that you started early with the pictures. This was great! You have a beautiful heard, and I love your set up. Can't wait for more pictures, thank you for sharing. So do you sell your goats or do you keep them?
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for the compliments, and glad I haven't worn out my welcome yet, posting photos.
> 
> We sell most of them. There have been years we haven't kept any, and sometimes we keep 2 to 6 doelings for replacements and to add to our herd. Also, we have children that show goats, so they pick show wethers(can be a doe) and show them in August, But this year we only have one child showing goats. After the fair those goats are sold.
> 
> Our market is Show wethers(can be a doe)  for 4H/FFA shows in our county and nearby counties, last year we had 13 goats at shows, including 4 that our children had. They do okay, but can't compete with the higher-end full-bloods. So that is why we purchased our newest bucks. Goldman and full-proof, and our newest does, classy lady, macy, glory and Hot Mamma. Their pregnancy pictures aren't quit as fun to look at, because they are first freshners and they don't get as big bellied as the older does. I haven't posted all of them yet, I have pictures of Classy Lady and Macy posted so far.
> 
> 
> Then we sell, replacement does for other herds and an occasional buck for another farm to use as a herd sire.
> 
> We sell the occasional pet.
> 
> Finally, anything that doesn't grow well enough or has a fault(structural problem) is grown out to market weight (45 to 80lbs) and sold at market. We try to sell out by the time they are 4 months of age, so we aren't having to feed anyone any longer than necesary. Feed costs money. If the kid isn't growing well, we just cut our losses and sell them at 4 months regardless of their weight.
> 
> Although I do have a rule, I don't take anything into market looking horrible, or sickly.  I either treat them or put them down.
> 
> So I guess in a nut shell, even though I do get attached to some of them, we are purely a production farm and we don't consider them pets. My children have become attached to NIbbles and we will be looking to rehome her.
Click to expand...

You are welcome for the complements, and I meant them too. You will never wear out your welcome with pictures. Love them, please do keep them coming. Wow, you do a lot. I wish I lived closer to you, I would buy the ones that you get attached to.  You have nice looking goats. Do you guys eat goat? I think that is great that you won't take sick goats to the market. So many people do. So do you always come out in the end? If I ask anything you don't want to answer, just let me know. I will understand. Thanks again for all your posts, PLEASE keep them coming. It's ALWAYS welcomed here.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> You are welcome for the complements, and I meant them too. You will never wear out your welcome with pictures. Love them, please do keep them coming. Wow, you do a lot. I wish I lived closer to you, I would buy the ones that you get attached to.  You have nice looking goats. Do you guys eat goat? I think that is great that you won't take sick goats to the market. So many people do. So do you always come out in the end? If I ask anything you don't want to answer, just let me know. I will understand. Thanks again for all your posts, PLEASE keep them coming. It's ALWAYS welcomed here.


You wouldn't have to buy the onse that we get attached to, we would give them to you.

Yes, we eat goat meat, but don't butcher them on a regular basis. and my husband doesn't like it. But the kids and I do. We grind it all and make hanburgers with it and other dishes that you would use hamburger in. 

So do we always come out in the end?    Actually, with the cost of goat meat right now we should be making money, But our children showing the goats has affected our overall profit. OUr kids have to be born a certain time of year for showing, making it hard to breed them more than once a year.  Plus we always had the intentions of using the farm as a tax right off and improving the property, so we have redone all the fencing, built a barn, ect......  Our goal is for the goats to just pay for their feed and medicines. some times they do, some years they don't. Our taxes have showed a lose for years.


----------



## poorboys

BEAUTIFULL PICS, SO YOU HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH THE CROSSES, AS IN SELLING THEM? THEY ALL LOOK GREAT, YOUR BARN IS SET UP LIKE MY FRIENDS, SHE RAISES BOER, KIKO'S AND SPANISH GOATS, IT REALLY MAKES IT EASIER TO HAVE A BARN SETUP LIKE THAT. GOOD-LUCK WITH YOUR KIDDING SEASON.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

poorboys said:
			
		

> BEAUTIFULL PICS, SO YOU HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH THE CROSSES, AS IN SELLING THEM? THEY ALL LOOK GREAT, YOUR BARN IS SET UP LIKE MY FRIENDS, SHE RAISES BOER, KIKO'S AND SPANISH GOATS, IT REALLY MAKES IT EASIER TO HAVE A BARN SETUP LIKE THAT. GOOD-LUCK WITH YOUR KIDDING SEASON.


the female crosses sell really well, for breeding stock or pets. 

The males crosses almost always go for meat, the better onse we sell as show wethers. 

Our goal with the 50%boer/nubian crosses has really always been to work our way up to an 88% beor/ 12% nubian doe and then use her kids for show. We just haven't really gotten there yet. and not sure if that will continue to be our goal or we will switch to more the full blood type goats, The next couple years will determin that. WE are going to  compare how they do. The new full-bloods compared to our crosses.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome for the complements, and I meant them too. You will never wear out your welcome with pictures. Love them, please do keep them coming. Wow, you do a lot. I wish I lived closer to you, I would buy the ones that you get attached to.  You have nice looking goats. Do you guys eat goat? I think that is great that you won't take sick goats to the market. So many people do. So do you always come out in the end? If I ask anything you don't want to answer, just let me know. I will understand. Thanks again for all your posts, PLEASE keep them coming. It's ALWAYS welcomed here.
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't have to buy the onse that we get attached to, we would give them to you.
> 
> Yes, we eat goat meat, but don't butcher them on a regular basis. and my husband doesn't like it. But the kids and I do. We grind it all and make hanburgers with it and other dishes that you would use hamburger in.
> 
> So do we always come out in the end?    Actually, with the cost of goat meat right now we should be making money, But our children showing the goats has affected our overall profit. OUr kids have to be born a certain time of year for showing, making it hard to breed them more than once a year.  Plus we always had the intentions of using the farm as a tax right off and improving the property, so we have redone all the fencing, built a barn, ect......  Our goal is for the goats to just pay for their feed and medicines. some times they do, some years they don't. Our taxes have showed a lose for years.
Click to expand...

Aww, that makes me wish even more that I was closer to you. Yeah, goat meat is something that is different. Well I hope that you will start coming out in the end this year!  I can't wait to see your new babies. Do you have any that are black and white? That is my favorite color. Is that a hard color to pass onto a kid? Do you have any problems with your goats with them having horns? Thank you so much for taking time out to answer my questions. It's much appreciated.


----------



## autumnprairie

I love your set up. I only have 6 does due between feb to may


----------



## 20kidsonhill

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I love your set up. I only have 6 does due between feb to may


Thank you, and 6 does kidding will keep you busy.  Looking forward to seeing your kids.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Aww, that makes me wish even more that I was closer to you. Yeah, goat meat is something that is different. Well I hope that you will start coming out in the end this year!  I can't wait to see your new babies. Do you have any that are black and white? That is my favorite color. Is that a hard color to pass onto a kid? Do you have any problems with your goats with them having horns? Thank you so much for taking time out to answer my questions. It's much appreciated.


WE have 3 does that have black heads,  we had a buck for 3 or so years that came from a black headed sire, and he would throw an occasional black head. We haven't gotten any black onse since then, not even from the does that have black heads. But I think we got 7 or 8 from him, And even a couple black paints, but we sold several of them. Just can't keep everyone.

No, we have never had problems with them having horns. We do get an occasional goat sticking their head in the fence and getting stuck. We put electric up, where it becomes a problem, or tape a stick across their horns for a couple weeks to try to get them out of the habit. Sometimes a doe will start sticking her head in the fence after we wean her kids, things like that. 
We have one with no horns, we have to keep her with the yearlings, even though she is 5 years old and very big framed. She just doesn't do well with the adult does. In the winter if it is bad outside, we have to pen her up at night in her own stall, so she can get to a feeder and eat. She is very passive. I wont bring another one into the herd with no horns, that was for sure a lesson to be learned.


----------



## RPC

20 I am right there with you. I have 1 doe without horns and she is almost last on the totem pole. Her in Sky go back and forth. Even her daughter is above her. If she was not my favorite doe I would have moved her on. Now I do want my bucks de-horned after all the problems with Paintball(My last buck) the last thing I need is a buck with horns to really do some damage.


----------



## autumnprairie

I love my horned goats, question though when do they stop peeling and shedding?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I love my horned goats, question though when do they stop peeling and shedding?


I know what you mean about the shedding, but I don't have too many goats shed  their horns too badly. It can be a sign of mineral deficiency.  We sand and oil them if they look dry and rough for the 4H shows.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, that makes me wish even more that I was closer to you. Yeah, goat meat is something that is different. Well I hope that you will start coming out in the end this year!  I can't wait to see your new babies. Do you have any that are black and white? That is my favorite color. Is that a hard color to pass onto a kid? Do you have any problems with your goats with them having horns? Thank you so much for taking time out to answer my questions. It's much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> WE have 3 does that have black heads,  we had a buck for 3 or so years that came from a black headed sire, and he would throw an occasional black head. We haven't gotten any black onse since then, not even from the does that have black heads. But I think we got 7 or 8 from him, And even a couple black paints, but we sold several of them. Just can't keep everyone.
> 
> No, we have never had problems with them having horns. We do get an occasional goat sticking their head in the fence and getting stuck. We put electric up, where it becomes a problem, or tape a stick across their horns for a couple weeks to try to get them out of the habit. Sometimes a doe will start sticking her head in the fence after we wean her kids, things like that.
> We have one with no horns, we have to keep her with the yearlings, even though she is 5 years old and very big framed. She just doesn't do well with the adult does. In the winter if it is bad outside, we have to pen her up at night in her own stall, so she can get to a feeder and eat. She is very passive. I wont bring another one into the herd with no horns, that was for sure a lesson to be learned.
Click to expand...

Wow, that's neat to know. So even if momma has black, it doesn't mean you will get a black headed or paint baby. That is the reason why I don't think I would be good at what you do. I would want to keep everyone. I am sure I would find a reason to keep them all.  Well it's a good thing you are strong enough to do it.  I like the idea of putting a stick in between the horns. Very smart. That poor girl. At least she has very loving and caring owners to help her. Thanks again for answering all my questions.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I was looking forward to this weekend and taking lots of pictures. earlier in the week the forecast called for sunny and in the 50's. Know they are calling for heavy cloud cover, freezing rain and much colder.   

we finished trimming the entire herds feet, giving CD&T and Bo-se shots.  I should mention, since we have such a big spread this year of when the does are due, we are going to just repeat CD&T and Bo-se shots in one month to the does that haven't kidded yet. 

We are going to put up kidding stalls this weekend and heat lamps, ect.... we are also going to go get our alfalfa hay that we had ordered for kidding season. 
We will be putting the heavily pregnant does in the barn area and moving the less pregnant looking does out to the back.  I am not looking forward to moving everyone around. They are so mean to each other.  I can't decide for sure how I am going to handle the situation. Does spread out to kid over a 2 months time frame, and way to many to fit into our barn area at one time. Along with the big mamma does that are very aggressive and beating up my first fresheners.  


Okay, enough complaining. 

Here is a picture I took of Sparky a few days ago. And I will try to take some updated photos this afternoon. but it is cloudy out, The new full-blood does are all showing udder development and I am feeling pretty sure they are all pregnant. 


Sparky had pregnancy toxemia last time she kidded.  She had a pretty rough time of it. We did manage to help her recover and she raised a nice doeling and buckling. I have a recorded date of her being in heat sept. 4th, but that would put her due in around 10 days, and she just doesn't look that far along to me. She has a very low hanging stomach, due to damage to the muscles from the last time she kidded.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

From left to right, Glory, Macy, Classy Lady, and Dancer.  Dancer is the tiny, skinny one on the right hand side. 
Macy should be due Feb 16th, unless she didn't take the first heat and Classy Lady is feb 23rd. I think dancer is due any day now, I have no breeding date on  Glory.  







Glory walking and Macy munching some minerals.  I do not like this feeder at all, but it is better than nothing. 
I have no date for Glory, for breeding, 







Dancer walking and in the feeder is macy





Dancer again.  I think she is the first to go. I have no bred date on her, It is just a guess.  So I think she is due with in the next week or so.


----------



## jmsim93

Wow!  You have quite the operation!  I wish I lived closer so that I could come take a look!  Can't wait to see babies!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Hot Mamma, my favorite of the new does.






HOt mammas cute udder that is growing. I have an in heat date of Oct 2nd, so I think she is due end of February. 







Peaches on the far left and Annie(paint) next to her, these girls are going on 2 years old and this will be their 2nd time being bred. I really have no idea on a due date. but peaches was put in with Goldman sept 18th and Annie was put in with Full-proof on sept 18th, but prior to that they were with Twister. It is a bit confusing. 
But they are both pregnant, that is always a good thing, Really hoping they don't kid until near the end of February. 






and finally, fuzzball and Bella were feeling left out of the photo shoot, Fuzzball was a very naughty girl and got out the other day and got in with two of our bucks, so I have a bottle of lutalyse waiting for her.  But Fuzzball should be the only doe right now on our farm NOT bred. She sf a february doeling and had a rough start in life, she  weighed 80lbs last weekend, but overall her frame is stunted and so are her horns. She has an amazing pedigree so we decided to take a chance on her. She was so malnourished that she has bone growths on her ribs that shouldn't be there and very very stunted horn growth.  We want to make sure she is 100lbs before we breed her.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Nice pics!!


----------



## marlowmanor

Poor Dancer, I sure hope she kids next week, I can't imagine her getting bigger.  I bet you have to make big barn doors for the pregnant does!


----------



## Roll farms

Great pics, thanks for sharing.

I have an April kid that only weighs 70#.  She doesn't have an excuse, though...she's just...runty.


----------



## autumnprairie

love the pics thanks


----------



## jodief100

What lovely goats.  Can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We were exhausted from  yesterday.  I am starting to feel my age a little bit.  We spent our evening getting and stacking hay into the barn, and our entire Saturday setting up the barn for kidding. 

Here is our set up. we have decided to put all the does into the barn together, and  let them have the entire left side of the pasture, instead of trying to seperate them by due dates and then moving them around in a month or so. That way we can have one creep feed area for all the kids. 

These first pictures are of the barn aboaut half way through set up.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

These next pictures are of the barn pretty much done, But just finishing up some wiring for the heat lamps. we have 6 heat lamp barrels set up, and 9 pens that can be closed up. But we will leave all of them open and only close them as we need to. We only leave the mom's in the pens for a day or 2, unless mom or kids are having problems. Otherwise they will all be together in a group. We will leave the barn opened up to the corral an the field as much as possible. But we will close them all into the barn if we need to at night, or lock up a specific doe if we think she is close and we need to keep a better eye on her. But most the time they will have access to about a 2 1/2 acre field and the barn. 













We are using our creep feed bars as a side to one of the pens for now, but later as the first few kids get to be 2 weeks old, we will start setting up a small creep feed area, and expanding it as more does finish kidding and more kids are old enough to start using it. Eventually, all the kidding pens on the one side of the barn will be turned into a large creep feed area.


----------



## RPC

WOW I love it I wish my barn was open like that and then I could just make those kidding stalls but it already is set up with horse stalls.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

RPC said:
			
		

> WOW I love it I wish my barn was open like that and then I could just make those kidding stalls but it already is set up with horse stalls.


Thank you, we love it too. all we have to do, is take everything out of the barn, bring  the tractor in, clean it out, power wash it, Then we store the boards and barrels in the rafters for the next kidding season. The feeders we can move with the bucket of our tractor.  We can rearrange and set up any way we like.  The goats are a little hard on the boards when the pens are left open, But all the divider walls really help cut down on the does picking on each other, and having a safe place to get out of the way. We used the two feeders as an isle divider so the younger does can go around the bigger does. 

Most our grain feeders are outside in the field, as well as  a couple additional places to feed hay.   But If I need to, because of bad weather or a lot of snow,  I can feed most my grain in the barn. It is harder on the younger does to do it that way.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Here is the outside of the barn, around the corner is an over hang the entire length of the barn.  We have 4 pens for the animals, and hay storage for around 500bales of hay. this is also, where Fuzzball and a couple of her younger friends are staying. 






Here are all the girls waiting to come check out the new barn set up.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

LOOK AT ALLLLLLLLL THOSE KIDDING PENS. 
THATS ALOT OF KIDS!


----------



## TTs Chicks

wow - nice setup!


----------



## neener92

I love your setup! Very nice!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Love that set up. 

 Last year we came really close to buying a house in Charles Town on 7 acres w/ a kennel w/ runs and pens a 3 br house with an attached in law apartment and a 5 stall barn w/ tack room and hay loft.   Unfortunately for all those benefits... the house needed to be knocked down and the purchase price alone was just slightly out of our budget.  Massive termite damage to the house. Several floors bounced and you could see light through the foundation beams.  It was bad.   But your set up with the different pens and being on 7 acres as well reminds me of it.


----------



## Missy

Awesome! I love it, I am hoping I can get something up even half as good soon


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Love that set up.
> 
> Last year we came really close to buying a house in Charles Town on 7 acres w/ a kennel w/ runs and pens a 3 br house with an attached in law apartment and a 5 stall barn w/ tack room and hay loft.   Unfortunately for all those benefits... the house needed to be knocked down and the purchase price alone was just slightly out of our budget.  Massive termite damage to the house. Several floors bounced and you could see light through the foundation beams.  It was bad.   But your set up with the different pens and being on 7 acres as well reminds me of it.


I am sorry that didn't happen for you all. we enjoy the 7 acres,  I would love love love to have around 30 to 50 acres. Land in our school district is way to expensive to consider that right now. maybe after the kids get done with school we can price around in other counties.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Missy said:
			
		

> Awesome! I love it, I am hoping I can get something up even half as good soon


It has taken us 15 years, when we moved her, there was the  land and some really really bad fencing and one small building with old concrete walls and a collapsing roof. The building looked like it was from 100 years ago, The fencing consisted of anything the previous owner could bring home and nail or tie on to build it.  We had goats before we had a barn. They lived in those white calf huts you see in the pictures for the first 3 years. The property looked different, because it was completely over grown with brush and briars so thick a mower/bush hog couldn't have safely gotten through it, hence the reason we purchased the goats.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

7 days to go until the due date of the first doe that was seen being bred.  We breed everything natural and the does were exposed to the bucks from August 21 through end of Octobe. I record the information as either bred or in heat.  I only record it as bred, if I actually see the buck mounting, otherwise I just record as in heat. Most the time they end up being bred and I have just missed the actual deed. But this year we used the young beginner bucks and they did miss a couple and I have 2 or 3 does that came into heat more than once. 


*First does up are:*

Nova  bred date Sept 2..............due january 30th
Sept 4 Galloway doe, Indie and Sparky. (Yes, twister was very busy.).............. due feb 3rd
Sept 5th, Karamba decided to take part in the action and bred Snowball.  .............due feb 4th.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that set up.
> 
> Last year we came really close to buying a house in Charles Town on 7 acres w/ a kennel w/ runs and pens a 3 br house with an attached in law apartment and a 5 stall barn w/ tack room and hay loft.   Unfortunately for all those benefits... the house needed to be knocked down and the purchase price alone was just slightly out of our budget.  Massive termite damage to the house. Several floors bounced and you could see light through the foundation beams.  It was bad.   But your set up with the different pens and being on 7 acres as well reminds me of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry that didn't happen for you all. we enjoy the 7 acres,  I would love love love to have around 30 to 50 acres. Land in our school district is way to expensive to consider that right now. maybe after the kids get done with school we can price around in other counties.
Click to expand...

It worked out for the best for right now. DH just got accepted into a Masters program and his boss agreed to pay for it so he'll have ZERO help out time for farm stuff for the next two years.  I'll just drool at your goats for now


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that set up.
> 
> Last year we came really close to buying a house in Charles Town on 7 acres w/ a kennel w/ runs and pens a 3 br house with an attached in law apartment and a 5 stall barn w/ tack room and hay loft.   Unfortunately for all those benefits... the house needed to be knocked down and the purchase price alone was just slightly out of our budget.  Massive termite damage to the house. Several floors bounced and you could see light through the foundation beams.  It was bad.   But your set up with the different pens and being on 7 acres as well reminds me of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry that didn't happen for you all. we enjoy the 7 acres,  I would love love love to have around 30 to 50 acres. Land in our school district is way to expensive to consider that right now. maybe after the kids get done with school we can price around in other counties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It worked out for the best for right now. DH just got accepted into a Masters program and his boss agreed to pay for it so he'll have ZERO help out time for farm stuff for the next two years.  I'll just drool at your goats for now
Click to expand...

A master program, being paid for through work is awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## autumnprairie

I love how you have everything set up.It sounds like you are going to have your hands full. the only one I had that I saw him trying to mount was Bambi and she is bred to ND buck due is April 26 and her Mom if he susceeded is April 29. She was with the same buck  Sold him  I guess I need to mention that Bambi and Brownie are Boer.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

*Prolapsing*

*Lorily* pictured on page 1, post #2, appears to be starting to prolapse. she prolapsed last year starting about a month before she was due and all ended up well with two nice healthy kids and the prolapse going back in when she went into labor. But it is hard on her, because the prolapse causes her to feel like she needs to push.   So far all you can see is a dirty bottom on both sides of  her vulva. I will try to post a pic. when I get a chance. 

I am going to try to give her some extra calcium and see if that helps at all. I have read that low blood calcium can cause weak muscles and prolapses.  


She is due either  Feb. 22nd or possibly even March 12th. I have written in my notes that she appeared to have some scrapings on her fur on her back, indicating she could have been bred for a march 12th kidding, but I never saw her being mounted, so I wasn't sure if the scrapings could have still been there from the previous breeding. Based on the prolapsing and her size, I sure hope it is Feb 22nd. I was really hoping to get a chance to breed this doe to Goldman next season. This season she is bred to Twister.


----------



## autumnprairie

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> *Prolapsing*
> 
> *Lorily* pictured on page 1, post #2, appears to be starting to prolapse. she prolapsed last year starting about a month before she was due and all ended up well with two nice healthy kids and the prolapse going back in when she went into labor. But it is hard on her, because the prolapse causes her to feel like she needs to push.   So far all you can see is a dirty bottom on both sides of  her vulva. I will try to post a pic. when I get a chance.
> 
> I am going to try to give her some extra calcium and see if that helps at all. I have read that low blood calcium can cause weak muscles and prolapses.
> 
> 
> for a march 12th kidding, but I never saw her being mounted, so I wasn't sure if the scrapings could have still been there from the previous breeding. Based on the prolapsing and her size, I sure hope it is Feb 22nd. I was really hoping to get a chance to breed this doe to Goldman next season. This season she is bred to Twister.


  I hope all goes well,  could you explain more what is prolapsed for since I am a newbie how dangerous is this for Lorily and her kids. Will it continue like this everytime you breed her?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prolapsing*
> 
> *Lorily* pictured on page 1, post #2, appears to be starting to prolapse. she prolapsed last year starting about a month before she was due and all ended up well with two nice healthy kids and the prolapse going back in when she went into labor. But it is hard on her, because the prolapse causes her to feel like she needs to push.   So far all you can see is a dirty bottom on both sides of  her vulva. I will try to post a pic. when I get a chance.
> 
> I am going to try to give her some extra calcium and see if that helps at all. I have read that low blood calcium can cause weak muscles and prolapses.
> 
> 
> for a march 12th kidding, but I never saw her being mounted, so I wasn't sure if the scrapings could have still been there from the previous breeding. Based on the prolapsing and her size, I sure hope it is Feb 22nd. I was really hoping to get a chance to breed this doe to Goldman next season. This season she is bred to Twister.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all goes well,  could you explain more what is prolapsed for since I am a newbie how dangerous is this for Lorily and her kids. Will it continue like this everytime you breed her?
Click to expand...

The vaginal lining in her vagina is starting to swell and be pushed out, right now it isn't very bad, so when she is up walking around, you can't even tell, I suspect when she lays down, the weight of the babies in her stomach  are pushing some of the swollen lining out and if I were able to catch her laying down, I would see a soft tissue of a bump protruding from her vulva. Because this soft tissue is sticking out a little bit, her tail then swishes back and forth over it, causing a blood smear on both sides of her vulva on her rear end.   It is a sign that her muscles that hold the babies and her cervix in proper place are weak, and the babies and cervix push on her vaginal walls, once the lining starts coming out, then it starts swelling and it just keeps getting worse. 

Once she goes into labor and her cervix opens up it will relieve the pressure on the vaginal lining and it will go back in. 

As far as being dangerous, if it gets bad enough, it could get stepped on by another goat and the lining could get damaged and infected. Last year it was hanging out 5 to 6 inches when she laid down and then when  she got up and walked around it would go back in. Going back in is a good thing. As long as it keeps going back in, we will leave her be, and offer her lots of room for exercise. Putting sugar on it can help it, sugar draws out water and helps with infection and swelling. 

Sadly, if treating her with calcium doesn't drastically improve it, She will probably be culled after her kids are weaned.


----------



## autumnprairie

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prolapsing*
> 
> *Lorily* pictured on page 1, post #2, appears to be starting to prolapse. she prolapsed last year starting about a month before she was due and all ended up well with two nice healthy kids and the prolapse going back in when she went into labor. But it is hard on her, because the prolapse causes her to feel like she needs to push.   So far all you can see is a dirty bottom on both sides of  her vulva. I will try to post a pic. when I get a chance.
> 
> I am going to try to give her some extra calcium and see if that helps at all. I have read that low blood calcium can cause weak muscles and prolapses.
> 
> 
> for a march 12th kidding, but I never saw her being mounted, so I wasn't sure if the scrapings could have still been there from the previous breeding. Based on the prolapsing and her size, I sure hope it is Feb 22nd. I was really hoping to get a chance to breed this doe to Goldman next season. This season she is bred to Twister.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all goes well,  could you explain more what is prolapsed for since I am a newbie how dangerous is this for Lorily and her kids. Will it continue like this everytime you breed her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The vaginal lining in her vagina is starting to swell and be pushed out, right now it isn't very bad, so when she is up walking around, you can't even tell, I suspect when she lays down, the weight of the babies in her stomach  are pushing some of the swollen lining out and if I were able to catch her laying down, I would see a soft tissue of a bump protruding from her vulva. Because this soft tissue is sticking out a little bit, her tail then swishes back and forth over it, causing a blood smear on both sides of her vulva on her rear end.   It is a sign that her muscles that hold the babies and her cervix in proper place are weak, and the babies and cervix push on her vaginal walls, once the lining starts coming out, then it starts swelling and it just keeps getting worse.
> 
> Once she goes into labor and her cervix opens up it will relieve the pressure on the vaginal lining and it will go back in.
> 
> As far as being dangerous, if it gets bad enough, it could get stepped on by another goat and the lining could get damaged and infected. Last year it was hanging out 5 to 6 inches when she laid down and then when  she got up and walked around it would go back in. Going back in is a good thing. As long as it keeps going back in, we will leave her be, and offer her lots of room for exercise. Putting sugar on it can help it, sugar draws out water and helps with infection and swelling.
> 
> Sadly, if treating her with calcium doesn't drastically improve it, She will probably be culled after her kids are weaned.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the clarification, can't wait for pictures.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Here is Lorily, this is what I have been seeing the past week,   Since she prolapsed last year, I already knew what was causing her bottom to be dirty on both sides of her vulva. 









I was able to catch her laying down, and get a quick picture of her standing up, right before the prolapse went back in. Sorry, but of course she has to  poop as soon as she stands up.





Picture is a little up close and personal and gross.   I apologize to the squeemish. It took about 15 seconds before it went in and looked like the picture above, The pinkish color is the lining of her vagina starting to be pushed out from the weight of her kids. And she still has a month to go.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Here are a few more pictures of some of the girls that should start having babies next week. 

Nova is due January 30th, and this is her 2nd time kidding, she is the doe with her head in the feeder.  Macy is standing in the doorway and is due middle of February and is a first freshener. 








Snowball is looking plump and this is her 3rd or 4th kidding. She had a huge set of triplet bucklings last year, but one was stillborn. Due Feb. 4th. 







Tori is laying down relaxing, and has an itch.  I have no due date, But one can assume she is due the first week or two of February. 

She is 8 or 9 years old and has had lots of kiddings, She is a pro at this. last year she had triplet bucklings, but the 3rd one tried to come out in a U-shape and she needed some assistance. She raised the triplets on her own.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Pippi on the left, Pepper in the middle and Sparky is on the right. 

Will be Pepper's 2nd time kidding, and Sparky's 5th  or 6th, Sparky had a hard time last year during her gestation, and she has a really low floor on her stomach, that is why her udder looks like it is so much bigger than some of the other does. But really it is her stomach hanging that low. I expect she will have problems kidding this year and we are keeping a close eye on her. 









In this picture Nibbles is in the back on the left, and I think she has 4 weeks or so to go. I have no recorded breeding date, but her udder gets much bigger than that. On the left in front is Galloway Doe, She has kidded twice and had to be pulled both times, She is due next week. 
The paint doe in the door way is Indie, and should be due next week. 
And I think the other doe is Nova, but not positive.


----------



## autumnprairie

Thanks for the pics I understand better.  love the PG pics too


----------



## jodief100

I am looking forward to your kiddings almost as much as I am mine!   Thank you so much for the photos!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I am looking forward to your kiddings almost as much as I am mine!   Thank you so much for the photos!


I am terrified! I always get nervous before the first couple start to kid. After that I calm down. I worry I haven't fed them enough, that I have fed them too much. that I don't have the barn arranged properly, that the bigger does are being too mean to the smaller does, ect.... ect...


----------



## wannacow

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> *I am terrified!* I always get nervous before the first couple start to kid. After that I calm down. *I worry I haven't fed them enough, that I have fed them too much*. that I don't have the barn arranged properly, that the bigger does are being too mean to the smaller does, ect.... ect...


Do you mean I'm ALWAYS going to have this anxiety even when I have some experience under my belt???


----------



## ksj0225

I'm sorry you have one prolapsing this year... But that picture if VERY educational for us.  Thank you for taking the picture and sharing it with us.


----------



## daisychick

So excited for your does to start kidding . Don't worry I'm sure we will all be here for you when you get nervous


----------



## jodief100

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to your kiddings almost as much as I am mine!   Thank you so much for the photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am terrified! I always get nervous before the first couple start to kid. After that I calm down. I worry I haven't fed them enough, that I have fed them too much. that I don't have the barn arranged properly, that the bigger does are being too mean to the smaller does, ect.... ect...
Click to expand...

So glad I am not the only one.  I will stay nervous until it warms up again.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to your kiddings almost as much as I am mine!   Thank you so much for the photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am terrified! I always get nervous before the first couple start to kid. After that I calm down. I worry I haven't fed them enough, that I have fed them too much. that I don't have the barn arranged properly, that the bigger does are being too mean to the smaller does, ect.... ect...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So glad I am not the only one.  I will stay nervous until it warms up again.
Click to expand...

I am actually wishing it would get colder for us, so the ground would freeze and it wouldn't be so muddy. I am tired of slopping around in all the mud. and i don't want the new born kids to have to slop around in mud, They are get so dirty, and make their mom's so dirty looking. We have more rain in the forcast Thursday. And over the weekend they are calling for a couple colder nights down in the low 20's.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you have one prolapsing this year... But that picture if VERY educational for us.  Thank you for taking the picture and sharing it with us.


thank you,  and your welcome for the picture.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

daisychick said:
			
		

> So excited for your does to start kidding . Don't worry I'm sure we will all be here for you when you get nervous


Thank you.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Best of luck with everybody and thanks for the update!


----------



## jodief100

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am terrified! I always get nervous before the first couple start to kid. After that I calm down. I worry I haven't fed them enough, that I have fed them too much. that I don't have the barn arranged properly, that the bigger does are being too mean to the smaller does, ect.... ect...
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I am not the only one.  I will stay nervous until it warms up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am actually wishing it would get colder for us, so the ground would freeze and it wouldn't be so muddy. I am tired of slopping around in all the mud. and i don't want the new born kids to have to slop around in mud, They are get so dirty, and make their mom's so dirty looking. We have more rain in the forcast Thursday. And over the weekend they are calling for a couple colder nights down in the low 20's.
Click to expand...

I hear you, I am so sick of mud.  The forcast tomorrow is "a drencher".    Yogurt had her baby in a mud puddle last year and I do not want a repeat of that.  I keep gettign requests for pictures and I do not want to send pictures to clients of dirty muddy does. 

It sounds like you are getting our weather a day after us.  Sorry, I will try and send you something better.  It would help if Rolls would quit sending us the nasty weather after she is done with it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

*Ages of some of the does: *

I was just pulling out records and looking at some of the ages of the does. What I learned is some of my does are older than I realized. 

Nibbles and her sister Tori are 9 years and 1 month 

Pippi and her sister Tina are 8 1/2 

Sparky and Lorily are 7 years old, I was thinking they were maybe 5.  

Snowball and Star are  5 years, I had no idea star was that old, I was thinking she was 3,  

Dancer is 7 1/2, she is really holding up well. 

Of course there are others, but Sparky and Lorily were of interest too me, because they are both on the list for possibly culling this year. and I was feeling bad that they hadn't held up any better than that for being 5 years old, I feel a little better that they are 7.   

I want to make sure that I am working on genetics in my herd that don't fall apart in 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Mamaboid

Isn't it amazing how fast time flys by.  I was typing a post about one of the goats the other day and was stating her age.  I was typing that she was 6 months old when I suddenly realized that she was 6 months old when I got her, 7 months ago.  Sheesh, you don't think we age that fast do you?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

*Prolapse* has gotten a lot worse, we are calling the vet today to discuss our options. Since we know her due date, we are discussing having her sewn up, but you have to be there when labor starts, so you hve to have some idea of a due date. At this point the prolapse is not going back in and she is very uncomfortable. I took her for a long walk yesterday, hoping exercise would help, poured sugar on it, and we gave her a calcium shot last night. 


Otherwise everything is going pretty well. Calling for more rain in the forcast. 


*Daisy in heat*
Oh, I had a doe, Daisy,  5 years old, who came into heat yesterday. I haven't posted pictures of her on here, because she wasn't looking very pregnant and I had written down that she was in heat 3 times, this is not normal to be bred and come back into heat. I suspect she is having fertility problems.  Last year she kidded an absolutely huge set of twins, she had them on her own, but she bled really really bad for the next day, I suspect something was damaged. I have never seen a doe bleed as bad as she did after birthing. I didn't weigh the kids, I wish I had, but I would guess they were  in the 12 to 14 lb range, each.  She was just absolutely huge last year before she kidded and very very uncomfortable. 

Anyway, I put her in with Goldman and he was more than happy to spend some time with her. If she comes back into heat again, we will be culling her. I would normally not breed for june kids, but she is full-blood, so the kids are worth the extra effort in the summer, and I am willing to bet she doesn't settle, and will come back into heat, and I don't want to feed her another whole year waiting to see if she will get pregnant next season.


----------



## autumnprairie

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> *Prolapse* has gotten a lot worse, we are calling the vet today to discuss our options. Since we know her due date, we are discussing having her sewn up, but you have to be there when labor starts, so you hve to have some idea of a due date. At this point the prolapse is not going back in and she is very uncomfortable. I took her for a long walk yesterday, hoping exercise would help, poured sugar on it, and we gave her a calcium shot last night.
> 
> 
> Otherwise everything is going pretty well. Calling for more rain in the forcast.
> 
> 
> *Daisy in heat*
> Oh, I had a doe, Daisy,  5 years old, who came into heat yesterday. I haven't posted pictures of her on here, because she wasn't looking very pregnant and I had written down that she was in heat 3 times, this is not normal to be bred and come back into heat. I suspect she is having fertility problems.  Last year she kidded an absolutely huge set of twins, she had them on her own, but she bled really really bad for the next day, I suspect something was damaged. I have never seen a doe bleed as bad as she did after birthing. I didn't way the kids, I wish I had, but I would guess they were  in the 12 to 14 lb range, each.  She was just absolutely huge last year before she kidded and very very uncomfortable.
> 
> Anyway, I put her in with Goldman and he was more than happy to spend some time with her. If she comes back into heat again, we will be culling her. I would normally not breed for june kids, but she is full-blood, so the kids are worth the extra effort in the summer, and I am willing to bet she doesn't settle, and will come back into heat, and I don't want to feed her another whole year waiting to see if she will get pregnant next season.


 hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Here is a pretty good article about vaginal prolapses, and the picture is pretty much what she is looking like right now. 

http://v2.mlc.org.uk/downloads/pdfs/Vaginalprolapse-nadis.pdf


----------



## jodief100

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Here is a pretty good article about vaginal prolapses, and the picture is pretty much what she is looking like right now.
> 
> http://v2.mlc.org.uk/downloads/pdfs/Vaginalprolapse-nadis.pdf


Thank you.  I will try to read it at lunch.

Have you considered using a prolapse harness on her?  I have never used one so I can't give you any advice about it.


----------



## autumnprairie

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Here is a pretty good article about vaginal prolapses, and the picture is pretty much what she is looking like right now.
> 
> http://v2.mlc.org.uk/downloads/pdfs/Vaginalprolapse-nadis.pdf


That was a great article.  how long until she kids? and are you going to cull after this?
Thank you for the article


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pretty good article about vaginal prolapses, and the picture is pretty much what she is looking like right now.
> 
> http://v2.mlc.org.uk/downloads/pdfs/Vaginalprolapse-nadis.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I will try to read it at lunch.
> 
> Have you considered using a prolapse harness on her?  I have never used one so I can't give you any advice about it.
Click to expand...

I think she is too bad to use a prolapse harness, will see what the vet thinks, but I know he mentioned sewing her up, and asked if we know the due date.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I have a bred date of sept 25th, so that would put her at feb 22nd.  Although in my notes I have written, that she may have been bred again 3 weeks after that, but it was just because she looked like she had scrappings on her sides from the buck, and it is possible they could have been there from the previous breeding.

oh, and yes, if she survives this, she will be culled.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I have a bred date of sept 25th, so that would put her at feb 22nd.  Although in my notes I have written, that she may have been bred again 3 weeks after that, but it was just because she looked like she had scrappings on her sides from the buck, and it is possible they could have been there from the previous breeding.
> 
> oh, and yes, if she survives this, she will be culled.


Agree w/ culling.  If she prolapsed last year and it is worse this year then next year will be a nightmare.  


I hope she pulls through enough that you are able to salvage the kids.   W/ our prolapsed pig we found a mix of hemorrhoid cream and aloe to be pretty effective in reducing the tissue inflammation.


----------



## autumnprairie

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bred date of sept 25th, so that would put her at feb 22nd.  Although in my notes I have written, that she may have been bred again 3 weeks after that, but it was just because she looked like she had scrappings on her sides from the buck, and it is possible they could have been there from the previous breeding.
> 
> oh, and yes, if she survives this, she will be culled.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree w/ culling.  If she prolapsed last year and it is worse this year then next year will be a nightmare.
> 
> 
> I hope she pulls through enough that you are able to salvage the kids.   W/ our prolapsed pig we found a mix of hemorrhoid cream and aloe to be pretty effective in reducing the tissue inflammation.
Click to expand...

That would work a lil bit, aloe is a natural lubricant. Only if you have fresh aloe the bottle  aloe is drying. I wished I lived closer I have 3 huge aloe plants here. Keep us posted with whet the vet says. Good Luck.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bred date of sept 25th, so that would put her at feb 22nd.  Although in my notes I have written, that she may have been bred again 3 weeks after that, but it was just because she looked like she had scrappings on her sides from the buck, and it is possible they could have been there from the previous breeding.
> 
> oh, and yes, if she survives this, she will be culled.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree w/ culling.  If she prolapsed last year and it is worse this year then next year will be a nightmare.
> 
> 
> I hope she pulls through enough that you are able to salvage the kids.   W/ our prolapsed pig we found a mix of hemorrhoid cream and aloe to be pretty effective in reducing the tissue inflammation.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I was reading about hemorrhoid cream, but I am thinking a vaginal prolapse is different than a rectal problapse, It looks like she has no muscle tone left to hold the babies in and the cervix is inverting. However, it may help to reduce swelling and get it back in. Thing is, you would think if she had that much pressure on her cervix, she would be huge and she isn't really that big, atleast not compared to some of my other does. and she has been getting lots of exercise, since I just took them to the barn this week, of course it has started getting worse since she has been laying around in the barn more and getting less exercise, but I am sure it would have been just a few days one way or the other before it would have gotten bad, in the barn or not.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Yeah vaginal and rectal prolapse are slightly different. The pig got her rectal prolapse only when she lay down though so it was still a muscle control issue.  Eventually after pushing it in enough times she developed enough adhesions to hold it in. It took going out every 2-3 hours to goop her up and push it back in and hold it there until it wasn't coming out again when you removed your finger.  FUN!!  


 Stitches may well work to keep her together enough to get to delivery.  Also something like compression panties may help.  If you do a google image search for prolapse V brace. you may be able to rig up something that will help give her a little more pelvic floor support. 

   Maybe Bose?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Had a bo-se shot couple weeks ago when we did CD&T and trimmed feet. 

I know someone we can call that has lots of lambs, he may have some prolapse harnesses or equipment to lend us if the vet thinks it will help.

Off subject,  but did you know I worked for several years on large hog farms, very large, as in 1,000 sows, we farrowed out 40 sows a week and weaned 400 piglets a week.  

My husband worked on a farm that had 5,000 sows, that is a really big farm.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

That's cool!  We've been doing pigs at my dad's place for about 3 yrs now.


----------



## daisychick

I hope the vet does the stitching and it works.


----------



## Chickenfever

Thanks for all the great pictures, looking forward to seeing the babies!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Prolapse is fixed, the vet pushed it back in and sewed her up with the ribbon thread. Went in easier than I ever imagined it would, and she didn't seem to be in any pain while getting the stitches. She peed three times.  Looked like she was very thankful to have the pressure off her bottom.   

Now we have to keep a very very close eye on her for signs of labor. because we have to cut the stitches off, so the babies can come out.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Glad it went well and you have a chance at saving the babies.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Glad everything is going well  I dread something bad happening with this coming kidding here at our place.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am so glad that she is doing ok and it turned out well.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Happy to hear the vet was able to sew her up! I hope the kidding goes great without any problems!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Well, she is looking good this evening, pooped like 5 big piles, clearly she was backed up and she was very excited to have some hay to munch on, the prolapse is staying in and it hasn't started pushing on the stitches.  One day down, around 28 more to go.  

Everyone else is looking good, no new surprises. Some of the girls are starting to look pregnant.   Well, just a little.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Well, just a little.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

*Checking ligaments*

I have never checked the does ligaments, but have read about it on this forum, so this year I thought I would practice my ligament checking skills.   

What I have learned so far as a beginner ligament checker........

-It is surprising how firm across the  hip they feel, if their ligaments are not soft. But when their ligaments are soft you can put your fingers around their back bone near the base of the tail. 

-Many of my goats don't appreciate my attempts of checking ligaments, hence the reason I have never attempted this in the past. They look at my like I have clearly lost my mind. 

-Snowball's ligaments appear to be gone.   

-I think checking ligaments will come in handy with Lorily the doe that prolapsed, since I will need to cut out her stitches when she goes into labor. Although I don't think Lorily is going to apprecate it as much as I will.


----------



## Mamaboid

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> *Checking ligaments*
> 
> I have never checked the does ligaments, but have read about it on this forum, so this year I thought I would practice my ligament checking skills.
> 
> What I have learned so far as a beginner ligament checker........
> 
> -It is surprising how firm across the  hip they feel, if their ligaments are not soft. But when their ligaments are soft you can put your fingers around their back bone near the base of the tail.
> 
> *-Many of my goats don't appreciate my attempts of checking ligaments, hence the reason I have never attempted this in the past. They look at my like I have clearly lost my mind. *
> 
> -Snowball's ligaments appear to be gone.
> 
> -I think checking ligaments will come in handy with Lorily the doe that prolapsed, since I will need to cut out her stitches when she goes into labor. Although I don't think Lorily is going to apprecate it as much as I will.


I have learned a little trick with Elsie.  She likes good hard deep muscle rubs up and down her back and legs, so I start with that and kinda sneaky like I work my way to the ligs and can usually get a good check in before she figures out that something went "south" with the massage. Come on Snowball.  Good luck.


----------



## autumnprairie

Good Morning, I hope you have a great Saturday


----------



## 20kidsonhill

No babies this morning, girls went up to pasture to take a walk. It is  a beautiful day her, with sun, and I am planning on taking some pictures of the girls outside, if they will cooperate. 

We have been putting a couple of the younger does and less dominant does in stalls at night, and last night most of them were in their stall waiting for us to close them in. Love it when it gets easier. We have also found that this can help near kidding time, gives them a sense of a certain area in the barn is theirs so if they go into labor during the day when we are busy, they may go lay back in their night time pen.  Sometimes it works, sometimes the big does force them to stay outside.   

Dancer is getting huge, but holding up well, her udder hasn't plumped up yet, but her ligaments are softening. 

Galloway doe is walking stiff and her bag is getting plump. 

Nova looks to me to maybe only be carrying a single, but the younger does can fool you.  

OH, I noticed my young doe, Classy Lady, actually had a small bag hanging, Yah,  I am feeling better about her being pregnant. Although her due date is a myster to me, End of February or later for sure. 

Aunt B, who I haven't been posting about, was sick about 6 weeks after she was bred and aborted, she was rebred December 31, She has an odd discharge today, clearish, but tinged with a bit of blood.  NOt the right timing for being in heat. Unless her cycle is 28 days, and not 21 like a normal goat, she isn't acting like she is in heat. Not sure what to think, other than it isn't normal and not looking too hopeful for babies from her.  This is my hornless doe and she is so timid, I have to put her in with the 6 month olds, even though she is 6 years old and weighs atleast 150 to 170lbs depending on the condition she is carrying.  

So the totals in the barn that is for sure bred is 20, and if you count Classy lady, then there is 21.  Was expecting 23, but daisy and Aunt B are for sure out of the game.  I also have two February does that were bred Nov 18th, by accident,  But I am not positive they actually are pregnant. I feel like since they are 2 months pregnant, I should beable to tell, but not positive yet. 

Fuzzball is also, bred but we will be lutalysing her today to abort her since the wrong buck got in with her, and she is only 80lbs. 

I am a little frustrated about loosing two of my best does out of the count, Daisy is a full-blood, and even though Aunt B isn't full=blood she is great commercial doe and I was really looking forward to seeing kids from her, so far I have kept one doeling from aunt B, her name is Little B and she is one of the feb. Doelings that may be bred. 

Okay, Sorry for babbling. if you actually read all of that you win a prize.


----------



## ksj0225

When the kids hit the ground I will drive up to redeem my prize!!! I'll even let you pick the doe... LOL


----------



## 20kidsonhill

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> When the kids hit the ground I will drive up to redeem my prize!!! I'll even let you pick the doe... LOL


You actually, read all of that.    Let's hope for lots of does then.


----------



## daisychick

I want my prize to be a cute little doe.  . I love reading All of your journal, I am learning a lot.  It is great info for a newbie to breeding, like me.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Good luck w/ the prolapsed doe!  One of my ewes prolapsed last year, and the vet had to stitch her up. I checked her every 2 hours round the clock every day I could.  I work full time, so I would find ways to leave work at lunch and come home to check on her.  The ONE day I absolutely could not get home she lambed.  :/  She pushed so hard to get the lambs out the area to the side of her vulva tore and that's how she had them.  It broke my heart.    I felt like the worst human being on the planet!  The vet came out and stitched her back up, and after a round of antibiotics and a week wearing a prolapse harness she was fine.  The lambs were fine too, luckily.  She is now living on a friend's farm as their pet and doing well.  Hopefully you'll have better luck with your doe!  But I agree she probably should be culled. It really stinks, doesn't it?!


----------



## RPC

What kind of prize do I get??????? I love this thread so I read all of your posts at the way LOL. Good luck sorry Daisy and Aunt B are out for this year but hopefully you get lots of kids with the other 21 does.


----------



## Mamaboid

Ok, by my count you need about 6 does for prizes.  Good luck on getting lots of nice babies, hopefully mostly does.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

7 does -


----------



## wannacow

8


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Make that 9.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

O.k. 10 does.  What's the prize????


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I leave the computer for a few hours to do chores, and it costs me 9 does.   

We were at two of our favorite stores, Lowes and TSC.  getting supplies.  Do you know 100 feet extension chord, 12 gauge cost $80?  Goodness stuff is expensive these days. We needed two of them. 

Now we are headed to our favorite favorite store, August co-op to pick up a ton of feed (40 bags)I ordered earlier this week.  Along with a new bottle of vaccine, since I was brilliant enough to leave the other one sit out and get warm. It is $420 for the ton. 16% protein, medicated. made by our feed mill. 
50lb bag of rabbit feed
ear tags, we tag males with orange tags, females with white tags,and use a tag pen to write their does number on it, and DOB. 
Nu-stock: which is one of my new favorite products for all things that all the skin on the animals. like mites, scraps ect....... 

Probably start getting rolled corn, we normally add 1 cup of corn to 3 cups of pelleted feed for the milking does, but since we feed the entire group together, it will be fed to some of the does that are still gestating. I will start out slow with the corn, and just do one cup per every 3 does for know. 

We are in debate about adding beet pulp, I probably will go ahead and start adding some though. 

We are having a hay problem this year. 

Okay ready for the long story:

We got 150 bales of hay earlier in the summer, okay hay, 2nd cutting, Orchard grass,  the goats like it. Then at the end of the summer our hay guy brought us a load of timothy hay 3rd cutting, nice hay, bales were 70 lbs or more. Hay was a little wet, and we spread salt on each layer to help with molding. Yup, it molded. So I have been dealing with that for the past month, about half of it is okay, 25 % not great, but usable, the other 25% moldy. But you can't tell until you cut the bale open. Well what am I  going to do with 180bales of hay that I have to pick through, what do you do with a 70lb moldy bale of hay you just cut open. Where do you go with it? dispose of it? So we finally called him up and he will give us all new hay to make up for it. Okay, so know we have to load up the moldy hay, haul it back to him, unload, reload good hay and restack the new hay.  Looking at it in a positive perspective. It is good exercise. 



Well need to go visit the feed store. 

Still need to get pictures today.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Well, worked on some photos today.  First of all, you wont see any shaved rear ends or udders on the girls. We don't do that. 

Secondly,  I need to check my goats for lice. I noticed while looking through the pictures that I took today, that there are a lot of does licking and itching themselves. Could be that as your skin stretches from being pregnant you get itchy, or perhaps they are just anxious to lick those babies. 

I believe snowball will kid first. Just a guess on my part. There are really at least 4 that could go anytime now. 

Snowball: 







Nova: Although she isnt' as impressively big, is due on Tuesday. 





Galloway doe:  This doe could nurse quads, and from the looks of her, she may just be carrying them.  She had triplets her last two times kidding. Actually her only two times kidding, had to be pulled both times and had 2 deformed kids the first time and 1 deformed kid the 2nd time. She isn't as old as she looks, she is 4 years old. 










Dancer:  Huge, really is the only word that can describe her.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Up next,  I believe is going to be any ones guess, although I have a general idea who the next 3 or 4 could be. 

Indie: the paint doe to the right. This doe makes a huge scene when she goes into labor and spend 2 to 4 hours screaming and banging her head into the walls in the barn. Never seen another doe act like this. She has always had twins, One doe and one buck. 






Indie with her daughter Pepper:






Pepper:





Sparky:





sparky with her rear to the camera:


----------



## jodief100

So looking forward to seeing these kids.  

Hubby wants to know what you have on your tube gates and how you attach it.  The bucks keep ripping off the fencing we have wired on them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> So looking forward to seeing these kids.
> 
> Hubby wants to know what you have on your tube gates and how you attach it.  The bucks keep ripping off the fencing we have wired on them.


I will ask my husband what it is called, but your kikos are probably harder on stuff than our boer bucks. Although Goldman is working it over pretty well.


We talked about the fencing and we have no magic solution, we mostly use outdoor zip ties, the black ones, and use a lot of them. Sometimes we use wire to tire it on.  We have 4x4 fencing(the stuff that comes in a roll) on the one gate where the bucks are, but it is getting bent up a little bit. 
the best is 4x4 panels(hard wire) and double them up on one side, so the holes are cutting each hole in half. Then lots and lots of zip ties and wire. 

At able acres he had double and triple panels on all his pens. It was like a fortress. He was using wire, because in a couple places you could see where the goats had started knocking the wire tie loose and they said they have to go through and replace and fix it every know and again.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Tori and Nibbles are dear to our hearts and the oldest does on the farm. We brought them home from a dairy farm in PA when they were 3 months old. They are now 9 years and 1 month. 

Tori has to be due in the next week or two, but I am pretty sure Nibbles was missed and isnt' due for another 3 to 4 weeks, Just a guess on my part, I do not have a breeding date on either one. 

Tori in back, Nibbles in front





Can you see the tongue? Tori in back, NIbbles in front






Tori on the right, nibbles on the left:


----------



## SheepGirl

I love Tori's multi-colored udder!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Yeah, I'd say based on udder Nibbles is due in the next batch. 

 Nice that after 9 years they are still working for you. Not bad!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Just incase you are new and haven't seen this picture:  This was Nibbles last year a MONTH before she kidded triplet doelings. She is the doe smiling in the middle.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Tired of pictures yet?  I have a few more.  

I know Jodie wants to see an update of Pippi:

Golden headed doe on the left, with her rear end towards the camera. 





Pippi is on the far right, and her and her friends would like to say HI.   And thank you for coming by to visit with us. 





This is Pippi's sister Tina, she is not as big as some of the other girls, but getting there. I am pretty sure she was missed her first cycle and is also due in 3 to 4 weeks. 






star is  Pippi's daughter, and also not due for 3 or 4 weeks, or could even be later.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Indie is in the doorway, looking at me like I am being very annoying. She keeps pacing in and out, wondering why I am not putting out their grain. 






Every farm has to have an ugly duckling, And this is mine.  

Holy Berry:  She can raise a set of twins and get 45 to 50 lbs on them in 10 weeks.  I have a bred date of Sept 11th, She doesn't look that pregnant to me, but she is hard to tell, and has had twins every time, although you would always swear she could only be carrying a single. 






Oh, almost forgot Indie's other daughter, Annie.  Also due  in 3 or 4 weeks or maybe more. 

Paint doe on the right of the feeder. Annie





and peaches is Nibbles daughter, Not due for a month or more:


----------



## 20kidsonhill

OH, Pippi and Tina came from the same farm as Nibbles and Tori and are 6 months younger.  So they are 8 1/2.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Loving all the photos!


----------



## Roll farms

You need a whole stack of "Wide Load" signs to put on these girls....

Hope all goes well.


----------



## autumnprairie

Thanks for posting all the photos. I agree you need some wide load signs


----------



## RPC

WOW great pictures they are all looking huge and I hope you get lots of babies very soon.


----------



## jodief100

Keep posting all the pictures you want. I enjoy them.  

Hubby loves your barn layout.  He wishes we had the facilities here for that.  

Alas, we have a tobacco barn someone converted to a cattle barn that we converted to a goat barn.


----------



## Chicks&Feathers

Beautiful girls!! Can't wait to see baby pics!! You definately do need some wide load signs!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

No babies yet.  I thought Nova may have been in early labor this morning, but i guess she was just stretching.    I couldn't sleep, Kept thinking about needing to go out to the barn and check on everyone,  I did closed up the barn at 10:30 and then checked on them a 3 am and then at 7am.  We have been closing them in the barn at night, because of all the mud, and some of the more timid does get run out of the barn from the big does. But during the day we have been running them up to pasture and not letting them in the barn, to give it a chance to dry out, otherwise I think some of those big does would just lay in the barn all day and make it a mess.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

*First Kid*  :/
Well, heard a kid crying in the field, rain to see if snowball had started kidding, and all I find is a big 8 or 9 lb kid laying by himself, with afterbirth next to him, and no mom to be found. Laying on his side, barely alive. 

I have been working with him for 30min. know. Still alive. But can't hardly move and ice cold. Still trying to get him warm and some sugar in his system. 

Husband searched through the does and came up with Star. I have no Idea what happened, why she kidded, She barely has a bag on her, I was able to get a little milk out of it, doesn't even seem think like the first milk should. But the kid seems mature, but weak and cold.  

I don't expect it to live. 

then I look up in the field and snowball is laid out flat on her back, back legs spread out, like she is stretched out on a surgery table. I run up the field and find her wedged in a low spot, like a small ditch. She appears stuck and can't roll herself out of it. So I grab her legs on one side of her body and flip her back over. she seems dazed, but gets up pees and poops and walks towards the herd.  

Very weird day.  

Not happy about loosing probably another doe out of the count.


----------



## jodief100

I am sorry.  What a rough start.  I know you are doing your best and I hope she pulls through.  We are thinking of you.


----------



## Erins Little Farm

OH WOW you have had a rough start  hope they doe and kid are okay


----------



## Chicks&Feathers

I hope things will get better for you! Thoughts are definately sent your way! Hang in there.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

He died, and when I inspected him, he had signs of decaying hooves,  the placenta looked normal and not decayed. Overall his entire body was very  healthy and muscled, had his teeth, they were nice and white. Lots of nice thick hair.    He was pretty big.  Have no idea what just happened.  Decaying hooves does not seem like a good thing. I am not liking farming right now.   But I am still hopeful the rest will go better.  She is kind of low man on the totem pole with the group she was in, maybe she took a hard hit.  The doe is acting like nothing happened, she did try to tend to him, but gave up when he wouldn't respond.


----------



## jodief100




----------



## fmizula

sorry for the loss. i just lost three kids  a few days ago so i understand. hope the rest go as planned. an old farmer once told me that if you want to keep livestock you are going to have to deal with some dead stock. 

dont beat your self up over it as i did.


----------



## daisychick

So sorry.   I hope everything from here on out goes good. .


----------



## RPC

Sorry to hear about loosing that kid but hopefully this will be your only loss of the year.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I can't tell you all how anxious I know am to see some live healthy kids.  I know from past experience that a doe having problems will often go early, so hopefully, it was just her having some issues and everyone else is doing okay.   I do know she didn't seem to be progressing with her pregnancy as nicely as many of the does seem to be. Obviously, something was going wrong. 


Our coffee pot stopped working this morning.     Right before kidding starts.


----------



## PotterWatch

Sorry about the kid.  I hope the rest of your kiddings are much better!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Very sorry to hear about the loss of a kid. I hope the rest of your kiddings are much better!  Don't beat yourself up over it. It wasn't your fault.


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## Queen Mum

I'm sorry to hear you lost a baby.  I hope the mama is OK.   and How are YOU doing?


----------



## neener92

Sorry about the kid....I hope all your other does kid just fine!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear you lost a baby.  I hope the mama is OK.   and How are YOU doing?


frustrated. 23 does where suppose to be due, one never bred, one aborted at around 6 weeks, now we lost this kid, so I am down to 20 does.  Plus one has her vulva sewed shut from prolapsing.  well, just frustrated at this point.   

Thinking happy thoughts about the other 20.


----------



## autumnprairie

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you lost a baby.  I hope the mama is OK.   and How are YOU doing?
> 
> 
> 
> frustrated. 23 does where suppose to be due, one never bred, one aborted at around 6 weeks, now we lost this kid, so I am down to 20 does.  Plus one has her vulva sewed shut from prolapsing.  well, just frustrated at this point.
> 
> Thinking happy thoughts about the other 20.
Click to expand...

I am sorry to hear all this I hope things get better


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Just caught up on your thread. I am SO sorry you lost the kid  


Hopefully everything goes better for you from here on out. I can totally relate from this fall to how much it sucks to lose a doe for production and a kid to dumb luck.  Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you lost a baby.  I hope the mama is OK.   and How are YOU doing?
> 
> 
> 
> frustrated. 23 does where suppose to be due, one never bred, one aborted at around 6 weeks, now we lost this kid, so I am down to 20 does.  Plus one has her vulva sewed shut from prolapsing.  well, just frustrated at this point.
> 
> Thinking happy thoughts about the other 20.
Click to expand...

Sometimes things like this happen. Unfortunatley these things are out of our control. I am sorry to hear that you are having an "off" kidding season. But think about all of the healthy, cute, bouncing kids. Doesn't all of them out-weigh the cons of goat keeping? Keep your chin up, things will get better. I just know it.  You have 20 more does that will be popping those kids out before you know it! 

Wishing luck to Locust Haven Farm!


----------



## Queen Mum

20 does pregnant!   You are off to a rough start, but bad things come in threes and you had yours.   Maybe you will only have good ones from now on...  Ok,  I'm trying to cheer you up.  







  See, this is me cheering for you... And everyone else is behind me cheering too... I checked.   

Hang in there.


----------



## neener92

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> 20 does pregnant!   You are off to a rough start, but bad things come in threes and you had yours.   Maybe you will only have good ones from now on...  Ok,  I'm trying to cheer you up.
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/cheerleader3.gif  See, this is me cheering for you... And everyone else is behind me cheering too... I checked.
> 
> Hang in there.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Thanks everyone,  sure hope we have good news   today or tomorrow.  No good or bad new this morning.


----------



## autumnprairie

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone,  sure hope we have good news   today or tomorrow.  No good or bad new this morning.


I am so happy to hear that you had no bad news this morning,


----------



## 20kidsonhill

It is suppose to be 65 on tuesday and 67 on wednesday. That is crazy. 

No babies yet, just a bunch of big fat mammas laying around moaning and groaning. 

Inidie is starting to look very uncomfortable.


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> It is suppose to be 65 on tuesday and 67 on wednesday. That is crazy.
> 
> No babies yet, just a bunch of big fat mammas laying around moaning and groaning.
> 
> Inidie is starting to look very uncomfortable.


Yay, Indiee!


----------



## Mamaboid




----------



## daisychick

Come on girls, we need to have some happy healthy babies hopping around so lets get busy!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I am slowly going crazy.   

Snowball is laying up in the field again, in that low spot she got stuck in yesterday.  

The entire herd went in the field to graze and enjoy the sunshine. What a beautiful day for a nice healthy set of babies to be born. 



Hope all of you are enjoying beautiful weather, and those of you how have been muddy, I hope it is drying out for you.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## 20kidsonhill

No good news, but no bad news.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Well, another beautiful day today. Perfect for some bouncy HEALTHY babies.  

We have two udders plumping and teats pointing outward, instead of downward.  

Nova and Pippi.    Will try to add some photos of them today, see if we can compare them to the last photos 4 days ago.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Yay babies and goat booby pictures.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## daisychick

Soooooo are we going to have some babies today or what?  Come on girls!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

For all you BYH members suffering from GAS.  Here is a few photos to help you out. 


Rest is important during gestation. 
(Pepper in the corner, Indie in front, Tori on the left and Pippi on the far right.








Of course every know and then you have to get up and have a snack.
(left to Right: Nova, pepper, Indie and Sparky






Stretching, also feels really good.
(Pippi)





and scratching. "Hey, you need some help with that?"
(Nova)


----------



## daisychick

Good grief those girls are big!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I think the Galloway doe is really close.


----------



## daisychick

Is Snowball still stuck in the ditch up in the field?     Sorry had to ask.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Snowball is doing well.  She is constantly up eating. Must be feeding an army.  







And Indie always cracks me up.  This is her favorite way to sit. Well I don't know if she is really all that happy about it. She just can't get comfortable when she is pregnant. She got this big the last two years and had twins. 







"Please stop laughing at me, I know I look like a beachball."





"Fine, be that way."


----------



## 20kidsonhill

daisychick said:
			
		

> Is Snowball still stuck in the ditch up in the field?     Sorry had to ask.


I do wish I had my camera at that time.  I don't think she would have appreciated it if I had ran back to the house for it, before getting her up.


----------



## daisychick

Indie is adorable.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

daisychick said:
			
		

> Indie is adorable.


Yes !!! She is so funny sitting like that!!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Your girls are HUGE! Soon you will have to roll them in and out of the barn! 

I love how Indie sits. She is so cute.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Your girls are HUGE! Soon you will have to roll them in and out of the barn!
> 
> I love how Indie sits. She is so cute.


There aren't all that big,  Several are pretty normal looking. I just enjoy taking pics of the big ones.


----------



## wannacow

I think a few them need a "WIDE LOAD" sign.


----------



## neener92

I absolutely love Indie! She's soo pretty! I may just have to talk daddy into letting me get a doeling from you!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I am know doing barn checks every hour. 

First thing I see when I walk around the corner...........................



















She better have two or three bouncy baby girls in there for me. After scaring me like that...................


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Poor Girl! She is so big she is just "playing dead".


----------



## daisychick

I honestly don't see how they lay down at all with that huge belly in the way.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

daisychick said:
			
		

> I honestly don't see how they lay down at all with that huge belly in the way.


Laying down is one thing. Getting up is another.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

HAHAHA....  My buck would do that.  Totally laid out flat dead goat pose.  Wouldn't even pick his head up if you yelled. You'd have to go over and poke him to wake him up.  That was if you weren't alerted to his not deadness by the snoring.


 I even had 2 people stop and knock on the door..   'Uh, mam, we think one of your goats is dead."   "Is it the HUGE black one?"   "Yep"   "Yeah he does that. He's asleep"   "Well you might want to go check on him, we really don't think he's breathing. He's laid out on the ground like."      ....Walk out to the yard with them.  Rattle the shed door for feeding time..   That "dead" goat was on his feet so fast you'd have thought he was stung by a bee.    "Yep, he's fine"


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> HAHAHA....  My buck would do that.  Totally laid out flat dead goat pose.  Wouldn't even pick his head up if you yelled. You'd have to go over and poke him to wake him up.  That was if you weren't alerted to his not deadness by the snoring.
> 
> 
> I even had 2 people stop and knock on the door..   'Uh, mam, we think one of your goats is dead."   "Is it the HUGE black one?"   "Yep"   "Yeah he does that. He's asleep"   "Well you might want to go check on him, we really don't think he's breathing. He's laid out on the ground like."      ....Walk out to the yard with them.  Rattle the shed door for feeding time..   That "dead" goat was on his feet so fast you'd have thought he was stung by a bee.    "Yep, he's fine"


  That is hilarious!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

No babies yet, to post pictures of.


----------



## Roll farms

*waiting for you to go 'doe code' crazy*


----------



## Queen Mum

Silly you,  Hope you didn't disturb her lovely nap.   She was just dead tired.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We have a set of twins, a buckling and a doeling from Sparky.  I was going to take pics, but my camera needs the battery charged. Yes, They are charging right now. 

I know it is almost mean to be posting this without pics.


----------



## neener92

YAYYYY! 

darn camera!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> We have a set of twins, a buckling and a doeling from Sparky.  I was going to take pics, but my camera needs the battery charged. Yes, They are charging right now.
> 
> I know it is almost mean to be posting this without pics.


Yes, it's mean but, I'll wait. (just kidding) CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## ksj0225

For referenence Sparky is on post 189 second picture far right... I had to go back and look!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> For referenence Sparky is on post 189 second picture far right... I had to go back and look!!!!


Thanks!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Well, here they are 

A girl 9 lbs and a boy 9.5lbs  and Sparky of course. The girl is the little shorter one, standing a little more hunched up, I think she will lengthen up a little in a day or two. Five hours old, but they were up and nursing, walking around in under 30 minutes.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> ksj0225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For referenence Sparky is on post 189 second picture far right... I had to go back and look!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!
Click to expand...

Also, post #53


----------



## daisychick

Happy to see two healthy babies, soooooo cute!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

cute babies....


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats!


----------



## RPC

nice kids congrats


----------



## 20kidsonhill

It is pouring out, I was enjoying the dryer conditions. So were the goats. Now we are back to mud. 

NO  new babies this morning.


----------



## jerebear7

Good luck with the weather! Congrats on the twins!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

THey're adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Very cute, congrats!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

They are so sweet.  I love those ears.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Congratulations on the twins, they are adorable!


----------



## that's*satyrical

So beautiful!! Congrats


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Okay, been a bit of a long day in the barn. I have had Indie in labor sense 9am, just pulled a big kid out of her, alive and well. But looks like she is working on position a 2nd one. 

while I was waiting for Indie to kid, Nova had a doe and buckling about half an hour ago. 

Will post pics. When I get a chance and I am getting ready to check on Indie to see if I can feel a 2nd kid, but I like to give them 30 minutes or so to rest and position the kid. 

Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## neener92

You're busy! Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## ksj0225

Nova was due yesterday and is on post #2 and well as Indie

Also updated pictures of both on post #83...


----------



## 20kidsonhill

well, that almost felt like work. 










We have...................................................................Drum roll please. 












Nova with a buck and doeling and Indie with a buck and doeling. 

 I don't have pics of Nova's yet, She is a jumpy, skiddish doe and I am trying to give her some time. One thing I have noticed with the 3 black headed does that I have, they are all on the wildier side. 

Here is Indie with her new borns, The buck is standing and 30min. old. the doeling is laying down and 2min. old. Yes, having babies is messy.  I like to leave them be and give them time to bond, before I move too much around and start cleaning up, unless it is an emergency, like they have them in a mud puddle or something like that. 









and this is an example of a doe who is in labor, even if she isn't pushing this string of clear goo is a sure sign things should be progressing and happening in the next few hours. NOT NEXT DAY.   I gave her 5 hours from the time I saw this. To go in and check and see what the problem was, The kid was in position right at her pelvic, but she just couldn't get him through it. I was a little concerned that I wasn't going to manage, but with Indie's cooperation and some binder twin. I  tied up the front legs and she pushed and I gently pulled when she pushed, until the kid slipped out. Ofcourse, you have to make sure the head is forward and in position, not tucked back. 

I gave her 30 minutes to have the next kid, and I saw her push a few times, but nothing, so I went in and fished the next one out, she was in position, and a little smaller, so it went a little easier.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> Nova was due yesterday and is on post #2 and well as Indie
> 
> Also updated pictures of both on post #83...


Glad I have you to keep us organized.  I am tired. Indie stressed me out. 

Indie is also the Beach ball on post 193 and Nova is in post 189 the last picture.


----------



## daisychick

Wow!  You were busy!  Glad they all came out ok.  Sooooo I see you got a paint doeling out of Indie!!    Congrats!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

daisychick said:
			
		

> Wow!  You were busy!  Glad they all came out ok.  Sooooo I see you got a paint doeling out of Indie!!    Congrats!


That was awfully nice of her to make that paint a doeling and not a buckling.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Congratulations on all the babies!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Sorry you had to go fishing but glad they came out ok.  Woo, paint doeling!


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats on the PAINT DOE!!!!


----------



## TTs Chicks

Congrats on all the babies . . glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## marlowmanor

Best part about the paint doeling is she looks to be a black paint!


----------



## ksj0225

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Best part about the paint doeling is she looks to be a black paint!


She's not dry yet!!!


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  You were busy!  Glad they all came out ok.  Sooooo I see you got a paint doeling out of Indie!!    Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> That was awfully nice of her to make that paint a doeling and not a buckling.
Click to expand...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I never get tired of baby pictures..


----------



## 20kidsonhill

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best part about the paint doeling is she looks to be a black paint!
> 
> 
> 
> She's not dry yet!!!
Click to expand...

she is dark reddish brown.  I still need to check her teats and all that good stuff to make sure she qualifies as breeding stock material.


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> ksj0225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best part about the paint doeling is she looks to be a black paint!
> 
> 
> 
> She's not dry yet!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she is dark reddish brown.  I still need to check her teats and all that good stuff to make sure she qualifies as breeding stock material.
Click to expand...



Ok, I'll stop obsessing over Indie's doeling......maybe!

Am I getting annoying yet?


----------



## Mzyla

You sure have a full hands....so many of such a beautifull babies!
QUESTION:
When you pull with the "kid puller", how do you know if head is in the right position?
Do you actually "go in"  to find out, before you pull?


----------



## marlowmanor

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> ksj0225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best part about the paint doeling is she looks to be a black paint!
> 
> 
> 
> She's not dry yet!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she is dark reddish brown.  I still need to check her teats and all that good stuff to make sure she qualifies as breeding stock material.
Click to expand...

Oh :/ She is still a gorgeous paint doe! I hope she ends up with giid teats so she can be considered for breeding stock!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

neener92 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksj0225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not dry yet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> she is dark reddish brown.  I still need to check her teats and all that good stuff to make sure she qualifies as breeding stock material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll stop obsessing over Indie's doeling......maybe!
> 
> Am I getting annoying yet?
Click to expand...

You can stop obsessing, she has incorrect teats.   Frustrating, considering the buck and his mom are a clean 1x1 and Indie is a very very clean 2x2.  Although on the bright side she will be sold as a commercial doe and cheaper to buy than if she was a correct teated doe. The buckling is clean teated, That would figure. All the other ones so far are clean teated.  When I say clean teated it may be 1x1 or 2x2, but the 2x2 would have space between them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Mzyla said:
			
		

> You sure have a full hands....so many of such a beautifull babies!
> QUESTION:
> When you pull with the "kid puller", how do you know if head is in the right position?
> Do you actually "go in"  to find out, before you pull?


I don't use a kid puller, don't even own one. I use my hands, If there isn't enough room for the kid and my hands I tie binder twin onto the legs or neck by making a lasso at the end and looping it on. and gently pull when the doe pushes. I always go in and check position of the baby, then I turn it into position, if need be then I pull with my hands or the twin, or sometimes both. 

sometimes knowing what end is what ,and if you have two front legs, or a front and back legs, or two legs from two different kids can be a little tricky and frustrating. 
I have laid sprawled out on the ground for sometime 20 to 30 minutes, with may arm and hand going knumb trying to figure out which leg goes to which kid and where are the two front legs. Sometimes I pull them backwards. 

Keep in mind, I don't have real small goats, Unless I breed a doe real young, maybe 100lbs, Most my goats are 140 to 160lbs, not pregnant, A few are around 120lbs, So I have a little more room for my hand and arm, than compared to working with a small breed doe. 

But to  answer you question, it is important to know what position the kid is in, before you start pulling. It is not uncommon for the front legs to appear to be coming out and the head to be cranked back out of position. No amount of pulling is going to get that kid out, unless you reposition it first. The kid has to be pushed back in, and the head has to be moved into a frontward position and then the kid can be gently pulled. 


When pulling always work with the contraction of your doe, stop pulling if they aren't pushing. I guess there are some exceptions to this rule, but for the most part that is an important rule. 

The kid comes out at a downward angle, so once the kid is past the hips, then you need to pull at around  45 degree angle downward and outward.   

Hope that helps.


----------



## Missy

Hurray for babies Congrats!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Okay, I weighed them

Indie's buck 10 1/2 lbs
            doeling 8 3/4 lbs

Nova's doe and buck both weigh 9 1/2 lbs. 

Nova's doe has interesting coloring, she is 88 % boer/ 12 % nubian.  She is a little flimsier than I like to see, so I gave her some bo-se. 


Nova's doe:


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> neener92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is dark reddish brown.  I still need to check her teats and all that good stuff to make sure she qualifies as breeding stock material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll stop obsessing over Indie's doeling......maybe!
> 
> Am I getting annoying yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can stop obsessing, she has incorrect teats.   Frustrating, considering the buck and his mom are a clean 1x1 and Indie is a very very clean 2x2.  Although on the bright side she will be sold as a commercial doe and cheaper to buy than if she was a correct teated doe. The buckling is clean teated, That would figure. All the other ones so far are clean teated.  When I say clean teated it may be 1x1 or 2x2, but the 2x2 would have space between them.
Click to expand...

What's her teat structure like? Will you be keeping her or selling her?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

neener92 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neener92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll stop obsessing over Indie's doeling......maybe!
> 
> Am I getting annoying yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop obsessing, she has incorrect teats.   Frustrating, considering the buck and his mom are a clean 1x1 and Indie is a very very clean 2x2.  Although on the bright side she will be sold as a commercial doe and cheaper to buy than if she was a correct teated doe. The buckling is clean teated, That would figure. All the other ones so far are clean teated.  When I say clean teated it may be 1x1 or 2x2, but the 2x2 would have space between them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's her teat structure like? Will you be keeping her or selling her?
Click to expand...

Lance said he will evaluate her for you. It is a clean 2x2, with one main teat on each side and a small 2nd teat well spaced from the main teat, but one of the main teats has a small teat scur coming off of it near the base. I will look up information on it and share it with you. 

No matter what she had, I was planning on putting up for sale, since we have two does in the herd from her.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

going to bed, 10:30 pm.  I need to do a barn check at 2 am.  Pippi has a very shiny udder, and she had a little bit of shiny discharge, I will be surprised if she doesn't kid tonight. Oh and she is cranky.  

Good Night.


----------



## neener92

That's kinda exciting! 
I hope the rest of your does have smooth kiddings! 

Night!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I need more sleep than I got last night, So glad to day is Friday. 


No new babies. 

Around 10 of the goats got into the other side of the barn yesterday evening, made a huge mess. It is where we have a work shop and  store the feed.  their wasn't an inch on the concrete floor that wasn't covered in goat poop and pee. they knocked stuff over everywhere. Trash cans knocked down and then they dug through it looking for goodies. They ate most of a 50lb bag of rabbit feed. And got into one of the barrels of goat feed, and got into the beet pulp bag.  Hard to tell which one ate the beet pulp. Not a lot of that was gone. 

I am most worried about the beet pulp. although I feed it dry, mixed in the grain, and last year had  a doe that would just come in and out and eat as much as she wanted to every day. However, I know it can cause problems, if too much dry is eaten at one time. 

Anyway, barn is now a mess on the work side.


----------



## ksj0225

Oh gosh... We've had that happen a time or two .


That's gonna make your lack of sleep even worse.... 

I'm sorry


----------



## poorboys

congrats, glad everthing went well for you, nice kids.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Pippi is being psycho and weird this morning. The minute we left her out of the barn this morning, she ran over to the buck pens, and is standing in the corner with bucks on both sides of the corner, driving them crazy. Flagging and acting like a big old tease. Her belly is gigantic at this point and her udder is as big as a 5 gallon pale, shinny and tight. Clearly she is going into labor.  It will be a  miracle if Goldman doesn't chew his way out to her, or climb over the fencing he is going nuts. She doesn't need him in with her right now, he is a very very aggressive breeder.


----------



## daisychick

Come on Pippi lets have some babies today!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Nothing, She is just standing in the corner driving Goldman crazy. He is so exhausted he just lays down right there with his face pressed against the gait as close as he can get it to her bottom. She just keep wagging the tail. I think this would be a good example why you shouldn't have your bucks in with your bred does near kidding time.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Pippi is being weird.  She has been doing this since we left her out of the barn this morning. 

Does she not see the problem with this plan? 









Maybe it is already a little too late? 











And I don't know if this picture really shows how big this doe is getting, but even by my standards she is gigantic. I don't have a recorded due date on her, but according to her udder she still has a few days to go. She had triplet bucklings last year, Triplet doelings sure would be nice of her this year. Although going from past history, she has almost all males.


----------



## ksj0225

Pippi... is thinking......  PUT IT BACK... I CHANGED MY MIND ......


rotfl......


----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> Pippi... is thinking......  PUT IT BACK... I CHANGED MY MIND ......
> 
> 
> rotfl......


  Hilarious!

That is weird about Pippi. She's cute though.  Your buck Goldman is stunning.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Pippi is in the kidding pen, s he had a string of mucous hanging about a foot long. She is still being weird. No signs of pushing. We are going to give her an hour or so, and do some exploring. 

Hope everything is okay.


----------



## Roll farms

Maybe she was assuring him it was his, those other bucks she was running around with meant *nothing* to her....


----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## 20kidsonhill

They aren't his.   I wish they were.


----------



## Queen Mum

Pipi is making a date for 'Later'.   She is a girl to who hedges her bets maybe?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Maybe she was assuring him it was his, those other bucks she was running around with meant *nothing* to her....


 you are all to funny!!!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

How is Pippi doing now?  Hope everything is going good over there!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Well, good news is we saved 2 of the 3. All three were trying to come out at the same time. Reached in and all I felt was a sea of fluid and sacks, legs and backs. It was a confusing mess. 

We saved two doelings, We haven't weighed them yet, but maybe 6 lbs each. 
They are a little flimsy right now, although one was standing well in 20 minutes or so and the other one can stand but seems really warn out. 

I think they should be okay, but we are feeding them by hand and haven't gotten them to nurse yet. Right now they are warming in a heating barrel.


----------



## autumnprairie

sorry you couldn't save all three


----------



## daisychick

Glad you got two out safely and so sorry about the third.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

going to bed for a couple hours, I think I saw a moment with snowball, where she talked to her stomach, not sure if that was a sign of something. or just over excited because of all the newborn baby sounds. 

Galloway doe should be next, that should be interesting. 

Maybe Snowball will beat her. 

I should have time Saturday to update some photos of the kids.


----------



## RPC

Sorry about losing the one but glad you were able to save the other 2. Get some rest you have a lot more does to keep you up in the days/weeks to come.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I am soooooooooo tired.  Went to bed at midnight, got up at 2am, went to bed at 3:15. But yah, I didn't get up until 8.  But I am not the kind of person who can do well and that little of sleep. 

Going to barn right now. Cross your finers, everything is okay. 


I know, it is late, I meant to get up at 6:30...


----------



## Mamaboid




----------



## autumnprairie

3 for good measure, you are tired and allowed to sleep til 8 
hope all is well


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Glad you saved 2 of the 3. 


Hope everything is ok with the rest of the crew. 

And sometimes you just have to sleep in.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

They latched on much easier this morning.  

We weighed them, the girls are 6 3/4 lbs each. The 3rd one looked to be about the same size. ONe is almost all red, the other one traditional, and the 3rd was almost all red. That would figure. 

Snowball was tricking me and she hasn't kidded, just must be excited to meet her kids and talking to her rear end early. 

We had a heck of a time getting them to nurse. First they weren't the most energetic, clearly she had been needing to get those things out of her, she showed very little signs of real labor, Weird. 

And she has that big huge udder, So the kids have to lay on the ground to get near a teat, But I think after this mornings feeding they will be able to find it on their own. Pippi is a great doe at almost 9 years old, I think she will be 9 in May.  But her udder is getting harder to manage, with dam raised kids, at least the first day or two. After that there is always plenty of milk, and she is a devoted mom.


----------



## autumnprairie

Glad to hear everything was ok. Does this mean you can go back to bed?


----------



## jodief100

So glad to hear you got two healthy kids.  Sorry about the third.  I hope all is well and you are getting some much deserved rest.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Glad to hear everything was ok. Does this mean you can go back to bed?


That would have been nice, but we had work to do.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Sorry to hear that you lost one of the kids.  At least you were able to save 2 kids and Mom. You saved 3 lives. The out come could have been much worse. But thanks to you it wasn't.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Snowball had triplets and this time we got them all out alive, She had a small little girl, maybe 6 lbs and two solid red bucklings mabye 8 lbs and 9lbs.   

Snowball is worn out, but these kids are in alot better shape than Pippi's kids.   I am wondering if she was injured last weekend. We had let a gate open and we were doing some work, Goldman got out and first thing he does is runs across the coral and jumps right on Pippi and slams her to the ground.  I was worried about it. And now I am wondering if he caused some damage.  She has never had weak kids before. 


I know I still need to get you guys some pictures. 


I am also planning on bottle feeding the doeling from the triplets, since she will never compete.


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Snowball had triplets and this time we got them all out alive, She had a small little girl, maybe 6 lbs and two solid red bucklings mabye 8 lbs and 9lbs.
> 
> Snowball is worn out, but these kids are in alot better shape than Pippi's kids.   I am wondering if she was injured last weekend. We had let a gate open and we were doing some work, Goldman got out and first thing he does is runs across the coral and jumps right on Pippi and slams her to the ground.  I was worried about it. And Know I am wondering if he caused some damage.  She has never had weak kids before.
> 
> 
> I know I still need to get you guys some pictures.
> 
> 
> I am also planning on bottle feeding the doeling from the triplets, since she will never compete.


Glad they all survived!!!! Do you keep your bottle kids?
Those goats sure are keepin' you busy!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that you lost one of the kids.  At least you were able to save 2 kids and Mom. You saved 3 lives. The out come could have been much worse. But thanks to you it wasn't.


Honestly, that is really how I feel about it.  To not loose the doe and still have 2 live kids.  Is a real blessing. It could be a much worse outcome.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

neener92 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowball had triplets and this time we got them all out alive, She had a small little girl, maybe 6 lbs and two solid red bucklings mabye 8 lbs and 9lbs.
> 
> Snowball is worn out, but these kids are in alot better shape than Pippi's kids.   I am wondering if she was injured last weekend. We had let a gate open and we were doing some work, Goldman got out and first thing he does is runs across the coral and jumps right on Pippi and slams her to the ground.  I was worried about it. And Know I am wondering if he caused some damage.  She has never had weak kids before.
> 
> 
> I know I still need to get you guys some pictures.
> 
> 
> I am also planning on bottle feeding the doeling from the triplets, since she will never compete.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad they all survived!!!! Do you keep your bottle kids?
> Those goats sure are keepin' you busy!
Click to expand...

We decided to keep her on mom and try to supplement her with a bottle, and get her on creep feed right away.  Although, honestly, she really should be on a bottle. If she were a bottle baby, I would keep her long enough for her to be big enough to sell. I don't normally form an opinion of which does I am keeping until most or all the kids have been born. So I guess the answer to your question, is, She will probably be for sale.  

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Roll farms

I wish you were closer...I need a baby fix...


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I wish you were closer...I need a baby fix...


Do you think I am making a big mistake, by not just putting her on a bottle?  We are talking about letting them all out together during the day, but then penning  snowball with the doeling up seperate from the bucklings at night.


----------



## jodief100

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you were closer...I need a baby fix...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I am making a big mistake, by not just putting her on a bottle?  We are talking about letting them all out together during the day, but then penning  snowball with the doeling up seperate from the bucklings at night.
Click to expand...

I think that is a good plan.  I would monitor her weight gain.  if she isn't gaining, then add a bottle a few times a day.


----------



## RPC

To be honest since I am having problems with my triplets. I would introduce a bottle now as a supplement so that it is not such a shock later if you need to supplement. My doe will not take a bottle so 3 times a day I pull the dam and the one kid out and tie the dam up and let the kid go to town. I am very lucky that someone is normally home during the day to do the middle feeding or else I don't know how this would work. That is just my 2 cents.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

*Galloway doe is in early labor*. Going to be a long night. 

Here is a little history on her. She is 4 years old. She was born on our farm and is 88% boer/25% nubian. We sold her and she was shown as our county fair and won reserve champion in her weight division. We bought her back. She has kidded twice. Both times she had to be pulled. First time she had one live small doeling, and two deformed kids that we had to have put down. The doeling went to the fair and did pretty well, 2nd in class. 
Second time she had one live kid on her own, then nothing so we assisted and she had a deformed mummy and another live kid behind that. So she raised two bucklings, but they never seemed to grow well, even though she has tons of milk and is a really good mom.  We took them to market.

So we had a talk with her and asked if she could have a couple normal healthy kids on her own this time. she is bred to Twister, With all the red kids I have gotten from Karamba, I kind of wish I had put her with him.


----------



## autumnprairie

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> *Galloway doe is in early labor*. Going to be a long night.
> 
> Here is a little history on her. She is 4 years old. She was born on our farm and is 88% boer/25% nubian. We sold her and she was shown as our county fair and won reserve champion in her weight division. We bought her back. She has kidded twice. Both times she had to be pulled. First time she had one live small doeling, and two deformed kids that we had to have put down. The doeling went to the fair and did pretty well, 2nd in class.
> Second time she had one live kid on her own, then nothing so we assisted and she had a deformed mummy and another live kid behind that. So she raised two bucklings, but they never seemed to grow well, even though she has tons of milk and is a really good mom.  We took them to market.
> 
> So we had a talk with her and asked if she could have a couple normal healthy kids on her own this time. she is bred to Twister, With all the red kids I have gotten from Karamba, I kind of wish I had put her with him.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

RPC said:
			
		

> To be honest since I am having problems with my triplets. I would introduce a bottle now as a supplement so that it is not such a shock later if you need to supplement. My doe will not take a bottle so 3 times a day I pull the dam and the one kid out and tie the dam up and let the kid go to town. I am very lucky that someone is normally home during the day to do the middle feeding or else I don't know how this would work. That is just my 2 cents.


this has been my experience as well. Even a couple times I have gotten a runt on a bottle right away and left them on mom. They eventually refussed to take a bottle. I lost one 3 or 4 years ago because of this. She developed such an attitude about the bottle, she would rather starve to death, I tried for 3 days, when she was around three weeks old, and gave up and put her back with mom. I could get her to take the bottle when she was weak, but once she got a couple bottles in her and wised up to what I was doing, she would refuss to eat. I tried three times. and finally she died.


----------



## Roll farms

You're asking the wrong person, I don't trust the mama goats to be as good as me, so I pull 'em all.  



She'd be on a bottle for sure if she was here.

Good luck w/ Galloway.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I really need to post a picture of the runt on Snowball, She has a heart on her back. with a traditional dark red head and white body. I was thinking so close to valentine's day, I could get her on a bottle and advertise her for like  $500 and sell her as a Valentine's gift.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Roll farms said:
			
		

> You're asking the wrong person, I don't trust the mama goats to be as good as me, so I pull 'em all.
> 
> 
> 
> She'd be on a bottle for sure if she was here.
> 
> Good luck w/ Galloway.


I know I should pull her, I will see how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## daisychick

Come on Galloway doe, lets have some nice healthy babies


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I really need to post a picture of the runt on Snowball, She has a heart on her back. with a traditional dark red head and white body. I was thinking so close to valentine's day, I could get her on a bottle and advertise her for like  $500 and sell her as a Valentine's gift.



Good luck with Galloway!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

well, the good news is Galloway doe is still alive, and we have a 9 lb, half-alive buckling. I tried at 2am but she wasn't quit ready, then I tried again at 5 and found two huge legs, but couldn't find the head, finally found the head it was cranked back, get it in position, but then every time you would pull, the head would slip out of position. So I went and got my talented, gifted husband. He had to work at it, but the first buckling we pulled was alive, but he isn't trying to get up yet. Can hold his head up.  So there is hope. The next two, same thing, Head kept slipping out of position. We worked at it forever. The next two were born dead, but we are glad to have saved the doe. The 2nd buckling was 9.5 lbs and the 3rd buckling was 10lbs. 

There appears to be something wrong with her birth tract, an odd flap of skin. Both my husband and I commented about, and she has a narrow pelvis considering her size and age.  

We put the biggest kid from the triplets from Snowball, in there with Galloway and of course Galloway is thrilled. So that took care of my bottle baby problem. 

Will take pictures for you all today. Weather isn't very nice. But I will try to get a few.


----------



## Mamaboid

Glad you saved your doe.  I guess it is true what they say about clouds and silver linings, sorry you lost the other kids, but solving your bottle baby problem is definitely a silver lining.  So I guess the proper things to say are


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

If you ever get slammed on bottle babies, let me know. I can meet you half way and pick them up. I love bottle raising and work at home. 



 Sorry about Galloway's kids. Seems like you've had to pull a bunch this year. I can see why you were thinking of culling some.   I think you are probably right on Pippi with her getting hit and it sending her into labor. From your posts you said that you thought her udder wasn't quite there yet so the problems with those kids being weak may have been from needing to still bake another 3-5 days.  


Crossing my fingers for your other girls.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> If you ever get slammed on bottle babies, let me know. I can meet you half way and pick them up. I love bottle raising and work at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about Galloway's kids. Seems like you've had to pull a bunch this year. I can see why you were thinking of culling some.   I think you are probably right on Pippi with her getting hit and it sending her into labor. From your posts you said that you thought her udder wasn't quite there yet so the problems with those kids being weak may have been from needing to still bake another 3-5 days.
> 
> 
> Crossing my fingers for your other girls.


There is a story, behind us still having some of these does that clearly we needed to have let go a year or two ago. My husband was very ill for about a year, and it put our farm on stand-by. We sold all our kids we had two years in a row, and just kept the main does and one buck we had, since it was easier and cheaper than feeding replacement stock. But know we have come to a point that it is time to replace some of these animals. Husband is doing much better and we are working on turning over our does and improving our herd by adding some new genetics. Mean while, we are just going to be happy with what we get out of some of these old does.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever get slammed on bottle babies, let me know. I can meet you half way and pick them up. I love bottle raising and work at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about Galloway's kids. Seems like you've had to pull a bunch this year. I can see why you were thinking of culling some.   I think you are probably right on Pippi with her getting hit and it sending her into labor. From your posts you said that you thought her udder wasn't quite there yet so the problems with those kids being weak may have been from needing to still bake another 3-5 days.
> 
> 
> Crossing my fingers for your other girls.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a story, behind us still having some of these does that clearly we needed to have let go a year or two ago. My husband was very ill for about a year, and it put our farm on stand-by. We sold all our kids we had two years in a row, and just kept the main does and one buck we had, since it was easier and cheaper than feeding replacement stock. But know we have come to a point that it is time to replace some of these animals. Husband is doing much better and we are working on turning over our does and improving our herd by adding some new genetics. Mean while, we are just going to be happy with what we get out of some of these old does.
Click to expand...

Life happens and you have to make do with what you have.  I think we've all been there.    I think you are doing the right thing and taking a hard look at your herd and seeing where you need to improve and what can go another year or so.  You improved your bucks this past year. I imagine you'll be working on the does over the next year or two.  It's a process.  I hope you are able to get some keeper does out of this years crop of kids and it saves you having to do as much doe hunting.   Absolutely wasn't criticizing your girls    They got you through a tough time and are still producing multiples for you at an age when many does are broken down or have long been culled.     It's hard though when it's your foundation stock that you are thinking of culling.  I put down my the first doe I ever bought not long ago and it was the toughest thing I've ever done farm wise.  It ate me up for weeks and it still does.   I often think though that culling to market can be kinder than culling to random backyard where who knows what will happen to them. 

Anyway, I do hope that the rest of your kiddings are smoother and you get lots of keeper girls and plenty of market boys!  Fingers crossed for no more fishing for babies.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Some baby pictures. 

Sparky's doeling











Nova's buckling on the right and Indies kids on the left. 






Indie's kids





Indie and her doe


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Nova's Doeling: SHe is currently on the keeper list.  Love love this percentage doeling





snowball's triplets





We are naming her Locust Haven Valentine:  Nova's doeling and buckling





Locust Haven Valentine


----------



## neener92

Nova's doeling and Indie's doeling are adorable! 

BABY GOAT PICTURES!


----------



## EggsForIHOP

Oh they are just ALL too precious!  Scoop a few up and run them down here to TX would ya?  They are So adorable and healthy looking!


----------



## daisychick

They are all looking great and are of course sooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## RPC

They look good and that's a good pick on your keeper doe. I hope you update some pictures as she grows I think she will be a head turner.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Almost forgot to add an update of Dancer.   I think the doe on the left is saying, " WOW! Can you believe how big her rear end is getting."  
 I have no due date, her ligaments are a little soft, but still plenty of them there.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

*Gasp* That girl is HUGE! I bet she has at LEAST Triplets in there.


----------



## daisychick

That last picture is hilarious.   The other doe is for sure commenting on the size of Dancer's rear view.


----------



## RPC

HAHAHA that is an awesome picture, I really like the other does expression.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Is there a goat version of "that girl's got some junk in her trunk"?


----------



## autumnprairie

Thank you for the pics, love them they are adorable. Too funny on the last pic if goats could speak english we would all be in trouble.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Your welcome.


----------



## Roll farms

Nice lookin' group of kids there, 20K.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Up next, 

Would be:

 Dancer,  Post # 313 NO bred date
Holly Berry, post # 145,  bred date of Sept 11, due date Feb, 9th
Pepper, post # 137 No bred date
Tori, Post # 261  No bred date


----------



## jodief100

Those are some great looking kids. Nice and solid, wide briskets and strong legs.  I would be happy to have any of them in my herd.  

Sorry for the tough year.  But now you ahve all these babies growing up to look forward to.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Those are some great looking kids. Nice and solid, wide briskets and strong legs.  I would be happy to have any of them in my herd.
> 
> Sorry for the tough year.  But now you ahve all these babies growing up to look forward to.


thank you, We have worked hard with your herd to improve the legs on our percentages and to not add any more breeding stock to the herd with weak legs.  We are getting there. I still have a couple does that are a little more hock-kneed than I would like to see and a couple with weaker pasturns than I care for. 

As far as the brisket, although ours aren't anything like some of those  high-end full=bloods, I do like a nice brisket in my does, and It has been another area we have concentrated on.  I have a rule that if the front of the chest doesn't come out from the legs straight and then goes up at a 90 degree angle like a corner, compared to just coming out from the front legs at an angle and going right into the neck, I don't keep it in  my herd. Thank you for noticing. Still have some work to do on this, as well. Hopefully, my two new boys, will put the finishing touches on this for us, plus add more muscle in the back leg.  

Muscle in the back leg and smoothness in the shoulders is really what we are working on right now with these new bucks, while still trying to keep the other qualities that we have tried to achieve.


----------



## vermillionoaks

I love the picture of Dancer... poor girl must be so uncomfortable!   I love the other goat's expression!  

Congrats on all the babies...you must have your hands full!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

vermillionoaks said:
			
		

> I love the picture of Dancer... poor girl must be so uncomfortable!   I love the other goat's expression!
> 
> Congrats on all the babies...you must have your hands full!


Actually, dancer seems okay, Indie, the paint doe always looks miserable towards the end. We were so tired from the weekend, we slept through the night, and didn't even due a barn check at 2am, Of course, we were pretty sure the next one isn't due until Wednesday. We are going to bed at 9 tonight and not getting up until 5:45.  Hoping to feel rested in the morning.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

My gracious!  I want a goat with a heart shaped spot!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Tori kidded twin doelings , I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## RPC

Just when you thought you could catch up on sleep. Atleast she didnt do it at 3 a.m.


----------



## autumnprairie

congrats


----------



## Missy

Hurray for little doelings


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We were going to go to bed at 9 and sleep through the night, I  had checked everyones ligaments in the afternoon, and didn't feel like anyone seemed close.  We almost overlooked the fact that she was missing from the herd when we were checking the barn at 8:30pm and getting ready to go to bed. She was up in the field and we had to go find her. 

I have only gotten one other girl out of her in the 9 years we have had her,  We are for sure putting one of these girls on our potential keeper list. Lorily is her daughter, she is the doe that prolapsed this year and last year. So this is great timing. 

At birth 8 1/4 and 8 3/4.

here they are, the dark headed one was just born, the other one is maybe 30min. old,


----------



## Roll farms

Cute, congrats....are you keeping track of buck vs. doe amounts?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Cute, congrats....are you keeping track of buck vs. doe amounts?


I am at 8 does and 6 bucks.   

What do you think about the color of that one, it is like smoky grey spots on her head and ears?  I have a solid buckling that is that same smoky color


----------



## daisychick

Congrats again!  I love the Colors on the one with the grey spots.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Husband wanted me to try to do somve videos for his co-workers. 

Here are a couple of my attempts. 

Tori and her new kids, Feb 6, 2012

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=267637179974806

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=267628649975659

Hope you enjoy. 

I made the links public, you shouldn't need a facebook account to view them.


----------



## that's*satyrical

beautiful


----------



## vermillionoaks

Congrats on the doelings!  They are adorable.    Sorry you didn't get to catch up on your sleep!


----------



## neener92

Congrats on finally getting some does from her, they are cute! That one with grey on her head it adorable, I have an odd obsession with grey critters.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Awwwww......thanks for sharing them!


----------



## autumnprairie

beautiful I will take them both to go please.


----------



## neener92

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> beautiful I will take them both to go please.


Me too!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

Wow, I love that coloring. Congratulations!!! It was a full moon last night.


----------



## marlowmanor

I like the black headed one, but the one with gray spots is neat looking too. Hmmm....I say send the one you decide to not keep to me!


----------



## Missy

Beautiful! Congrats on the little girls!


----------



## jodief100

Beautiful!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

For all you folks suffering from G.A.S.!

"Yes, I know I am handsome."      Nova's buckling at 4 days old. 










Nova's doeling







Galloway doe's buckling






One of Snowball's bucklings, who was fostered over to the galloway doe, and the galloway doe.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

One of Pippi's doelings at 3 days old. These are the smallest kids she has ever had. I am a little disappointed, but hoping with her abundant milk supply they can catch up. 






Tori's doelings at 1 day old. 






And this is Holly Berry, she isn't much to look at. But she is a great mom and has been a steady producer for us. She is technically due today at 150 days from the date I have written down from seeing her being bred. She doesn't look that pregnant to me, but she is very tricky.


----------



## neener92

Beautiful kids...all of them! Did you post pics of Pippi's kids?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

neener92 said:
			
		

> Beautiful kids...all of them! Did you post pics of Pippi's kids?


post 357 is her little red doe. 

I will post a pic of the other doe, but it isn't a very good picture.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Pippi's traditional doeling, like I said, at this time I am none too impressed, although I think she may have potential.


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> neener92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful kids...all of them! Did you post pics of Pippi's kids?
> 
> 
> 
> post 357 is her little red doe.
> 
> I will post a pic of the other doe, but it isn't a very good picture.
Click to expand...

Oh goodness....did ya have to post a pic of that paint? I just might come by sometime....and of course not steal any goats!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

neener92 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neener92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful kids...all of them! Did you post pics of Pippi's kids?
> 
> 
> 
> post 357 is her little red doe.
> 
> I will post a pic of the other doe, but it isn't a very good picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness....did ya have to post a pic of that paint? I just might come by sometime....and of course not steal any goats!
Click to expand...

she is 1x1 teated.


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> neener92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post 357 is her little red doe.
> 
> I will post a pic of the other doe, but it isn't a very good picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness....did ya have to post a pic of that paint? I just might come by sometime....and of course not steal any goats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she is 1x1 teated.
Click to expand...

Oh dear...she just might have to come home with me!


----------



## daisychick

The kid pictures are great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## vermillionoaks

I love how proud Nova's buckling is!   They are cute, cute, cute!  Get some cuddling in for me will ya?  I still have over a week to wait!! lol


----------



## 20kidsonhill

vermillionoaks said:
			
		

> I love how proud Nova's buckling is!   They are cute, cute, cute!  Get some cuddling in for me will ya?  I still have over a week to wait!! lol


I really think Nova's buckling is going to be a really nice show wether for some young person in the area.  Probably not the grand champion, but shouldn't be embarrassed going into the show ring with him.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Pepper had a paint buckling and a traditional doeling with a couple brown spots on one leg. Both very dark red, almost black looking when wet. She also had a stillborn paint doeling. I am impressed that she was carrying triplets. Even if we didn't save them all. She didn't have any complications and kidded on her own, just looks like she never spent time getting the one out of the sac, and we weren't there. 

That makes 4 out of 8 does so far were carrying triplets.  But so far only one had all of them survive at birth. 

8 does have 16 kids on them, all are nursing twins

9 does and 7 bucks


pictures coming soon.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Pepper's buckling 2 hours old.






Pepper's doeling


----------



## redtailgal

lol, I love the little noises the newborns make.  They sound even cuter than they are!

I just got around to watching your videos, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Roll farms

My fav. part of bottle raising a newborn is when you pull the bottle out of their mouth and they keep making sucky noises / sucky face for a good 2 minutes afterward.

Cutest.thing.ever.

Next to your babies, of course.

Congrats!


----------



## redtailgal

Roll farms said:
			
		

> My fav. part of bottle raising a newborn is when you pull the bottle out of their mouth and they keep making sucky noises / sucky face for a good 2 minutes afterward.
> 
> Cutest.thing.ever.
> 
> Next to your babies, of course.
> 
> Congrats!


  Hoover did that forever!  lol


----------



## autumnprairie

congrats


----------



## that's*satyrical

So pretty!
I really love the dark one.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

"Sigh" I need a baby goat fix bad!  Can't wait until I go get our new additions.

Congratulations!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I had a just turned two year old doe, have a single buckling sometime this morning or last night, she was barely looking pregnant, and I had no due date on her. I don't have this does pictures, she bores me. She is a 75% boer nubian out of Tina, the big grey boer nubian cross.  She had a single buckling in June for her first freshening at a 15 month old. 

I didn't realize she had even kidded, I was walking around the barn, checking things out, before I opened the door to let them out, and I noticed a kid that had a different coloring. HMMMMMMM< where did he come from?  

This doe doesn't have a name. she is tag # P79 and was bred to Karamba. 

I will post a couple pictures when I get a chance. 

this picture was taken jan 31, so 10 days before she kidded, no surprise that she had a single. (found this picture of her)


----------



## that's*satyrical

Awww, the doe with no name. That's just sad  Someone needs to name the poor girl.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms

Pics Pics Pics!!! I love boer babies!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Awww, the doe with no name. That's just sad  Someone needs to name the poor girl.


Can we name your goat  ?  How 'bout Darla?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

here is the newborn,  for today.  Although I have a couple does that are looking very very close. I can't believe Dancer hasn't kidded yet, although her udder really hasn't gotten tight yet. Holly Berry's udder looks much tighter today, she is at 152 days today.


----------



## jodief100

Adorable!   How many is that now?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

9 does with 17 kids

 9 does and 8 bucks

10 does left to kid,


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Some photos and a video of some of the newborns enjoying the wonderful day. 











I Love You!






Playtime!






Ha Ha Ha! They are so funny!







and a video of the kids playing, for some reason they all think Daisy is the climbing toy in the barnyard. She always has one or two or 4 or 5 kids climbing on her. 
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=269893599749164


----------



## jodief100

Nissan has taken over the climbing toy position here this year.  

Looks like we are almost caught up to you.....
we have 8 does with 16 kids
6 does and 10 bucks
13 more to go, last one in June.


----------



## daisychick

Love the pics and the video.  They are sooo cute!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

are you all tired of me yet??????

Holly Berry is kidding.    suppose to be 17 out tonight. great night for newborns.

Edited to add:  twin doelings.


----------



## RPC

YAY!!!! on the twin does and no I am not tired of you yet. I also love the new pictures.


----------



## that's*satyrical

baby love. Cute sweet lil baby goaties.


----------



## autumnprairie

congrats they are adorableyou need to blow up the i love you pic and offer it for sell I would buy it


----------



## PotterWatch

That "I love you" picture is the cutest thing I have seen in a long time.  I think boer babies are adorable!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_feb_10_nice_day_out.jpg


The doe in the middle walking towards the camera looks like our doe's twin.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I am freaking out, my husband says to me this morning, "We were using the computer and something is wrong with it."  It appears to be infected with something, I don't know when I will get it fixed or how long it will keep leaving me look at the internet.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_feb_10_nice_day_out.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> The doe in the middle walking towards the camera looks like our doe's twin.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/327_dscn4854.jpg
Click to expand...

yes, she does look the same, but yours seems sweater than mine. 

still freaking out.


----------



## Roll farms

I got infected w/ a PORN virus (dd was on myspace and clicked on something) and I accidently wiped out *everything* on my computer trying to get rid of it once....

Point being, be careful and call in an expert if you have to....back everything up on a flashdrive if you can, but be careful you don't 'save' the virus to it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I got infected w/ a PORN virus (dd was on myspace and clicked on something) and I accidently wiped out *everything* on my computer trying to get rid of it once....
> 
> Point being, be careful and call in an expert if you have to....back everything up on a flashdrive if you can, but be careful you don't 'save' the virus to it.


It will no longer let me access my files.  I do occasionally back up files, but haven't in a little while.  I am paying mcafee on-line to clean the computer, husband clicked on something last night, and now it is saying your computer is infected pay now to have it fixed, 

so it is blocking us access to our files. Be darned if I will pay them. 

I am so annoyed, and I don't have time for this today.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

ofcourse it is letting the internet work, because it wants me to pay their sorry rear-ends to fix my computer, so I directly went on mcafee and I am paying them. 

I hope I have my files left when it is all said and done. 


wish me luck. 

Goats are doing well this morning, no new babies.


----------



## Roll farms

Sounds a lot like the virus we got....Made me so mad..."Click here to remove this virus"....HAH, like I'm going to pay the butcheeses who gave it to me.

I'm just glad it wasn't one of those days where I'm showing a customer something online when those porn sites started popping up.


----------



## wannacow

Be careful.  That may be a scam in and of itself...


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> ofcourse it is letting the internet work, because it wants me to pay their sorry rear-ends to fix my computer, so I directly went on mcafee and I am paying them.
> 
> I hope I have my files left when it is all said and done.
> 
> 
> wish me luck.
> 
> Goats are doing well this morning, no new babies.


Mcafee is awful, we had it on both or laptop and desktop, BOTH got a virus!


----------



## daisychick

Go to AVG and get the free anti virus program it offers.  Our computer fixer guy told us it is the best and it is FREE!  AVG has a program you can buy but the free one is all you need.


----------



## autumnprairie

if you have another computer download rkill on a flash drive and install it in safe mode with networking and also download malwarebytes anti-malware they are both free. run rkill first then malwarebytes it will take care of it for you good luck


----------



## 20kidsonhill

okay, I am going to take notes.  

So I pay mcafee $50 to have a virus scanner on my computer and then I have to pay them $90 to remove the viruses that are infecting my computer,  Ofcourse I didn't have to pay them, sounds like some of you have figured the game out better than I have. But I have never had a virus problem on a computer before. 

I will do the AVG and download that, 

Do I still need to download the rkill, and the malwarebytes?

CAn you all PM me the links to those, so I am sure I am downloading the right thing. And not some look alike>

I don't now how to install in safemode with networking?????  


Computer is fixed for now.  makes me angry. 

Nothing new in the goat barn. everyone is a little chilli this morning, we have a couple pretty cold nights this weekend.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

daisychick said:
			
		

> Go to AVG and get the free anti virus program it offers.  Our computer fixer guy told us it is the best and it is FREE!  AVG has a program you can buy but the free one is all you need.


If I already have mcafee on my computer and running, do you know if I can also run AVG at the same time????


----------



## autumnprairie

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to AVG and get the free anti virus program it offers.  Our computer fixer guy told us it is the best and it is FREE!  AVG has a program you can buy but the free one is all you need.
> 
> 
> 
> If I already have mcafee on my computer and running, do you know if I can also run AVG at the same time????
Click to expand...

it will take Mcafee off but after you get rid of it you can reinstall it


----------



## SheepGirl

We got a virus on our old computer...it was Windows Vista Antivirus. It said we had to buy this stuff to get rid of the virus they put on our computer. And it popped up right after our Trend antivirus software expired. We went to Best Buy to Geek Squad and they got rid of it best they could. Well it came back. A short while later, our motherboard crashed and we had to get a new computer. Don't know if it's related or not. But we had Trend and it was GREAT...until it expired and we didn't update it right away.

We have Trend now and it is AMAZING. (We have the platinum edition.) I do NOT recommend Norton AT ALL. It screwed up our computer and wouldn't let us on the internet at all. And then we weren't able to delete it off our computer. And to get it off, you have to download something from their web site and then enter a bunch of numbers and codes. Well we didn't want to put up with it so we went to Geek Squad and they have a CD to get it off. So we did but there were still remnants of it.

I hope you don't have as much computer troubles as us. Good luck!


----------



## daisychick

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to AVG and get the free anti virus program it offers.  Our computer fixer guy told us it is the best and it is FREE!  AVG has a program you can buy but the free one is all you need.
> 
> 
> 
> If I already have mcafee on my computer and running, do you know if I can also run AVG at the same time????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it will take Mcafee off but after you get rid of it you can reinstall it
Click to expand...

Yes, I took all other virus stuff off and then ran the AVG.  If you paid for McAfee you can re-install it later if you want to.  I left mine off because I had more problems with the paid programs on my computer.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Thanks for all the advice about the computer. 

goats are all a bit chilly, but doing well.  19 kids on 10 does. 

I can't believe dancer has still not kidded, she hasn't gotten much bigger. 

Glory is the first of the new full-bloods  Due: February 15 at 150day.  I am a bit nervous, to say the least.


----------



## Mamaboid

daisychick said:
			
		

> Go to AVG and get the free anti virus program it offers.  Our computer fixer guy told us it is the best and it is FREE!  AVG has a program you can buy but the free one is all you need.


Yup, I swear by AVG.  Used the free version for years.  Using the paid version since setting camera up and online 24/7 and I love it.. Easy, thorough, and user control.

Wouldn't give Norton disc space in my delete file.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Feels like FEbruary this morning, 15 degrees and windy.  no new babies. Dancer is holding on.  Suppose to be warmer in the next couple of days.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Prolapse doe, Lorily, ripped out her stitches and is prolapsing again, going to be a miracle, if we can get any live kids out of this doe and save her. She is due on feb. 22nd.   

Dancer's udder is looking plumper and she is starting to walk postier looking. 




Otherwise, everyone who has babies, is doing well. 

I am totally disappointed in the progress of Pippi's doelings. They are running around and healthy, but have kind of a premie look to them.  Goldman jumping on her may have messed something up. 

Holly Berry's doelings were tagged and their teats were checked, and neither one of them passed inspection. and will not be sold for breeding stock. That makes 3 of the 11 doelings, incorrect teated.   Got to love Boer goats.


----------



## autumnprairie

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Prolapse doe, Lorily, ripped out her stitches and is prolapsing again, going to be a miracle, if we can get any live kids out of this doe and save her. She is due on feb. 22nd.
> 
> Dancer's udder is looking plumper and she is starting to walk postier looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, everyone who has babies, is doing well.
> 
> I am totally disappointed in the progress of Pippi's doelings. They are running around and healthy, but have kind of a premie look to them.  Goldman jumping on her may have messed something up.
> 
> Holly Berry's doelings were tagged and their teats were checked, and neither one of them passed inspection. and will not be sold for breeding stock. That makes 3 of the 11 doelings, incorrect teated.   Got to love Boer goats.


I hope Lorily does ok, are you going to have her stitched again?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

yes, vet coming sometime today, to restitch her. 

Dancer kidded last night, 9.5 and 10lb bucklings. Right as we were going to bed. They are nice looking, one was breach and his back legs have very weak tendons.  So we were up until 12:30, making sure he was well fed, and then we got back up at 5:45, to get all the chores done. Yawn.  

It wasn't quite as cold at yesterday morning, at least not quite as windy. 

and is suppose to warm up, by Wednesday. 

I will try to get some updated pics, of some of the remaining pregnant does and of course the kids.  
None of the remaining does look all that huge, I hope at least half of them are carrying twins, I have never had a lot of singles, even on my first fresheners, but the way some of them are looking, I would say, singles are a possibility. 

Macy  is due on Wednesday,.


----------



## vermillionoaks

Dancer only had 2 !?!?!  I was not expecting that!  Congrats on the babies!  Sorry to hear about Lorily.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

vermillionoaks said:
			
		

> Dancer only had 2 !?!?!  I was not expecting that!  Congrats on the babies!  Sorry to hear about Lorily.


The weights, don't do these boys justice, they are huge.

she got really big last year, with just one.


----------



## daisychick

I'm glad Dancer finally kidded, I was afraid she was going to explode.


----------



## autumnprairie

on more kids
 that the stitches last until kidding this time


----------



## jodief100

Wow, you are having one of those years.  I hope everyone else has healthy wonderful kids with no help. 

They are all so adorable!!  Can't wait to see Dancer's


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Hope everything goes well for you.  Sounds like you are having a rough week.  Glad your computer is working again and congrats on the cutie kids!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

by the way, that is Dancer in the avatar and her single buckling from the last time she kidded.

I think she would do better if I got a little weight off her for next time.  She seems to be able to get fat on air.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Wow, you are having one of those years.  I hope everyone else has healthy wonderful kids with no help.
> 
> They are all so adorable!!  Can't wait to see Dancer's


I told my husband if this keeps up, we are selling them, and going to Kentucky to get some Kiko/boer crosses, that can kid and raise them with out our help.   This is too much like work.


----------



## MommaBugg

Im really sorry about Lorilys prolapse.. I was wondering how she was doing. I have been following this thread along with some others. This has been a learnin exprience for me.. I finally found a good prospect for goats near by, the doe is pregnant and will be due to kid not long after I get her, so your thread has been very helpful.

Keep us posted on Lorlys condition, and the very best of luck with her and the rest of your herd.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I want to take a minute to thank everyone for the best wishes.  Thank You. 




guess what??????  I took some new pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## daisychick




----------



## marlowmanor

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I want to take a minute to thank everyone for the best wishes.  Thank You.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess what??????  I took some new pictures!!!!!!!!


You can't tell us that and not post them!  You know most of us have a GAS problem!  We need to see more goat pictures! Especially those of us who can't get more goats right now!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Here we go, I took lots. 

Snowball is in a sick pen with her doe and one of hers bucks from her set of triplets, the other buck is on the Galloway doe, and is also a solid light red color. 














This is snowball's other buck, solid light red, standing along side the traditional buckling, which is the Galloway does, and to the right is P79's buckling and is mom, P79.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take a minute to thank everyone for the best wishes.  Thank You.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess what??????  I took some new pictures!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell us that and not post them!  You know most of us have a GAS problem!  We need to see more goat pictures! Especially those of us who can't get more goats right now!
Click to expand...

LOL,   They are coming, hang on.  I think I have 12 of the kids and then I took some of hte does that are still pregnant.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Holly Berry's doelings, both traditional, although one has a bit of coloring on one leg. 





Traditional dark headed kid is one of Holly Berry's and the light headed kid is  a doeling from Tori, I really like this doe a lot, and she is moving up on my keeper list. 





P 79's buckling, she is a devoted mom. She is shy with us, but never leaves her kid. Follows him around non-stop. 





 Here is no surprise P79 with her buck again, But Bella is trying to visit.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

several of the does headed up into the field to hang out by our branch pile.  This is a favorite place for the kids to play, and a great place to take pictures of them.
red doe is one of pippi's doelings

















Hey, wait for me!!!


----------



## marlowmanor

Lovely pictures!  Looks like Pippi and Indie are the babysitters for the day! I hope I got those does names right!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Lovely pictures!  Looks like Pippi and Indie are the babysitters for the day! I hope I got those does names right!


Are you referring to the grey doe?  That is Tina. 

I think she is due Feb 25th, her are some action pictures of her. 



"H'mmmmmm that looks useful."







"Yes, That was very very useful."


----------



## marlowmanor

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pictures!  Looks like Pippi and Indie are the babysitters for the day! I hope I got those does names right!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the grey doe?  That is Tina.
> 
> I think she is due Feb 25th, her are some action pictures of her.
> 
> 
> 
> "H'mmmmmm that looks useful."
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_tina_that_looks_useful_feb_13.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes, That was very very useful."
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_tina_oh_that_feels_good_feb_13.jpg
Click to expand...

Yep that is who I thought was Pippi!  Is Tina Pippi's sister? I think I recall you saying you had Pippi and her sister. They look a lot alike!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pictures!  Looks like Pippi and Indie are the babysitters for the day! I hope I got those does names right!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the grey doe?  That is Tina.
> 
> I think she is due Feb 25th, her are some action pictures of her.
> 
> 
> 
> "H'mmmmmm that looks useful."
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_tina_that_looks_useful_feb_13.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes, That was very very useful."
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_tina_oh_that_feels_good_feb_13.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep that is who I thought was Pippi!  Is Tina Pippi's sister? I think I recall you saying you had Pippi and her sister. They look a lot alike!
Click to expand...

Yes, they are full sisters, pippi is golden colored, but otherwise exactly like Tina, they both of those very handsome beards.


----------



## marlowmanor

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the grey doe?  That is Tina.
> 
> I think she is due Feb 25th, her are some action pictures of her.
> 
> 
> 
> "H'mmmmmm that looks useful."
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_tina_that_looks_useful_feb_13.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes, That was very very useful."
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_tina_oh_that_feels_good_feb_13.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that is who I thought was Pippi!  Is Tina Pippi's sister? I think I recall you saying you had Pippi and her sister. They look a lot alike!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are full sisters, pippi is golden colored, but otherwise exactly like Tina, they both of those very handsome beards.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I just checked the website and figured it out. They are both nice does! Hopefully Tina has her babies soon.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Pippi and her paint doeling,


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Hot mamma and Annie (A possible due date of  March 1 on HOt mamma and Annie, but not positive. 








Glory, I have no due date, End of February, beginning of March. 







Macy on right and hot mamma on left. Macy's due date is This wednesday, I feel pretty sure about that, 






Macy should be due this week.


----------



## daisychick

Love all the new pics.  All the kids sure look great!


----------



## EggsForIHOP

I love all of the pics and the updates! Your kidding thread is one where I am getting my daily "fix" and I just wanted to let you know I LOVE it!


----------



## RPC

I would really like to visit your farm some time. I really enjoy all your posts and pictures. Keep them coming and best wishes with the rest of your does still to kid.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

You all would be disappointed to actually come and visit.  It isn't that I am changing the photos any, but I leave out some of the unorganized and messy areas of the barn and farm, and right now the house is a mess.  The workshop side of the barn is a pigsty. 


I do love taking photos, so I am glad you all are enjoying them. and I hope the photos gives some beginners some knowledge and confidence in what to look for with their goats. 

We put the stitches back into Lorily, and discussed Lutalysing her to induce labor, so we can time  it a little better. so I have a breeding date of Sept 25, so that would be a due date of  February 22nd. Assuming that she was for sure bred on that date. That is next wednesday, so We are discussing lutalysing her on This Thursday, So she will kid over the weekend, when we can for sure be available to cut out the stitches. 
there is a problem with the plan, She does not have that big of an udder, It isn't close to looking really filled out, She herself looks pretty big. big belly, She has an udder, but it isn't going through those final stages of filling in and tightening. 
It was a lot of time and work put into her, to panic and lutalyse her too soon. and loose the kids, because they are too young to survive. Vet felt 7 to 10 days early wouldn't be much of a problem.  I have no experience with that sort of thing, I was thinking 5 to 6 days early was probably  plenty early. 

dancer's one buckling still has a very very weak back leg, so they remain in the post kidding pen, while he strengthens, but both kids are eating well. It is hard to take pictures in those pens, Here is a little preview,  He is standing pretty normal in this picture, but the kid with the weak legs is the one closest to mom. Can't really tell in the photo.


----------



## neener92

I love your pics, keep 'em comin'! 

........and Indie's doeling...gee wiz, whys she gotta be so darn cute! ....sorry still obsessed with her. 
Tina is pretty nifty lookin'!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Love, Love, Love all of the new pics.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Cute fat preggie goats & babies


----------



## autumnprairie

I think was picture day or posting day, I posted pics too.
 Thanks I love the pics


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Great photos. Love the "wait for me" picture. I freakin adore flying goat ears.   


I hope the stitches hold.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Great photos. Love the "wait for me" picture. I freakin adore flying goat ears.
> 
> 
> I hope the stitches hold.


Just for you, A little closer look.


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great photos. Love the "wait for me" picture. I freakin adore flying goat ears.
> 
> 
> I hope the stitches hold.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you, A little closer look.
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_flying_goat.jpg
Click to expand...

CUTE!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

couldn't resist getting the camera out again, on such a nice day.  Plus I finally got some better pictures of Peaches. For some reason I can never get good pics of her. 

First the important pictures the babies out playing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  AND MORE FLYING EARS!  

The bigger doe, is classy Lady, the doeling with her ears flapping is one of Pippi's doelings. 






These logs and stumps are a favorite of the kids. 






Indie keeping an eye on the kids.






"Excuse me, but your tail is in my eye."


----------



## 20kidsonhill

This is a doeling from Tori. And Tori is in the background. 
















And this is Peaches, She is due sometime in the next 2 to 4 weeks. These pictures really do her justice, although she has  a pretty nice topline, which is why I kept her, but she is a little too pinched in the front end for my liking. She is 75% boer/ 25% nubian, so she isn't going to carry the muscling on her that Classy Lady does, but she has a lot of really nice frame to offer her offspring. 

She looks like she is saying, "Excuse me, but could I please eat."


----------



## daisychick

The picture with Indie peaking around the corner is great!!!  She is a natural babysitter.   The kids are so cute!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

daisychick said:
			
		

> The picture with Indie peaking around the corner is great!!!  She is a natural babysitter.   The kids are so cute!


When I am taking the pictures I don't always realize what I have until I sit down and look at them on the computer, I love that picture with Indie. Thank you for the compliment. 



Oh, I forgot a valentine picture I took of Sparky's kids Showing Their Love for each other.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!!!!!


----------



## vermillionoaks

They are all so cute.  Thanks for making me smile!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great photos. Love the "wait for me" picture. I freakin adore flying goat ears.
> 
> 
> I hope the stitches hold.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you, A little closer look.
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_flying_goat.jpg
Click to expand...

heheheee    Baby goats are great.  I was running back and forth across my yard today so that mine would chase me. I think the neighbors probably thought I was insane.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Went out to the barn to do evening chores.  









         :bun    





And.......................................................................














I have my first kids from Goldman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    



First I saw a dried off kid standing next to Macy, and afterbirth on the ground. I was very excited, but not surprised to see just one, but looked healthy and she was tending to it.  So I checked for danglies and there weren't any.  Yah,   It is a girl.  I stand back to admire and half way across the barn I see, scrunched in another pen is a little dried off, but still damp kid.    There is another one.  Pick it up, check for danglies,    it is a buckling.  Take him to mom, and I am positive  with Macy being so young, she will be confused and wont have anything to do with him.    She starts talking to  him and it is a big reunion.    


So I move them to a kidding pen, and convince them where the teats are, and mom is excited but concerned about the entire situation. Suddenly they are both munching away.   



I will have to say after all of that, I stand back to admire them, Traditionals, but a little bit of shading on their heads, kind of interesting, nice long flat ears, Then I realize they have brown spots on a couple of their feet. That is interesting. How come they have brown spots on their legs/feet, mom doesn't and dad, well GOLDMAN, is gold and traditional. Both parents as far as I know come from a line of traditionals. I have no idea.  

when it is all said and done, I think to myself, "They weren't born all sparkly, nor with a tattoo saying GOLDMAN, nor did they have a neon sign near them stating we are kids from Goldman, but they are kind of  nice, healthy, strong and alive. I didn't have to assist mom in any way. Infact, I didn't even now she was in labor. I had been out to check a couple hours earlier, could tell she was close, but no signs of active labor. 


I know I need pictures, I will try to get some this evening and get weights on them, They look to me to be a little under 7 lbs each.  Need to remember, mom is just turning 12 months old, infact she was born first week of February. Although she weighed over 100lbs when we bred her at 7 months old.


----------



## marlowmanor

Congratulations!   Waiting for pictures!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Congratulations!   Waiting for pictures!


Sorry for bad typing I am trying to fix it.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl




----------



## Roll farms

Congratulations!

That's how I felt when I got my first kids outta Bullitt....you'd think we'd sired 'em ourselves, lol.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> 
> That's how I felt when I got my first kids outta Bullitt....you'd think we'd sired 'em ourselves, lol.


They are a little smaller than I expected, but so glad she had no kidding problems.


----------



## EggsForIHOP

CONGRATULATIONS!  

I think I've read and re-read every page of this thread getting my kid "fix" and that's pretty cool to hear!  I LOVE all of your photos!  Keep the pics and updates coming!


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats!!!!!!!  
 for pictures


----------



## poorboys

nice pics, babies are so cute. looks like you've been busy.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Your kids are just gorgeous!!  I love meat goat babies!!


----------



## Missy

Congrats!!!


----------



## jodief100




----------



## 20kidsonhill

thanks everyone,  

Okay don't be mad at me.    I haven't gotten the much awaited pictures yet.  They were sleepy last night, when we went to close up the barn and check on everyone, Hopefully that meant they had a belly full and were taking their much needed  rest. 

Mom has a pitifully small udder, but babies seemed satisfied this morning and alert. Husband said, "Yours produced lots of milk, and they aren't very big."   This is true, I could easily nurse twin. And my sister did.  I had so much milk, I tried to find a place to donate milk, but our area didn't have anything like that.  


Okay, back to the kids
Weighed them and they are 7 1/4 and 7 1/2 lbs, a little bigger than I thought they would be. 


The one kid on Dancer still had a weak leg, but his other back leg is getting a lot stronger, and he is getting around a little easier. 


It looks like we will have a few days, maybe up to a week, before we have more kids.  I don't have due dates on all of them. 

Lorily is due next wednesday the 22nd, She is the prolpase doe
Gray nubian, Tina is due on the 25th
I also have a breeding date of Classy Lady being due on next wednesday the 22nd, she doesn't look that far along to me. 
Peaches, I have no idea
Annie,  I have an in heat date of October 2nd, so that would give her a due date around March 1st. 
Same with Hot mamma, In heat date of Oct. 2nd. 
and Glory, I have no idea, but looks to be about the same as HOt mamma in her progress.  

That makes 7 does left to kid. 

I also have a couple in another pen, that are due in April, but haven't started talking about them yet.

Daisy, a 5 year old fullblood, kept coming back in heat and was last bred 3 weeks ago, to Goldman. We are waiting for her to come back in heat. Hope she doesn't.  I haven't even posted her on my website, because I knew she wasn't settling and chances are she will be culled. 

If you actually, read through that and could follow it at all, .   

Don't blame you if you didn't.


----------



## autumnprairie

I read it all and hope she took this time, My next one is Annie and she is getting bigger and bigger and soon will need a skatboard to move


----------



## 20kidsonhill

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I read it all and hope she took this time, My next one is Annie and she is getting bigger and bigger and soon will need a skatboard to move


My Annie isn't looking that big, but big enough that she is probably carrying twins.  She had triplets for her first freshening, this past June as a 15 month old.  One was stillborn, and she raised twins.   I didn't think she looked that big then either. Ofcourse she waited to kid memorial weekend when we went away camping for 3 days and I had a 16 year old neighbor boy checking on the farm 3 times a day and doing basic chores.  He called,  us paniced to say the least.   But the hard part was already over, kids were born, and the twins were nursing and doing well.


----------



## vermillionoaks

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Mom has a pitifully small udder, but babies seemed satisfied this morning and alert. Husband said, "Yours produced lots of milk, and they aren't very big."   This is true, I could easily nurse twin. And my sister did.  I had so much milk, I tried to find a place to donate milk, but our area didn't have anything like that.


I always joke with my husband about what kind of dairy goat I would've made.  I would drown my poor kids. :/  Just made me laugh because it sounds a lot like me!

I hope the rest of your does kid without any problems!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

20kidsonhill, how soon do your First Freshener boer does bag up? My ND does bagged up 6 to 8 weeks before they kidded. I have one boer doe, Jenny. She has a little udder for at least 4 weeks now. Boy is she getting filled out. She was always so slim and those long thin legs. I believe she has some nubian in her somewhere. 

I'm asking because we "rented" a boar buck the first week in November, she shouldn't kid until the first of April. BUT she was in with my ND buck. She was way too tall for him, but you never really know, lol. 

I wish you lived closer, I would love to have a boar buck, especially that dark red color. Almost a mahogany, beautiful. 

Thanks, Melissa


----------



## 20kidsonhill

These pics are posted earlier in the thread,  but I will organize them here for you and include dates. 

from left to right, Glory, macy and Classy Lady. The far right doe is Dancer, she kidded two days ago and is 5 years old, full-blood. 

Glory appears to have another 2 weeks before she kids. 
Macy kidded last night.
And classy Lady is pregnant, and I believe due March 1st, but not positive. She didn't start showing as early as the other full-blood does did. 



this picture was taken on 1/20 and I believe you could see signs of udder growth on Macy for a good 2 or 3 weeks before this picture was taken and just for a few days on Glory.  









I would say 6 to 8 weeks you start noticing their teats getting longer and more filled out looking and a small bag starting to form. 



Below is macy and Glory, macy is the doe on the right, This is 2 days before she kidded. Notice the swollen puffy vulva and a little bit of shiny discharge.  Picture taken feb 12th.


----------



## RPC

Just so you know my doe that had the miscarriage last week and was 3 months bred kept coming into heat. So maybe your doe is bred just acting weird.  Just a thought I wanted to share.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

RPC said:
			
		

> Just so you know my doe that had the miscarriage last week and was 3 months bred kept coming into heat. So maybe your doe is bred just acting weird.  Just a thought I wanted to share.


thank you, I will , keep that in mind. But she was breed 5 1/2 months ago, the first time. I recorded 2 more heats every 21 days and breedings after that. Then the bucks were taken out. then a 2 or 3  months after that  the fields were moved around and she was sharing a fence line with the bucks again, is when we noticed that she was in heat again.  She would have been 4 months bred, and she was looking open. It  didn't surprise me.   

No sign of her being in heat today, and this is 21 days from when Goldman bred her. I might move her to another group of does and see if it changes anything.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

Thanks so much for your reply. You have some nice looking udders and teats on those does. Do you milk any of them? My husband wants me to try to milk Jenny. She's so big compared to our ND and those horns make me think my PVC milk stand won't stand a chance, lol. 
But could you image all the wonderful milk I would get and yummy cheese I could make. 


Melissa


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Melissa'sDreamFarm said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for your reply. You have some nice looking udders and teats on those does. Do you milk any of them? My husband wants me to try to milk Jenny. She's so big compared to our ND and those horns make me think my PVC milk stand won't stand a chance, lol.
> But could you image all the wonderful milk I would get and yummy cheese I could make.
> 
> 
> Melissa


They have some nice looking teats from the back. and they have lots of nice looking teats from the side,  I believe out of the 5 new does, Only one of them is 1x1 teated, 3 of them are 2x2 and The doe that just kidded, Macy, is a lovely 3 x2.  yes you read that right. We new it when we purchased her and got a big discount on her.  Our thought process being, we do a lot with show wethers, so if we end up with poor teated offspring then we will use them for 4H meat shows and they would be terminal.   I have no intentions of milking, other than collecting an emergency milk supply that I keep in the freezer for the next kidding season.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Dancer and her kids, 3 days old,  You can see from the pictures the one buck has huge legs and they need some time to strengthen. If he grows into those legs, he is going to be a big boy. 



Back right leg is still popping out at the knee. 







His brother, who doesn't have weak legs(on left), is constantly trying to spend time with him. 











Look at how big his front legs are. 





The brother with normal legs.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Golman badly needing a bath and a trim. That is not mud all over his front legs.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Macy and Goldman's   kids

The buckllng 1 day old, weighed 7 1/2 lbs at birth.






The doeling 7 1/4 lbs at birth. 








doeling stretching, buckling nursing.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Pepper's buck and doeling.  Buck is the paint, Doeling is traditional with a spot on leg.  They weighed 7 lbs and 8 lbs, plus there was a 7.5 lb triplet doeling that didn't survive. 

Buckling is incorrect teated, so we are for sure wethering him.  Doeling is 1x1 teated.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

this doeling is from Pippi, and is just turning 12 months old, and is due to kid April 16, She will be 15 months old when she kids and is 75% boer/25% nubian.

You can just start seeing a development of an udder, and you can for sure see her puffy vulva.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I really like snowball's triplets. two honey red paint bucklings and the traditional doeling with a spot on her back. They are growing nicely, Both her bucklings last year went to 4H shows and had great daily gains, and placed well in their classes. These bucklings are already showing a lot of potential.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

Just WOW!! They are so beautiful. I love that deep red paint boy. He's good lookin'.

My Jenny (who is 50/50 nubian/boer) is 1x1 teated. I might try milking her since IF she will cooperate. She loves to eat on the milk stand like everyone else, lol.


----------



## jodief100

I can tell that Macy's boy is going to be nice and solid.  The doe has such a lovely femanine face but she doesn't look nearly as wide.  
Congratulations, Goldman is a very nice lookign buck.  How is he with parasites?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I can tell that Macy's boy is going to be nice and solid.  The doe has such a lovely femanine face but she doesn't look nearly as wide.
> Congratulations, Goldman is a very nice lookign buck.  How is he with parasites?


I agree, the doe seems disturbingly thin boned for having so much genetics behind her. Goldman has almost his entire pedigree going back several generations ennobled. and Macy has 8 ennoblements  on her sire's side. Although out of the 4 full-blood does we purchased, Macy is my least favorite. 

If memory serves me, we have wormed him one time, since he has been her, and it was around a month after we brought him home. He has been here 5 months, because He bred Macy the day after he arrived. He doesn't believe in small talk.  

Where we got him from, they worm on a regular basis and have no pasture for their bucks and a small amount for their does. So I was concerned about parasite resistance and I still am. We cull if we have to worm an animal on a regular basis, and I certainly have too much money into him to just cull him.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Looking good. Fingers crossed. 1 more week. I hope she makes it!


----------



## autumnprairie

thanks for all the pics, they are cuties and good 4h prospects


----------



## ksalvagno

All the kids look great! Congratulations!


----------



## vermillionoaks

I love looking at pictures of your goats!  They are adorable.  Keep the pics coming!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Saw Lorily, the prolapse doe, off to herself, and then saw her dig a hole, lay down, stand up, look at her rear end, ect.... a couple of times. so I started trying to call for someone to come home and help.  Took me an hour to arrange for someone, and then she went back and joined the herd, started chewing her cud, ect.....       Lorily is so funny, Ha ha ha.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Saw Lorily, the prolapse doe, off to herself, and then saw her dig a hole, lay down, stand up, look at her rear end, ect.... a couple of times. so I started trying to call for someone to come home and help.  Took me an hour to arrange for someone, and then she went back and joined the herd, started chewing her cud, ect.....       Lorily is so funny, Ha ha ha.


One of those "if I didn't need you alive right now I'd totally kill you" scenarios.  Goats... gotta love em.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh you silly goats.  We had back ups all prepared last year for when the big moment arrived for Daisy.  Of course, she waited until hubby and my dad were at work and my mom left for her four day trip to Mexico.  Totally convinced she knew somehow.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Oh you silly goats.  We had back ups all prepared last year for when the big moment arrived for Daisy.  Of course, she waited until hubby and my dad were at work and my mom left for her four day trip to Mexico.  Totally convinced she knew somehow.


It is Friday, I am thinking, "wait until tonight to go into labor, the weekend, or how about during the 6 inches of snow we are suppose to get on Sunday. 

Please go into labor today, while I am trapped in the house, husband is on his way to his scheduled IV appointment at the hospital, that he can't miss and makes him feel like crud afterwards, Grandfather(family vet) at his part-time job, all the older kids in school.


----------



## autumnprairie

updates? did she kid?


----------



## Mamaboid




----------



## 20kidsonhill

Sorry, No she didn't kid. She is acting very normal, I checked her ligs and they are solid, we talked about inducing her, but she is eating and acting fine. We are worried about inducing her too soon if my due date is wrong.  So I guess we decided to just wait it out 

Thanks for asking. 

No new kids. 
No one looks close. 

According to my due dates Classy Lady should also be due Wednesday. 

all the kids are doing well. 

We have 6 inches of snow in the forcast for Sunday, Probably get a couple inches of slushy mess.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I will get a photo of her for you guys today. Her back end is a mess. and I have a ton of work to do, since I wont beable to get out and do some of our chores in the snow tomorrow. 

We need to go to lowes and get lumber for a project my husband is working on. He is making show boxes for the fair. 
When we get the lumber we are dropping it off at our friends house, who has a workshop and he also has a big pile of wood for us to use in our fireplace, so we are going to load a 16 foot trailer with split wood, Sounds like work to me.  
We want to start trimming all the goats feet, I want to get 5 or 6 done today and start doing copper boluses. 
couple loads of laundry, it is suppose to be in the 50's today. We line dry all our close. 
clean the concrete area where the kids ride bikes, it is gross. 
pick up the dog poop and the yard, This young dog we have, Bella tears up any piece of cardboard she can find. 

Better stop typing, already 9am. although I did morning barn chores, I am not getting going too fast this morning. felt good to sleep until 7:30.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

It's a day like that for me too. Slept in a little, started running the laundry. Cleaned up the kitchen.  I poop scooped the yard yesterday. Small yard, 3 big dogs. Ugh. Aside from running a load of junk to goodwill I think most of my chores will keep me house bound. In-laws coming for dinner so it's cleanin time!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

nothing new, We trimmed 9 of the does feet, and started copper bolusing. The does sure love those boluses.  

We learned that we aren't trimming soon enough, this wet weather is making a lot of work for us. We are going to try to get through the entire herd in the next two weeks, and start again 2 weeks after that. A couple of them were in pretty bad shape. 

We have snow, It is pretty. 

Maybe I can get some pictures of some of the kids playing out in the snow. Not sure how warm it is suppose to get in the morning, if the snow will last for the day or melt right away. We are only suppose to get an inch or two, They were calling for 5 inches. 


We checked the teats on the last couple sets of kids, and frustration has set in. Both of Macy's kids are incorrect teated and are being sold as terminal for 4H shows or for meat.  I think Our son might pick the male to show. Hope it goes better with the next ones that kid.

I can't really tell who is next, Although Peaches has really loose ligaments, but she doesn't have much of a bag yet, at least it isn't plumping up yet. She has a pretty big belly, for sure carrying two kids. 


Peaches, is out of Nibbles and is 75% boer/25% Nubian.


----------



## Roll farms

Hey there....Your inbox is full...


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Hey there....Your inbox is full...


fixing it. Thanks


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We got a little snow, but the kids are hanging in the barn more than anything. It didn't help with the photo shot, but here are a few pictures that I got. 


Just inside the barn door, taking advantage of the sunshine. 






Indie's doe not afraid to get outside. 






Nova's doe, my favorite so far.  She is 88% boer 12% nubian. I am really excited about adding this doe to our herd.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

This is lorily the doe that has prolapsed, I didn't get a picture of her backside, she is a mess. But the prolapse is staying in. She is due Wednesday. She seems to be doing pretty well. I am a little worried about getting the stitches out at the right time.


----------



## KinderKorner

I love Indie's doeling. 

Are you keeping her? And if not, why not?

I don't know much about Boers. But I do know she is pretty and looks thick.


----------



## neener92

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> I love Indie's doeling.
> 
> Are you keeping her? And if not, why not?
> 
> I don't know much about Boers. But I do know she is pretty and looks thick.



Beautiful babies...I see Indie's buckling!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> I love Indie's doeling.
> 
> Are you keeping her? And if not, why not?
> 
> I don't know much about Boers. But I do know she is pretty and looks thick.


Well, I tried to pawn her off on Neener92, but she has her eye on someone else. 

I am not keeping her. She is for sale. I have two does from the bloodline already and only so much room on the farm. although, I will have to say, I like her better than Annie, one of the does I have kept from Indie. She is incorrect teated and I am selling her as commercial. she is 2x2 with a lot of space, plus a small teat scur off of one of the main teats. The teat scur is the reason I am selling her as commercial. Although I have seen a lot worse teats on full-bloods goats being sold for a lot more money. The entire subject of teat structure in boer goats is a bad subject with me right now.


----------



## neener92

Well, I had the bright idea of getting the paint, and Dancer's buckling....but then I'm like wait a second....Twister is Dancer's boy and also the sire of Indie's doe....darn it! I've been looking through your "For Sale" thingy on your website and can't come up with a buckling to get that isn't related to a doeling. Could I just buy them all?! Ok, someone smack me!  They really weren't kiddin' when they said goats are like tater chips!


----------



## KinderKorner

That stinks on the teats. I understand your fustration.

I don't do commerical goats. But I don't think I would ever keep a goat that didn't have correct teats. I don't understand why people let it get so common in boers. I know they are just meat goats, but still. It's not that hard to keep correct teats and good goats if they hadn't let it spread so bad already. Sorry that your struggling with that. She is such a beauty.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> That stinks on the teats. I understand your fustration.
> 
> I don't do commerical goats. But I don't think I would ever keep a goat that didn't have correct teats. I don't understand why people let it get so common in boers. I know they are just meat goats, but still. It's not that hard to keep correct teats and good goats if they hadn't let it spread so bad already. Sorry that your struggling with that. She is such a beauty.


The issue, "What is correct teats."  for dairy people it is 1x1, but in the meat goat industry it is 2x2 and 1x1. I find the higher up you go on the ladder of genetics the more 2x2 you find. 



Here is my point,  check this doe out,  she is ennobled, her kids sell for 1,000's , yes that is 1,000 of dollars.  Look at her udder. 

http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/doe/boer_goats_Keepsake.html

The problem we are finding, is we go to buy a nice doe, and good luck finding one 1x1 teated, even if she is, it is a fluke, her mother isn't her father isn't, she will throw,  not only 2x2, but fish-teated and 3x2's ect... ect.....  every farm we went to same story.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> That stinks on the teats. I understand your fustration.
> 
> I don't do commerical goats. But I don't think I would ever keep a goat that didn't have correct teats. I don't understand why people let it get so common in boers. I know they are just meat goats, but still. It's not that hard to keep correct teats and good goats if they hadn't let it spread so bad already. Sorry that your struggling with that. She is such a beauty.


The issue, "What is correct teats."  for dairy people it is 1x1, but in the meat goat industry it is 2x2 and 1x1. I find the higher up you go on the ladder of genetics the more 2x2 you find. 



Here is my point,  check this doe out,  she is ennobled, her kids sell for 1,000's , yes that is 1,000 of dollars.  Look at her udder. 

http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/doe/boer_goats_Keepsake.html

The problem we are finding, is we go to buy a nice doe, and good luck finding one 1x1 teated, even if she is, it is a fluke, her mother isn't her father isn't, she will throw,  not only 2x2, but fish-teated and 3x2's ect... ect.....  every farm we went to same story.


----------



## poorboys

great pics of the kids, I see why you want to keep nova's girl! I have one in labor right now. congrats


----------



## KinderKorner

Thats my point. I believe goats were orignally two teated, and they still are mostly two teated. I just don't understand why they said 4 teats is okay for boer goats in the first place. 

That doe makes me cringe.  It looks disgusting and freaky. 

I'm so sorry your having trouble finding a 1 x 1 doe. I think boer goats breeders need to get together and just make a pact to try to work on udder improvement or something. 

I mean that doe is probably close to impossible to milk. Why would you want to introduce that into your herd. It probbaly started out with just a couple boers that had teat defects, but they were meat goats and they didn't think it mattered to cull them out, and now years later, It's just as common or more common to have 3 teats or more than it is to have 2. 

This is not a rant at you by the way.  I never understood anyone breeding what I see as "defects" into their herds and being okay with it.

I think it's great that you care about teats and udders in your boer goats!  Thank you for working on improvement and deciding not to keep the babies with excess teats.


----------



## RPC

From all my readings about boer goats and 2x2 teats says it was bred into them back many years ago. They bred them to have multiple kids and so they wanted them to have multiple teats. I have no problem with 2x2 as long as they are evenly spaced. The doe you showed has her teats too close together to do any good. I have does that have 4 functional evenly wide spaced teats and it helps them feed multiple kids. I do prefer 1x1  but I am not opposed to 2x2 as long a they are correct. The problem is people are finding loop holes and breeding goats with 1x2, 2x3, teats that are too close, fish teats and all other messed up problems but they don't care as long as that kid has winning kids. I know this is a meat breed and you eat the meat not the teats but we really do need to be more careful as breeders. 20 I am glad you are paying attention to your kids. We have 2 doe kids who will be sold after the fair due to poor teats. I think they could both do amazing things with our program but with those teats they have to go and it really stinks selling my best does to the market because people have bred them poorly for so many years.


----------



## daisychick

neener92 said:
			
		

> Well, I had the bright idea of getting the paint, and Dancer's buckling....but then I'm like wait a second....Twister is Dancer's boy and also the sire of Indie's doe....darn it! I've been looking through your "For Sale" thingy on your website and can't come up with a buckling to get that isn't related to a doeling. Could I just buy them all?! Ok, someone smack me!  They really weren't kiddin' when they said goats are like tater chips!


I like Indie's doeling and P79's buckling.  Are they related to each other?  Just trying to be an enabler.


----------



## neener92

daisychick said:
			
		

> neener92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I had the bright idea of getting the paint, and Dancer's buckling....but then I'm like wait a second....Twister is Dancer's boy and also the sire of Indie's doe....darn it! I've been looking through your "For Sale" thingy on your website and can't come up with a buckling to get that isn't related to a doeling. Could I just buy them all?! Ok, someone smack me!  They really weren't kiddin' when they said goats are like tater chips!
> 
> 
> 
> I like Indie's doeling and P79's buckling.  Are they related to each other?  Just trying to be an enabler.
Click to expand...

Ya know, I was thinkin' of that combo as well, and selling that 2x3 teated thing I got... 20 might kick my butt if I don't pick something trad though.  Could someone make up my mind for me? I think I might make a thread about it, and stop ruining your kidding thread.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

neener92 said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neener92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I had the bright idea of getting the paint, and Dancer's buckling....but then I'm like wait a second....Twister is Dancer's boy and also the sire of Indie's doe....darn it! I've been looking through your "For Sale" thingy on your website and can't come up with a buckling to get that isn't related to a doeling. Could I just buy them all?! Ok, someone smack me!  They really weren't kiddin' when they said goats are like tater chips!
> 
> 
> 
> I like Indie's doeling and P79's buckling.  Are they related to each other?  Just trying to be an enabler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, I was thinkin' of that combo as well, and selling that 2x3 teated thing I got... 20 might kick my butt if I don't pick something trad though.  Could someone make up my mind for me? I think I might make a thread about it, and stop ruining your kidding thread.
Click to expand...

funny.  The buckling on P79 is very nice, but he is 12% nubian, I wouldn't choose that as a main herd sire. He is 2x2 teated and out of Karamba. 

If I were to choose one of my percentages I would choose The buckling on Snowball, out of karamba, 1x1 teated and so is mom. NO Nubian in him. Snowball is atleast 88 % boer, although she is probably higher, so the buckling is atleast 93 % boer, We have had  his grandmother and greatmother on our farm.  They have all been really good does. what I don't like about that blood-line is smoothness over the shoulders, compared to some of our new full-bloods. 

I would hold out and wait and see what we have from Hot mamma and Glory.  All though I will have to be honest and give you the heads up, that if the bucks are perfect and we are really happy with them, with good growth rates the might be a little pricey, at least at first, I may start them higher and see if I have anyone interested. 

I will have to say that doe on Indie is really looking nice, I have been very impressed with all of twisters kids, He is throwing a really nice top line, and I can tell the kids are carrying some nice muscling down into their legs.


----------



## neener92

You have a point on the 12%...well...maybe Indie's buckling and maybe a Pippi or Tori doeling? Oh, who knows...at least I'm looking for nice udders finally!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

neener92 said:
			
		

> You have a point on the 12%...well...maybe Indie's buckling and maybe a Pippi or Tori doeling? Oh, who knows...at least I'm looking for nice udders finally!


----------



## MommaBugg

Hows Lorily? I wish I lived closer Id take her as a pet provided she survived kidding


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

MommaBugg said:
			
		

> Hows Lorily? I wish I lived closer Id take her as a pet provided she survived kidding


x2 Will you be getting rid of her after this kidding season?


----------



## hcppam

Sounds like Lorily, has to homes LOL.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Lorily was making us nervous last night, and her bag is filling, so we cut the stitches out of her last night.  Her prolapse hasn't come back out, we talked about lutalysing her last night, but didn't. She is eating, pooping and peeing, and cranky as normal. My biggest concern was, not catching her in labor, she always stands like she is constipated, and I was worried it would be hard to tell the difference between that and labor. As long as the stitches are out, and the prolapse doesn't come out, She should be able to kid just fine.  

I am hoping for two bucks from her, I really don't want to make the decision to market the does, they really all should be terminal,  She is bred to twister, I know they are going to be nice kids, all his kids have had nice straight top-lines and nice and wide. 

Your offers to take her in are very kind, I will have to warn you, She is a B**********,  She has no problem going clear across the barn to give another goat a good   head butt. In fact as cranky does go, she is up there. 




No new babies, everyone is looking pretty good.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Crossing my fingers for a smooth kidding with Lorily.    I will think Blue.


----------



## daisychick

Wishing Lorily a safe delivery and twin boys.     I hope she goes into labor soon!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I hate to have to put the stitches back in, I think I would just go ahead and lutalyse her, if it looks like the prolapse is going to be a problem, Once she starts to dilate, the prolapse will go away. The prolapse was not out this morning, but I didn't see her laying down. 

According to my due dates, Classy Lady is also due, but she doesn't look close to me, and I am wondering if she came back into heat 21 days later, Or if she is just carrying a single? Time will tell.   Hard to believe Goldman didn't catch her, I have it recorded that he was actually seen mounted. 

Daisy has not come back into heat!!!! I am pretty excited about that. I bred her to goldman 26 days ago, no signs of heat.


----------



## neener92

I hope Lorily has a smooth kidding for you...and boys!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Classy Lady FEb 15th.


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Classy Lady FEb 15th.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_classy_lady_feb_15.jpg


Her udder is adorable (is that weird? Oh well.)! I love that spot in front of her leg, Gabby has one like that, same side too.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Peaches kidded a buck and a doe from Goldman. 

PIctures to come, still working on evening chores and getting the new kids settled into their pen and nursing.


----------



## Missy




----------



## 20kidsonhill

They are perfect, 1x1 teated, traditionals,  they have 12% nubian in them, so they could be a little thicker boned, but they have nice length. 

buck weighed 9 3/4 and doe 8 1/2 lbs and nice strong legs.


Nibbles was last pictured on Post # 487.


----------



## MommaBugg

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> They are perfect, 1x1 teated, traditionals,  they have 12% nubian in them, so they could be a little thicker boned, but they have nice length.
> 
> buck weighed 9 3/4 and doe 8 1/2 lbs and nice strong legs.
> 
> 
> Nibbles was last pictured on Post # 487.


YAY! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## jodief100




----------



## Roll farms

Congrats~


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Don't tell anyone, but it is really nice outside and I am working on a bunch of new pictures.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

first off, I took a quick picture of Lorily, from the back. She is messy to say the least.  I am really expecting kids today, she keeps moving from tree to tree and redigging a hole.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

classy Lady, is due today, according to my records.  I don't see it happening. 











and the line up from left to right is Classy Lady, Glory and Hot Mamma.

I have no due date on Glory and I  have an in heat date of October 2nd on Hot mamma, so that would put her due around March 1st.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Great day for stump jumping. 






Pippi's doelings






A quick look at Peaches new kids, the doeling is out of the barrel. 







P79 buckling, I really like this buck a lot. 







Indies buckling


----------



## PotterWatch

Boer babies are so sturdy-looking!  Very cute!


----------



## neener92

Poor Lorily's behind, she looks like she's gonna splode!

Pregger girls are looking cute with their bellies and udders.

And, those babiesss! Oh, dear! Peaches kids are stinkin' cute. Indie's buckling has one heck of a nice roman nose, and gee wiz his neck looks like a tree trunk!  I still love Pippi's traditional doelings grey looking ears!

Can I have 'em all? Pretty please with sugar on top!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

You have such a great looking heard. Thank you so much for all the pictures. You have made my day. The babies are so cute, and gorgeous. The buck looks amazing. Please keep the pictures coming. Congrats on all the babes. So jealous of your heard.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> You have such a great looking heard. Thank you so much for all the pictures. You have made my day. The babies are so cute, and gorgeous. The buck looks amazing. Please keep the pictures coming. Congrats on all the babes. So jealous of your heard.


If it makes you feel any better it is a lot of work, And we can't quit our day jobs, because we need to support our goat addiction.


----------



## ksalvagno

Everyone looks great and the kids are adorable!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Thanks for all of the pics.  Love the playing kids!  Adorable!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I just don't feel like I have satisfied all of you with GAS, here are a few more. 


Dancer finally gets to go outside,  








Didn't take her long to get those kids out in the sunshine. One of Dancer's bucklings






Everyone outside enjoying the wonderful day. 






why burn or get rid of your stumps, when you have goats.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

"Follow me boys and girls."






Sparky's kids and Sparky





After all that playing, it is time for rest.


----------



## daisychick

Those are all beautiful pictures.   I love them all.


----------



## that's*satyrical

They are so pretty! Isn't it hard to let them go for meat/or use them for meat?


----------



## redtailgal

You really should consider posting these in the pic of the week........esp the it is time for rest one.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> They are so pretty! Isn't it hard to let them go for meat/or use them for meat?


I will just say, they are very cute when they are little,  but keeping it in perspective they are meat goats and that is what we are raising them for.  

Not much more to say about it than that, although I do know where you are coming from and what you mean.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Yay pictures!  

 Fingers still crossed for Lorily.


----------



## Queen Mum

Boer babies are SO DARNED CUTE!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Lorily is in labor, but appears to be having problems.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

C'mon Lorily!  She is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MommaBugg

Cmon Lorily! Best wishes your way sweet girl.


----------



## Mamaboid




----------



## RPC

I hope things are working out for you and Lorily. Good luck!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We have live babies, a buck and a doe.  

Back to the barn I go. 


Yes, i know that rhymes.


----------



## Mamaboid




----------



## marlowmanor

Congrats!   Hope Lorily is doing ok too.  Waiting on pictures.


----------



## that's*satyrical

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so pretty! Isn't it hard to let them go for meat/or use them for meat?
> 
> 
> 
> I will just say, they are very cute when they are little,  but keeping it in perspective they are meat goats and that is what we are raising them for.
> 
> Not much more to say about it than that, although I do know where you are coming from and what you mean.
Click to expand...

It wasn't meant as a criticism at all just an observation that I would think it would be tough. We have bunnies that are supposed to eventually be used for meat so I will see what you mean soon enough.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Congrats on more new babies!!


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## wannacow




----------



## RPC

I am glad all went well.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so pretty! Isn't it hard to let them go for meat/or use them for meat?
> 
> 
> 
> I will just say, they are very cute when they are little,  but keeping it in perspective they are meat goats and that is what we are raising them for.
> 
> Not much more to say about it than that, although I do know where you are coming from and what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't meant as a criticism at all just an observation that I would think it would be tough. We have bunnies that are supposed to eventually be used for meat so I will see what you mean soon enough.
Click to expand...

I didn't take it as a criticism, but I wasn't sure how sensitive you were to the issue, so I was trying to be careful with what I said,  I honestly have no trouble eating one for dinner, But I do agree they are awfully cute, and when you start capturing them in all those photos, it is a little sad to think about it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I will take photos when I go to do a barn check in an hour, The doeling is nursing, and the buck is recovering, He was presented legs back, and we had a heck of a time, getting him out. 

The doeling is a dark paint, almost black, That would figure. We did check her teats, she is 1x1 with a small teat scur at the base of one teat. Not sure how I feel about that. 

It is acceptable under ABGA standards.  http://www.abga.org/teat-structure.php  ( photo number 4)  Not even under the questionable. 



A paint doe out of twister, that is kind of exciting. I can tell they are going to be very thick boned.   THey are 88 % Boer  12 % nubian. 


I really want to keep one or two 88 % boer does/ 12% nubians this year to work on my next generation of Boer/nubians, The next ones would 93% Boer/ 7% Nubian. That is really what we were shooting for as far as show wethers go. 

Doe was 7 3/4 lbs and buck is 9 lbs.


----------



## marlowmanor

That doe sounds gorgeous. I am guessing you are only considering not keeping her because of Lorily's prolapse issues? Are you afraid that could be passed down to her daughters? I don't know enough genetics to know if that would be an issue that is passed on or not.
What does the buckling look like?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> That doe sounds gorgeous. I am guessing you are only considering not keeping her because of Lorily's prolapse issues? Are you afraid that could be passed down to her daughters? I don't know enough genetics to know if that would be an issue that is passed on or not.
> What does the buckling look like?


yes, I am worried about it being genetic, I don't want to sell a doe to someone and not have the doe  hold up. Even though Lorily is 7, we have never sold a doe off of her, she had one doe that we kept, that is the Galloway doe, and she is also being culled this year due to a problem with her birth canal and kidding problems.  And we had one other doe from her, but she ended up being fish-teated and we marketed her. at around 4 months of age.  
So I am not feeling confident about selling this doe as breeding stock.  But She is from a different buck, so there is no reason to assume that she will have similar issues with her offspring.  

The buck is traditional, very dark head, nice looking. He is commercial, so he will be wethered.


----------



## autumnprairie

keep her and see what you get or is she getting culled too? I wouldn't blame doing the buck stops here so to speak


----------



## 20kidsonhill

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> keep her and see what you get or is she getting culled too? I wouldn't blame doing the buck stops here so to speak


I am only keeping 4 replacements this year. I wasn't planning on keeping one from Lorily. I was going to keep one of the doelings from Tori, Lorily's mom, and start over with the blood-line.  Tori had twin doelings. 

so far on my possible keepers list.......Okay, now don't laugh at me. I have a lot of big decisions to make. 

#1 Nova's doeling
#2 one of Tori's doelings, probably the lighter colored one, the darker colored one, has a pretty bad slope on her rump. 

Okay, this is were it gets trickier.

#3 I really like the little doeling on Snowball, Valentine, with the heart shape on her back. 
#4 doeling on Sparky is kind of nice. 
#5, actually talked about keeping the paint doe on Indie
#6 Peaches just had a very feminine doeling out of goldman.

I was really really wanting a doe from Dancer, kind of bummed about that. Life goes on. 

and with 3 of the does left to kid that are new blood-lines, HOt mamma, Glory and Classy lady, I would really like a chance to keep a doe from at least one or two of those girls. 

so many decisions to make. 

plus I have customers, waiting to hear from me, so they can pick.  


My son gets first pick of the bucks. for his show wether. we told him he could pick anyone he wants. Although I have a friend that I am letting sneak in ahead of him to pick a breeding sire.


----------



## autumnprairie

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep her and see what you get or is she getting culled too? I wouldn't blame doing the buck stops here so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> I am only keeping 4 replacements this year. I wasn't planning on keeping one from Lorily. I was going to keep one of the doelings from Tori, Lorily's mom, and start over with the blood-line.  Tori had twin doelings.
> 
> so far on my possible keepers list.......Okay, now don't laugh at me. I have a lot of big decisions to make.
> 
> #1 Nova's doeling
> #2 one of Tori's doelings, probably the lighter colored one, the darker colored one, has a pretty bad slope on her rump.
> 
> Okay, this is were it gets trickier.
> 
> #3 I really like the little doeling on Snowball, Valentine, with the heart shape on her back.
> #4 doeling on Sparky is kind of nice.
> #5, actually talked about keeping the paint doe on Indie
> #6 Peaches just had a very feminine doeling out of goldman.
> 
> I was really really wanting a doe from Dancer, kind of bummed about that. Life goes on.
> 
> and with 3 of the does left to kid that are new blood-lines, HOt mamma, Glory and Classy lady, I would really like a chance to keep a doe from at least one or two of those girls.
> 
> so many decisions to make.
> 
> plus I have customers, waiting to hear from me, so they can pick.
> 
> 
> My son gets first pick of the bucks. for his show wether. we told him he could pick anyone he wants. Although I have a friend that I am letting sneak in ahead of him to pick a breeding sire.
Click to expand...

so you are keeping 6 maybe more? 
I have a doe and a buck so far the buck 75% nubian/ alpine the doe is 50% alpine/nubian I haven't decided who stays and who goes


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Lorily's paint doe and traditional buck, 1 hour old, well maybe 2 hours. You know how time flies by when you are having fun. 

I have no idea what color that paint doe is, but I would say dark brown with black spots.  That is my story anyway.


----------



## autumnprairie

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Lorily's paint doe and traditional buck, 1 hour old, well maybe 2 hours. You know how time flies by when you are having fun.
> 
> I have no idea what color that paint doe is, but I would say dark brown with black spots.  That is my story anyway.
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_lorily_buck_and_doe.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_lorily_kids.jpg


they are adorable.. I love babies


----------



## jodief100

Very nice!  You have so many nice kids it is going to be difficult to pick a few.  I had so many buck kids this year I can't fill my doe orders so I can only keep two.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Agreed!!! I would want to keep them all.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Well, 5 does left to kid, in the next few days.  Who will be next? 


Technically, Classy Lady was due yesterday. 

I have no breeding date on Glory, but she had a little goo on her vulva last night, and she is looking pretty close. I am really really excited to see her kids. 

Big grey nubian cross, Tina is due on the 25th

And Hot mamma and Annie are due near Oct 1st. 


All doelings at this point would be fine. would give me more selling options. I can always use a doe as a show wether.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> We have live babies, a buck and a doe.
> 
> Back to the barn I go.
> 
> 
> Yes, i know that rhymes.


   Happy Baby Day!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

2 day old pictures of Peach's kids from Goldman.  I look at them and think that they aren't the giant tanks that I had imagined they could be, even keeping in mind that they are 12% nubian, but then I can see a lot of potential in them. and they look so smooth, they already have an elegance to them that reminds me of Goldman.  

They have his flipped up ears on the bottom, At least the doeling does,  the buck just has crinkles at the bottom. I have learned over the years, that it is very genetic. 

Her doe is on the right in both pictures and the buck on the left.


----------



## marlowmanor

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> 2 day old pictures of Peach's kids from Goldman.  I look at them and think that they aren't the giant tanks that I had imagined they could be, even keeping in mind that they are 12% nubian, but then I can see a lot of potential in them. and they look so smooth, they already have an elegance to them that reminds me of Goldman.
> 
> They have his flipped up ears on the bottom, At least the doeling does,  the buck just has crinkles at the bottom. I have learned over the years, that it is very genetic.
> 
> Her doe is on the right in both pictures and the buck on the left.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_peaches_kids_2_days_old1.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_peaches_kids_2_days_old2.jpg


There is something about that buck that catches my eye!  He seems to have a very solid stance. His markings are better than the girl. I don't like the traditionals as much but he may be the exception!


----------



## vermillionoaks

Lorily had a beautiful doe!    Congrats on the babies!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

NO new babies. 

Well, it is cold out, and very very windy. Not a fun day to be a farmer.  ON today's list of chores, is treating the entire herd with ivermectin injectable for mites including the kids, vaccinate all the kids that are more than a week old, tagging the last 4 litters that have been born, weighing a few of the kids to get weight gain and trimming a few more hooves. When we are trimming hooves we are also giving our first round of copper boluses for the year.  We have 9 of the adults done so far.  


Then we need to go shopping for wrestling clothes for our son. 

And I need to clean house. 

My daughter finds out this morning if she made the varsity soccer team. They are having their last tri-outs this morning from 8 to 10. It is possible she wont make the team. Not looking forward to that. She has played JV the last two years, but this year she has to quality for the VArsity or she can't play. 

Hope you all are having a good day.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Glory kidded,  twin doelings.     They are our first kids out of Proove it!

Glory is the doe walking in this picture.  We are very excited. She is a wonderful doe.


----------



## marlowmanor

Congrats! Guess you have more doelings to add to your possible keep list!  We need pictures too!


----------



## RPC

Wow congrats. She looks like a very nice doe. I hope her kids are good too.


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats


----------



## dhansen

This is very random, but good luck to your daughter and enjoy watching your son wrestle.  Two of my favorite things to do as a mom!


----------



## redtailgal

oof.  Good luck to your daughter.  We went thru that with Baseball.  (It took me YEARS to convince my boys that the Earth did not revolve around a baseball, lol)  Waiting for these results is just HARD for teens.

I took my youngest to a wrestling match once.......he told me that was definately not something he was interested in doing.  I asked him why and he said that those wrestling outfits just show "too much junk"    (in his defense, he does have a big ole butt. got it from his momma)

Congrats on the doelings! Wish you lived closer, I'd convince you to sell me a few, lol.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Well, she didn't make the team, so it has not been fun to be with her this weekend, we have a Cracker Barrell down the road and a couple grocery stores and she can drive, so she is talking about applying for part time jobs. 

Son loves loves loves wrestling.  We went clothing shopping for him and got him tight shorts and a tight tank top and another pair of little looser, but still tight shorts to put on over that. He looks handsome. 

Funny you mention "The Junk," We joked about that when he was trying on clothes, the importance of him having none of his junk hanging out too much. Son blushed a little.  

Baseball season will be starting as soon as wrestling finishes up, He is growing so fast, we can't keep him in clothes. He needs a bigger glove and all new pants and baseball shoes and probably a cup, too.  Good thing my husband an I weren't worried about having tons of money when we get older.  

He is 10, almost 11,  he weighs 125 lbs, is 5 foot 1" and wears a men's 8 shoe.  This all started when he was going from 3rd to 4th grade, he was a runt of a thing in 2nd and 3rd grade.


----------



## EggsForIHOP

Why are you so far away with such beautiful goats?  WHY?????


Every time I see "so and so kidded"  I just want to hop in the car and go scoop them up! but you are far away  and the critters here would mutiny if they missed a meal while I was gone!

It's so hard around here to find good looking, well cared for boer goats and I REALLY want to grow my herd of them...

Why don't you move to TEXAS?  We have a place for sale down the road a piece...people are nice here...I'd be your neighbor 

Seriously...I see WAY too many local raggedy hungry and diseased "meat goats"...your kidding thread gives me hope of one day having a small herd of my own to match yours in health and beauty!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> Why are you so far away with such beautiful goats?  WHY?????
> 
> 
> Every time I see "so and so kidded"  I just want to hop in the car and go scoop them up! but you are far away  and the critters here would mutiny if they missed a meal while I was gone!
> 
> It's so hard around here to find good looking, well cared for boer goats and I REALLY want to grow my herd of them...
> 
> Why don't you move to TEXAS?  We have a place for sale down the road a piece...people are nice here...I'd be your neighbor
> 
> Seriously...I see WAY too many local raggedy hungry and diseased "meat goats"...your kidding thread gives me hope of one day having a small herd of my own to match yours in health and beauty!


Thank you, that was such a nice compliment.  Texas is a pretty far drive. So far we have traveled from VA to Indiana to get goats. The farm we purchased the goats from in Indiana has a farm in Texas. 

I am sure being your neighbor would be really nice. Thank you for inviting me.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Virginia is beautiful. Perhaps you should get a goatie sitter & take a road trip


----------



## marlowmanor

Have you posted pictures of Glory's kids yet? I don't recall seeing any.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Have you posted pictures of Glory's kids yet? I don't recall seeing any.


now I am getting in trouble.  

I took some this morning, 

will work on them here soon. 

Sorry, for the wait.


----------



## marlowmanor

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you posted pictures of Glory's kids yet? I don't recall seeing any.
> 
> 
> 
> now I am getting in trouble.
> 
> I took some this morning,
> 
> will work on them here soon.
> 
> Sorry, for the wait.
Click to expand...

It's ok I was just making sure I didn't miss the post somewhere.


----------



## autumnprairie

yay for more pics!!!


----------



## neener92

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> yay for more pics!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I took lots. 


In the barn by the creep feed area, we set up and got going this weekend, There are a couple inside it and a few outside of it. As the kids grow we will convert some of the kidding pens into the creep feed area, making it bigger. The inside of it is to the right. 







more by the creep feeder, this is a popular sun bathing location, early in the morning for the kids. 






Annie close to kidding, Due around October 1st, I think. 






Peaches is nursing her buck and doeling. They are 88% boer and out of Goldman. Really looking forward to watching these kids grow.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Outside by the  mineral feeder. they sure move around a lot, This is a good look at both the honey colored paint bucks from Snowball, One of them is being fostered by another doe. I am really impressed with all of snowballs kids. 






This is Snowball's doeling, we named her Valentine, because the spot on her back is somewhat heart shaped and she was born right before Valentine's Day. I will have to say, I am seriously thinking of keep her, I would love a doeling from Snowball. 






this is Indie's doeling. YUp, WOW, pretty much discribes her. 





Some more kids out playing.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Lorily's buck and paint doe. this is the prolapse doe. She is a grouchy doe, but a fantastic mom. 













This is Nova's buckling coming to say, "Hello."  I really like him a lot, but we did discover he is parrot mouthed, That is rare for us. but with 4 new bucks. We will probably have a few new things to watch out for. 






Nova and her buckling






Dancer's bucklings.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

And of course, Glory's new doelings. 

They are so cute. But clearly have some growing to do.


----------



## redtailgal

sigh. long floppy little frosty ears.


----------



## marlowmanor

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> And of course, Glory's new doelings.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_feb_2716.jpg


I like this one! 
I do like Lorily's paint doe and Indie's paint doe too.


----------



## PotterWatch

Such beautiful kids!  Nice way to start my morning


----------



## that's*satyrical

Cuties!!


----------



## Roll farms

Nice lookin' kid crop!


----------



## autumnprairie

you have so many babies they are beautiful


----------



## RPC

I like Glory's light headed doe the best as of now but that can all change as they grow. You have alot of nice kids this year congrats to you.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

RPC said:
			
		

> I like Glory's light headed doe the best as of now but that can all change as they grow. You have alot of nice kids this year congrats to you.


The light headed doe has moved up to my #1 spot on my keepers list.


----------



## marlowmanor

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> RPC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Glory's light headed doe the best as of now but that can all change as they grow. You have alot of nice kids this year congrats to you.
> 
> 
> 
> The light headed doe has moved up to my #1 spot on my keepers list.
Click to expand...

LOL! Nova's doeling has some serious competition!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

My mighty farm dog, Bella, all 23 lbs of her. Any one care to take a guess as to what breed she is? She is full grown, almost 2 years old. 








And a couple pictures of soft, pink tongues. 












"Needing to take a little rest."


----------



## 20kidsonhill

"Snack Time"


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> My mighty farm dog, Bella, all 23 lbs of her. Any one care to take a guess as to what breed she is? She is full grown, almost 2 years old.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_feb_27b1.jpg


Perhaps a mountain fiest/lab?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

neener92 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mighty farm dog, Bella, all 23 lbs of her. Any one care to take a guess as to what breed she is? She is full grown, almost 2 years old.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_feb_27b1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps a mountain fiest/lab?
Click to expand...

that was a fantastic guess, we think she is a mountain fiest. Did you really just guess that, or had you read it on my information before?

Are you familiar with Mountain Fiests?


----------



## neener92

It was a guess...hehe 

Yep, we have two, well one purebred and then one that is supposed to be purebred but I think she has chihuahua in her too. But, I am pretty good with my dog breeds.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

neener92 said:
			
		

> It was a guess...hehe
> 
> Yep, we have two, well one purebred and then one that is supposed to be purebred but I think she has chihuahua in her too. But, I am pretty good with my dog breeds.


we think she could be purebred, we found her on the side of the road when she was 4 or 5 weeks old. What do you think? We researched it on-line and her color is rare for the breed, but we did find one pictured that looked just like her. she had the floppy ears as a puppy and when she got close to 1, they started standing up. Her personality is a match to the breed. 

Here is a little different picture of her.


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> neener92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a guess...hehe
> 
> Yep, we have two, well one purebred and then one that is supposed to be purebred but I think she has chihuahua in her too. But, I am pretty good with my dog breeds.
> 
> 
> 
> we think she could be purebred, we found her on the side of the road when she was 4 or 5 weeks old. What do you think? We researched it on-line and her color is rare for the breed, but we did find one pictured that looked just like her. she had the floppy ears as a puppy and when she got close to 1, they started standing up. Her personality is a match to the breed.
> 
> Here is a little different picture of her.
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_fuzzball_and_bella.jpg
Click to expand...

Ya know, she could be. That last pic makes her look more purebred than the first. I trained a puppy for someone one time, purebred Feist, she was colored very similar to yours, ears to match. Is her coat long-ish in some places like her armpits, or on her back legs?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

neener92 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neener92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a guess...hehe
> 
> Yep, we have two, well one purebred and then one that is supposed to be purebred but I think she has chihuahua in her too. But, I am pretty good with my dog breeds.
> 
> 
> 
> we think she could be purebred, we found her on the side of the road when she was 4 or 5 weeks old. What do you think? We researched it on-line and her color is rare for the breed, but we did find one pictured that looked just like her. she had the floppy ears as a puppy and when she got close to 1, they started standing up. Her personality is a match to the breed.
> 
> Here is a little different picture of her.
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_fuzzball_and_bella.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, she could be. That last pic makes her look more purebred than the first. I trained a puppy for someone one time, purebred Feist, she was colored very similar to yours, ears to match. Is her coat long-ish in some places like her armpits, or on her back legs?
Click to expand...

She has a little feathering on her back legs, just checked for you, hadn't ever noticed it before, otherwise she has very short hair. 

she has the funniest tongue, it is so soft and light pink. and she can't keep the thing in her mouth, She is the  lickingest dog I have ever been around. She tries hard to not lick and it just drives her crazy.


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> neener92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we think she could be purebred, we found her on the side of the road when she was 4 or 5 weeks old. What do you think? We researched it on-line and her color is rare for the breed, but we did find one pictured that looked just like her. she had the floppy ears as a puppy and when she got close to 1, they started standing up. Her personality is a match to the breed.
> 
> Here is a little different picture of her.
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_fuzzball_and_bella.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, she could be. That last pic makes her look more purebred than the first. I trained a puppy for someone one time, purebred Feist, she was colored very similar to yours, ears to match. Is her coat long-ish in some places like her armpits, or on her back legs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has a little feathering on her back legs, just checked for you, hadn't ever noticed it before, otherwise she has very short hair.
> 
> she has the funniest tongue, it is so soft and light pink. and she can't keep the thing in her mouth, She is the  lickingest dog I have ever been around. She tries hard to not lick and it just drives her crazy.
Click to expand...

Hm, could be lab coming through, or just some winter hair. Feists are extremely smart and loyal dogs!

Haha, that's cute, she is so pretty!


----------



## ksj0225

Can we get a side picture of Nova's bucklings mouth?  I would like to see the parrot mouth?  Yeah, yeah... we are annoying, but curious little learning creatures LOL!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> Can we get a side picture of Nova's bucklings mouth?  I would like to see the parrot mouth?  Yeah, yeah... we are annoying, but curious little learning creatures LOL!!!


sooo sooo annoying.        lol, just kidding.  we are going to take a walk here in a few minutes. I will try, but not sure how well you can tell, or if he will cooperate.  but on that picture(pg, 60, post 590, 3rd picture) of him from the front, you can tell he has a little different look to his face. The bottom jaw is shorter than the top jaw.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

okay first one is  a side view, you can see his lower lip doesn't come out as far as his upper lip. when you open his lips up and look at his lower teeth, they don't meet up with his upper gums. 






Here is just a closer front view. You can see his face has  a cute look, but something just seems different about it. 





Here is a close up of a couple goats with correct mouths. lips meet each other. 






and just in case you are feeling you need to see the entire bodies of those two cute doeling sisters.


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> okay first one is  a side view, you can see his lower lip doesn't come out as far as his upper lip. when you open his lips up and look at his lower teeth, they don't meet up with his upper gums.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_nova_buckling_closeup_mouth.jpg
> 
> Here is just a closer front view. You can see his face has  a cute look, but something just seems different about it.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_nova_buckling_close_up_mouth_b.jpg
> 
> Here is a close up of a couple goats with correct mouths. lips meet each other.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_pippis_doelings_feb_28b.jpg
> 
> 
> and just in case you are feeling you need to see the entire bodies of those two cute doeling sisters.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_pippis_doelings_feb_28.jpg


I could look at your goaty pictures all day long!


----------



## ksj0225

Thank you, my curiousity is settled!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I noticed Annie had a a little gooey string and was talking funny to some of the other babies, when I was out there taking pictures, so I went to check on her and she is up in the field pushing.


----------



## ksalvagno

Almost looks like the little guy has a slight wry face too. But that may just be the pictures.

Good luck on your kidding.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I noticed Annie had a a little gooey string and was talking funny to some of the other babies, when I was out there taking pictures, so I went to check on her and she is up in the field pushing.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Push girlie, push!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

A big buckling 9 lbs, or so just by eyeballing it, and a little buckling maybe 6 1/2 lbs. They look nice. A lot of length on the bigger one. They are out of Prooved It! 

I have tons of pictures, and some even a little graphic. will work on it later tonight or in the morning.


----------



## RainySunday

Yay!  Congrats and tell Annie good job


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Bring on the "graphic"!  Love birth pics.


----------



## TTs Chicks

congrats!   waitin on pics


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats!!!!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!  Also waiting on pics


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Start again, I closed it out by accident, when I was adding photos. 

Annie just turned 2 in February, this is her 2nd kidding, she had triplets in June for her first kidding at 15 months, but one of them was a stillborn. 

As you can see from the photos, she is a great mom. 

Her bucklings are 11 lbs and a runty 6 1/2 lbs. 

The pictures are in order of the actual birth. 

this is how I found her when I went up to assist and after seeing her doing some pushing. 











After putting my camera down, and checking to make sure the other leg was also forward, I gave the leg that was sticking out the farthest a gentle tug and out he came. 






within 2 minutes he was doing this.






And within 5 minutes he was doing this.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

This is where it gets interesting. Know the question is, will she have another one? With the first one being so big, could she have a single. So we sit and wait. She seemed distracted, so I was feeling pretty good about another one on its way, It took almost 30 minutes.

while I waited I took a few photos. 



















Then she started doing this.  This is a sure sign, something is on its way. Why else would you start talking to your bottom. 






and then I saw this. 





and this.


----------



## marlowmanor

Awww! Congrats! Keep up the photo story!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

and then we really started making progess.





and then plop






And wow, it is so small. 






But just as quick to start getting up. 





Hope you all enjoyed, 

The End.


----------



## marlowmanor

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> and then we really started making progess.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_annie_giving_birth12.jpg
> 
> and then plop
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_annie_giving_birth14.jpg
> 
> 
> And wow, it is so small.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_annie_giving_birth15.jpg
> 
> 
> But just as quick to start getting up.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_annie_giving_birth16.jpg
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed,
> 
> The End.


Thank you for the photo story! I must say I like the runt best. He has a cape instead of just the red head. Annie is a pretty doe too!


----------



## billyandtimmyplace

How fun!!they are mighty fine looking kids!


----------



## RPC

Congrats on the new kids. I am always on pins and needles when my does kid, so I could never take those pictures because I am always right there. This was our 3rd year and have only had 8 does kid so we are still learning.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

This was great! It felt like I was there. Thanks. You have such beautiful goats. I love getting to see pictures of them. Can't wait to see them when they are all dried off. Congrats. Good job Locust.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Awesome pictures.  Thank you!


----------



## Mamaboid

Congrats on pretty babies.  Your doe is beautiful.


----------



## bonbean01

Congratulations!!!  Great photos...cute little babies...awwwww  Looks like an excellent Mama there and the size difference in the kids is something!  Glad the tiny one is already up and nursing too!

I've seen many first timer people expecting kids ask what to look for and your photos will be a big help!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Wow those are awesome pics!!  You can really see the difference in size in that one.


----------



## wannacow

Thanks for the pics.  Great learning tool.  They are beautiful babies!


----------



## EggsForIHOP

That is an AWESOME photo story!  Congrats on the healthy babies!  And thanks for all the wonderful pictures!


----------



## Roll farms

Awesome pics!


----------



## autumnprairie

Great pics and beautiful babies


----------



## TTs Chicks

Great pics and Mom and babies are beautiful


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Thanks everyone. 

3 more does left for this group, and then I have 3 more that are due April May. 

I was needing the bucks, but I don't think the runt will be good enough for the fair, But the one is really nice and has lots and lots of potential as a commercial herd sire, (1x1 teated) or a show wether.  

I am so excited about our new website,  It was well worth the time to get it going.  I have had a few calls for kids, people wanting breeding does, sires and show wethers. 

I had someone call a couple days ago, prepared to pick his kids out right away and send me money, so he didn't loose his spot, that was really cool. 

the kids are all doing well, We need to find another source of alfalfa hay, my husband was suppose to order me 100 bales, but I guess he never communicated that with the farmer, and he only had 20 bales for us, and I still have 160 or so moldy bales of timothy sitting in my haystack needing to be returned, and replaced with better hay. The farmer is going to replace it. It is just a pain having to take it off the stack, load it back on a trailer, take it back, unload at his place(he will probably help at this point) and then bring all new hay home. We aren't getting any younger. Guess it is good exercise. 
I am going through around 3 1/2, 50 lb,  bales a day.  And I am feeding a total of 55 to 60 lbs of grain a day. I need to order grain, probably next Saturday. 

4 bucks are getting a total of  10 lbs a day
4 younger does not in the herd right now are getting a total of 5 lbs a day

and the main herd of 22 does is getting 40lbs a day at this point. 

We started our creep feed area, but they aren't really eating much at this point, In the next couple weeks, we will start going through more grain from the kids munching. 

When the kids are 5 to 6 weeks old, we will be at or highest point of grain consumption on the farm. Then when I wean, the does will be taken off of grain, and the kids will only get the grain. 

We wean at 8 to 10 weeks. 

We are planning on weaning in two batches, since we will have around a 5 week spread in age of the kids. 
The kids will be weaned into dry lots and put on hay and free-choice grain. We will try to sell as many of the breeding stock and show wether kids with in two weeks of weaning.  Anything not sold or good enough quality to sell, will be fed out to 60 to 70lbs. Although I have had kids, just not grow well and we we don't keep wasting time on them, we sell them lighter. By May I expect to only have a few doelings left, my keeper doelings and my son's show whethers. 

My son's show wethers and any doeliings I may consider showing at the fair in open class, will be switched to a show feed, hopefully by May. Our first weigh-in for the fair is first week of June. We can way in 4 goats per child and then select down to 2 for the final weigh-in in August. Normally, we will just weigh in the top two picks for showing, and the 2 back-ups will be keeper doelings. That way we are putting the feed into does that we are keeping and not just into wethers.

Although last year, we let the kids pick who ever they wanted, and then after our weigh-in we had a child call us for their fair and their weigh-in is much later than ours. We were out of show kids, so we sold her two of our back-ups in July. It was a little risky, because at that point if something had happened to one of our kids show animals, they would have had only 1 to take to the fair. 


The grain we are feeding is a 16% medicated pelleted grain, It is referred to as a goat developer or grower. So the calcium to phosphorus ratio in it is correct, and it has ammonia chloride in it. Although I have some extra AC on hand, just in case. It is a high fiber grain, designed to b the only source the goat gets, Although we don't use it that way. 

However our show wethers, will get very little hay so their rumens don't get too big. They are allowed just a handful of hay a day, once they are separated out of the group. 


Take care.


----------



## Mamaboid

Wow.  I have trouble keeping track of who gets what, and I only have 9 goats, 3 of which are still nursing.  I cannot imagine how you keep track of all that.  I would be checking and double checking and drive myself nuts.  Good luck with the fair kids, and all your goats.  It sounds like you have a wonderful operation.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Very nice! Love the pics!


----------



## jmsim93

That was great!  If I can't enjoy watching mine deliver...it is a nice distraction to watch yours!!!  And such a beautiful day to deliver and take pictures...it is drizzly and nasty here


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Today we have rain, and we are having a lightening storm right now. That is Crazy!!!!  Just had lightening hit our yard.   Hope the big does are letting the smaller does stay in the barn. 

Tina, the big grey nubian, appears to be in early labor.


----------



## KinderKorner

Wow. 

Just reading your feeding schedule makes me confused. lol

I thought I was doing bad with the 75 - 100 pounds of hay I go through, and the 15 pounds of grain. 

When they are your animals the feeding seems simple. I don't have trouble keeping who gets what straight, but if I need someone to feed the critters while I go on vacation or something it's just a mess.

I had 4 pages of instructions typed out last time, and had to label everything, and pay them a lot. lol


----------



## 20kidsonhill

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> Just reading your feeding schedule makes me confused. lol
> 
> I thought I was doing bad with the 75 - 100 pounds of hay I go through, and the 15 pounds of grain.
> 
> When they are your animals the feeding seems simple. I don't have trouble keeping who gets what straight, but if I need someone to feed the critters while I go on vacation or something it's just a mess.
> 
> I had 4 pages of instructions typed out last time, and had to label everything, and pay them a lot. lol


We do the same when we leave, We label all the cans and scoops, We write out all the instructions. Have them do a practice feeding with us. Have several emergency numbers available. And pay them plenty. But we wouldn't leave this time of year, with so many chores and newborn kids and does still having babies.


----------



## neener92

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> Just reading your feeding schedule makes me confused. lol
> 
> I thought I was doing bad with the 75 - 100 pounds of hay I go through, and the 15 pounds of grain.
> 
> When they are your animals the feeding seems simple. I don't have trouble keeping who gets what straight, but if I need someone to feed the critters while I go on vacation or something it's just a mess.
> 
> I had 4 pages of instructions typed out last time, and had to label everything, and pay them a lot. lol


I hate leaving my feeding to someone else, nobody ever gets what they are supposed to, and I come back and the fat goat is fatter and the goat that was perfect weight is skinny cause fat goat ate it all! I can't tell the person (my darn sister) to feed them separate like I do cause heaven forbid she have to take time out of her sleeping all day to sit there and watch goats and sheep eat, you'd think I had just asked her to cut all her limbs off!

I go threw maybe a 5 gallon bucket a day, with 2 one year old calves/10 sheep and two lambs, and then 6 goats.

I'm excited to see Tina's kid(s)!!


----------



## KinderKorner

Oh no. I wouldn't leave during kidding season either. 

But yes, same here. They never do it right. lol

I always worry about a goat getting sick, or a horse getting out.

I always expect at least one animal to die when I leave. It's sad but true. One chicken will get left out, or one chick will get squished or something. 

Last time though, everything lived! It was a miracle. 

I guess not being able to go places is the sacrifice I made when I got into animals.


The food I listed was just for the goats and horses.

I got through a LOT of chicken food daily too. I'm not sure how much but at least 20 pounds a day. Maybe double that. :/ (It depends who feeds. lol)


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Pippi had a set of twin doelings, very big framed, out of Karamba. One is traditional with the dark brown head and the other own is like P79 doe with a grey tan head.


----------



## Mamaboid

Congrats!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> Oh no. I wouldn't leave during kidding season either.
> 
> But yes, same here. They never do it right. lol
> 
> I always worry about a goat getting sick, or a horse getting out.
> 
> I always expect at least one animal to die when I leave. It's sad but true. One chicken will get left out, or one chick will get squished or something.
> 
> Last time though, everything lived! It was a miracle.
> 
> I guess not being able to go places is the sacrifice I made when I got into animals.
> 
> 
> The food I listed was just for the goats and horses.
> 
> I got through a LOT of chicken food daily too. I'm not sure how much but at least 20 pounds a day. Maybe double that. :/ (It depends who feeds. lol)


We can't have chickens or any poultry or a parakeet for that matter, My husband works for a large turkey company. First time we went on vacation, we had like 10 goats, this was years ago, we came back after a week, with two dead and one almost dead. It wasn't all the person's fault that was in charge, we were new to goats and didn't understand parasites and what exactly we should be doing. I love leaving my teenagers in charge of the goats, I would be better off to just put out enough water pans and hay for the entire week, they would stand a better chance of not going thirsty and hungry.


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> KinderKorner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. I wouldn't leave during kidding season either.
> 
> But yes, same here. They never do it right. lol
> 
> I always worry about a goat getting sick, or a horse getting out.
> 
> I always expect at least one animal to die when I leave. It's sad but true. One chicken will get left out, or one chick will get squished or something.
> 
> Last time though, everything lived! It was a miracle.
> 
> I guess not being able to go places is the sacrifice I made when I got into animals.
> 
> 
> The food I listed was just for the goats and horses.
> 
> I got through a LOT of chicken food daily too. I'm not sure how much but at least 20 pounds a day. Maybe double that. :/ (It depends who feeds. lol)
> 
> 
> 
> We can't have chickens or any poultry or a parakeet for that matter, My husband works for a large turkey company. First time we went on vacation, we had like 10 goats, this was years ago, we came back after a week, with two dead and one almost dead. It wasn't all the person's fault that was in charge, we were new to goats and didn't understand parasites and what exactly we should be doing. I love leaving my teenagers in charge of the goats, I would be better off to just put out enough water pans and hay for the entire week, they would stand a better chance of not going thirsty and hungry.
Click to expand...

I feel like that when I leave my dad in charge! He's awful at it! He waters enough, if not too much and hardly feeds.


----------



## RPC

Wow I am pretty lucky I keep a typed chores list on the fridge and if for some reason I am unable to do chores I just call my sister or mom and they come grab the list and do the chores just as I would like. They are pretty awesome and most days I would not be able to do it without them. When I was at work I would have my sister check on the does that were due. She had to clean up Joy's buckling when he was born and has been there for almost every birth with me.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

I just love looking at your farm. You have some beautiful goats and I wish I lived closer to you. I love your reds they are so striking.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Tina's doelings not quite 24 hours old, they are 75% boer/25 % nubian, I don't have a weight on them yet, but I am guessing 9 to 10 lbs at birth. 






Annie's bucklings, The runt is in front, this picture doesn't do a very good job showing how much bigger the darker headed buck is compared to the lighter headed buck with  the cape. they are 2 days old.


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Tina's doelings not quite 24 hours old, they are 75% boer/25 % nubian, I don't have a weight on them yet, but I am guessing 9 to 10 lbs at birth.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_tina_kids_1_day_old.jpg
> 
> Annie's bucklings, The runt is in front, this picture doesn't do a very good job showing how much bigger the darker headed buck is compared to the lighter headed buck with  the cape. they are 2 days old.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_annie_bucks_2_days_old.jpg


Darn it girls!  Tina's dark headed one is beautiful, and why does that runt's cape have to go down that far! I love ones like that! Alright, I'm selling all my cows and buying all your kids, of course not the ones you plan on keeping! Sound good?


----------



## marlowmanor

Tina has 2 gorgeous does and Annies boys are handsome!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

nothing exciting or new, the barn yard is a swamp, It just keeps raining and raining, I am also out of straw, but can't get time on the weekend to go get any, and we are having problems with our lights on our trailer. 

Hot mamma is looking juicy, and we put her in her own pen last night, because the big does are staying in the barn all day, trying to stay out of the mud. It is making it harder on the smaller does. Normally they would get the barn to themselves during the day, while the big does go sun bath. 

Otherwise, we are still working on trying to get the hoof trimming done on everyone, So we can start all over in a month or so. And we haven't gotten everyone copper bolused yet. 

Oh, it is official, I am positive I have two yearlings bred to kid in April, and Daisy still hasn't showed any signs of coming back into heat so hopefully she is due in May, but no clear signs yet that she is for sure bred. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and hope everyone that lives in the storm areas, are staying safe.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I hear you on the rain.  If this would all be snow, we would be up to our roof with snow.


----------



## cindyg

Gee, and here in Canada, at least the part I'm in (Nova Scotia) we're having one of the mildest winters ever.  Have only had a few snowstorms, only had the driveway plowed twice, and very little shoveling otherwise.  I'm hoping for really bad weather next week cause I'm going to Jamaica with the whole family and it's always nice o enjoy the sunshine and hot beach when you know it's cold at home.  Since moving here to the Annapolis valley I have been so lucky to find someone who will deliver hay and straw, I just call him up and within a day or so, sometimes the same day, there he is. Of course, I'm only talking four goats, so don't go through nearly as much as some of you.  Cheers.


----------



## Queen Mum

Cindy,  are you mocking us?


----------



## cindyg

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Cindy,  are you mocking us?


Well, I wasn't thinking of it as mocking exactly, , just commiserating with you all on your yucky weather.  Not often we are better off and can brag on it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Hot Mamma Kidded, twin doelings,  they weighed 8lbs and 7 1/2lbs,  Traditional, but very dark chocolate color, sired of of Prooved it. 

Will post pics in the morning.  


I have no idea how I am going to decide who to keep. And I was really needing a couple more full-blood bucks. 


But can't complain about does.


----------



## marlowmanor

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Hot Mamma Kidded, twin doelings,  they weighed 8lbs and 7 1/2lbs,  Traditional, but very dark chocolate color, sired of of Prooved it.
> 
> Will post pics in the morning.
> 
> 
> I have no idea how I am going to decide who to keep. And I was really needing a couple more full-blood bucks.
> 
> 
> But can't complain about does.


Congrats!  Do you have any more full bloods due soon? Those colors sound pretty, definately wanting to see pictures.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Mamma Kidded, twin doelings,  they weighed 8lbs and 7 1/2lbs,  Traditional, but very dark chocolate color, sired of of Prooved it.
> 
> Will post pics in the morning.
> 
> 
> I have no idea how I am going to decide who to keep. And I was really needing a couple more full-blood bucks.
> 
> 
> But can't complain about does.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!  Do you have any more full bloods due soon? Those colors sound pretty, definately wanting to see pictures.
Click to expand...

classy Lady is still left to kid, She looks like she should be full-blood, but she is registered 75%,  Daisy is full-blood and hopefully due in May.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Hot Mamma rejected her 2nd born, and we put her on a bottle,  First bottle baby I have had in at least 3 or 4 years. But what are you going to do.  Not looking forward to getting up at 2am.   We went ahead and took her right away from Hot Mamma, we are worried she will injure her, she wont let her near the other doeling or herself.


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Hot Mamma rejected her 2nd born, and we put her on a bottle,  First bottle baby I have had in at least 3 or 4 years. But what are you going to do.  Not looking forward to getting up at 2am.   We went ahead and took her right away from Hot Mamma, we are worried she will injure her, she wont let her near the other doeling or herself.


That stinks. Well, If you don't wonna bottle feed!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

neener92 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Mamma rejected her 2nd born, and we put her on a bottle,  First bottle baby I have had in at least 3 or 4 years. But what are you going to do.  Not looking forward to getting up at 2am.   We went ahead and took her right away from Hot Mamma, we are worried she will injure her, she wont let her near the other doeling or herself.
> 
> 
> 
> That stinks. Well, If you don't wonna bottle feed!
Click to expand...

I think I may keep her, but she will be priced at $400


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Did some weights,  One thing I learned is my 12 month old full blood does need to do some maturing still to keep up with the older does in the herd. Hopefully once the kids  get on creepfeed, I will see some faster growth rates. 

The heaviest kid is Indie's buckling at 27 lbs at 31 days of age, giving him a .53 daily gain. And Indies doeling was at 23 lbs and .44 daily gain. 
The best daily weight gain goes to P79, who is a single, he weighs 24.5 lbs and is 22 days old and has a .77 daily weight gain.


I would have liked to seen more in the .5 to .6 range, I had several in the range of .45 daily gain, 

Snowball's bucks A and B where 23.2 and 20 lbs at 28 days of age with daily gains of .51 and .45

Dancer's fullblood bucks were at 18 and 19 lbs at 20 days of age, with daily gains of .42 and .44

The young full-blood does macy and glory are averaging .25 daily gains on their kids. kind of pitiful, but not shocking from 12 month olds that aren't dairy goats, nursing twins. They have smaller udders, hopefully for their next freshening they will milk better and we can just do the best we can with these kids once they get on creepfeed.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We put the entire farm on coccidiosis prevention and we are treating one kid for scours that is 4 weeks old with sulfa-dimethoxine orally. the rest of the farm is getting it in their drinking water. We will do 6 days on and 3 weeks off. While the kids grow and through the wet spring weather. So once a month.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Got a few new pictures yesterday,  I am always amazed at how much better the kids look on Holly Berry than what she actually looks like. I still haven't gotten pictures of Hot mamma's kids, I took some, but they were sleepy and just kept going and laying down. So I will have to try again later. The bottle baby is on 5 bottles a day of 8 ounces, with her last bottle of the day at 10 pm being 10 ounces. I am  already tired of bottle feeding and it has been less than a week. We choose to do the whole milk, buttermilk and evaporated milk recipe.   and when she is a couple weeks old we may cut down to 4 bottles a day. My husband wants to get a bag of milk replacer for her,  He doesn't want  to keep spending $4 a gallon on milk for her. I will work on pictures of her. 

One of Holly Berries doelings, The other one is almost identical to this one. 






This is Pepper's doeling, I am in love with this doeling. Well, I am in love with a lot of them. So hard to decide. 






Annie's first born buckling is coming along nicely.  I love his obvious smoothness in this photo. The runt is the smallest kid in the barnyard, next to Hot mamma's new kids. (runt not shown)






And Lorily's(prolapse does)  kids are really coming along nicely, like they normally do. I was really not ready to get rid of this doe. 
(Doe)




(Doe and buckling)


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## RPC

We have a cheap grocery store up here called aldi's I don't know if you guys have them down there. Milk was only 1.79 a gallon there and its 4 at walmart. So we always went there to get the kids milk.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

RPC said:
			
		

> We have a cheap grocery store up here called aldi's I don't know if you guys have them down there. Milk was only 1.79 a gallon there and its 4 at walmart. So we always went there to get the kids milk.


My sister lives in WI, and she loves shopping at Aldi's. She talks about it all the time. 


We have a Sharp Shoppers that is really good with prices of some things, They get like dented boxes, and things that are close or expired. I go there all the time. But they are hit and miss what they have. You never know what bargain you may find. Keebler graham crackers for .99 a box. Ice cream for 1.50 a quart. they sell milk all the time, but it is even more expensive than walmart.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Looks like I will have more regular help on the farm. My 19 year old broke up  with her boyfriend and moved back in.  Only came back with a new dog,  Better than a new baby. 

She has horrible taste in boys. But I think I see a small light at the end of the tunnel. I can tell she realized with this relationship that you can't change people, at least not very easily. She loves dating the fixer up kind of guy.


----------



## RainySunday

Yay for more help!  And for learning from life!  I bet you will enjoy having her near, and the help.  I know after our kidding last night I laid there in bed thinking..."Ican't imagine what we'd do if we had 20 does all due like some of these folks do..." There aren;t enough towels in the world...lol


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Pepper's doeling looks like she has brown heart on her leg. You have such beautiful babies. The colorings, and their builds are perfect!


----------



## neener92

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Pepper's doeling looks like she has brown heart on her leg. You have such beautiful babies. The colorings, and their builds are perfect!


x2


----------



## Roll farms

Those kids certainly do have nice thick legs.

I hate seeing boer kids w/ stick legs.  

Great pics!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Hot Mamma's full blood doelings. The one on the left is the bottle baby. 






ONe of glory's doelings, a few days old. 






Two of the three triplets from snowball. VAlentine is the traditional on the left, one of the bucklings is on the right ( I just realized that the other triplet is in the background, same color as the buckling on the right.)






the goats enjoying my husbands clutter. tanks left over from when he was making barbeque cookers.


----------



## redtailgal

ahh yes, hubby clutter!

Thats what we are working on today.......rearranging the hubby clutter.   

The goats are having fun with it anyway!

back to work I go............


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Hot Mamma's full blood doelings. The one on the left is the bottle baby.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_8_hot_mammas.jpg
> 
> ONe of glory's doelings, a few days old.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_8_glory_and_doe.jpg
> 
> 
> Two of the three triplets from snowball. VAlentine is the traditional on the left, one of the bucklings is on the right ( I just realized that the other triplet is in the background, same color as the buckling on the right.)
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_8_snowballs.jpg
> 
> 
> the goats enjoying my husbands clutter. tanks left over from when he was making barbeque cookers.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_8th4.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_8th5.jpg


Wow, look at all those babies!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Mamma's full blood doelings. The one on the left is the bottle baby.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_8_hot_mammas.jpg
> 
> ONe of glory's doelings, a few days old.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_8_glory_and_doe.jpg
> 
> 
> Two of the three triplets from snowball. VAlentine is the traditional on the left, one of the bucklings is on the right ( I just realized that the other triplet is in the background, same color as the buckling on the right.)
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_8_snowballs.jpg
> 
> 
> the goats enjoying my husbands clutter. tanks left over from when he was making barbeque cookers.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_8th4.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_8th5.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, look at all those babies!
Click to expand...

We have 35 right now, 20 girls and 15 boys,  And I have one more doe to kid in the next few days, (her due date is a mystery) and two more does to kid Middle of April,  And hopefully one more after that. The last one kept coming back into heat, but I think we got her this time.   
Then we start all over, but this year we will be breeding to start kidding in December, instead of the beginning of February, so it is going to feel like we are having babies all the time. We just decided that we need 6 or so more weeks on our kids before the easter/spring sale and also on our show wethers for the fairs. We can easilly get 90lbs on some of the bigger ones, and even 100 to 110 on a couple of them, but we would like the majority of them to reach 90lbs by august, and with some of the kids being born in March that is really pushing it.  Plus it is better to not push them too hard on weight gain, less fat, more muscle kind of deal. 

It will also work out better for breeding back our yearling does the first year. If they are born in December and we breed them back when they are 9 months old they will kid in February/march instead of April/May. They wont have to nurse through the summer months. We can have their kids weaned by end of May. It is early hard on a young doe to nurse in June and July, with the warmer weather and parasites.


----------



## autumnprairie

what cuties


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Those are beautiful!  I need some more land and money---so I can get a herd of each kind of goat!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Super cute kiddos!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Mamma's full blood doelings. The one on the left is the bottle baby.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_8_hot_mammas.jpg
> 
> ONe of glory's doelings, a few days old.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_8_glory_and_doe.jpg
> 
> 
> Two of the three triplets from snowball. VAlentine is the traditional on the left, one of the bucklings is on the right ( I just realized that the other triplet is in the background, same color as the buckling on the right.)
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_8_snowballs.jpg
> 
> 
> the goats enjoying my husbands clutter. tanks left over from when he was making barbeque cookers.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_8th4.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_8th5.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, look at all those babies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have 35 right now, 20 girls and 15 boys,  And I have one more doe to kid in the next few days, (her due date is a mystery) and two more does to kid Middle of April,  And hopefully one more after that. The last one kept coming back into heat, but I think we got her this time.
> Then we start all over, but this year we will be breeding to start kidding in December, instead of the beginning of February, so it is going to feel like we are having babies all the time. We just decided that we need 6 or so more weeks on our kids before the easter/spring sale and also on our show wethers for the fairs. We can easilly get 90lbs on some of the bigger ones, and even 100 to 110 on a couple of them, but we would like the majority of them to reach 90lbs by august, and with some of the kids being born in March that is really pushing it.  Plus it is better to not push them too hard on weight gain, less fat, more muscle kind of deal.
> 
> It will also work out better for breeding back our yearling does the first year. If they are born in December and we breed them back when they are 9 months old they will kid in February/march instead of April/May. They wont have to nurse through the summer months. We can have their kids weaned by end of May. It is early hard on a young doe to nurse in June and July, with the warmer weather and parasites.
Click to expand...

Wow, that would be so much fun, and yet stressful and I bet a lot of work. Sure hope all goes well for you guys. Can't wait to see more pictures. Please keep us posted on how it all goes.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Classy Lady, kidded she has a live girl on her and she had a stillborn buckling.  Of course really nice, 1x1 teated.  Way it goes. I saw her laying off to herself in the barn breathing kind of heavy and figured she was going to kid in the next couple of days. But I  never saw her pushing and I have been too the barn on and off all day. She kidded with in a 2 hour window, when I wasn't out there, The male was still in the sack, 8 lbs, the doeling appears to be around 6lbs, I am still leaving them bond, she is a skittish doe and really young. But she is letting her nurse and talking to her. 


JHere she is a few days ago.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

So sorry about the buckling.  Hope the doeling calms down a bit. Hope all goes well, please keep us updated.


----------



## neener92

Sorry about the buckling


----------



## 20kidsonhill

going to go out know and take a quick picture.  of the two of them.  And as far as the buckling, I am kind of bummed about it. Not much more can be said about it than that. 


My final count is

19 does

with 36 kids

21 doelings and 15 bucklings. 

I have two due, April 17th.  Little B and another Q doeling that I haven't named yet. I really need to name her and get some of my registration caught up.  they will be 14 months old when they kid.


----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## autumnprairie

shew is a cute sorry about the buck


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I weighed the bottle baby from HOt Mamma and she is 13.5 lbs at 12 days old and has a .5 lbs per day gain.  That is better than the other full blood kids who are being dam raised. I guess you can only expect so much from 12 month old does.  I did some weights on a couple of them the other day and they were like .25 lbs per day gain. That is pitiful. 

So I bred 4 doelings that were just 12 months old beginning of February, and they kidded between 12 months and 13 months of age. This is the youngest I have ever bred our goats. We had 8 conceived kids, 7 born alive, 1 stillborn, and ended up with one of the kids being  a bottle baby from a mom that had twins rejecting the 2nd born. 

My biggest fear was kidding complications and if memory serves me, I only saw 1 of the 4 actually kidding , they all kidded on their own, and no one needed any assistance. Although, If I had been there when Classy Lady kidded, I probably could have saved the stillborn, who appeared to just be born in the sack.


----------



## redtailgal

Thanks for that info, 20kids.  I'll be breeding my does when they are about 12 months old.  I am hoping that by kidding time they will have the maturity to raise fat babies.  

going back to eavesdropping.


----------



## KinderKorner

All this talk of weight gain is making me curious about my own goats. I don't have meat goats. I have Kinders which is a mini dual purpose cross. I've never thought of weighing them and seeing how much they grow. Heck I don't even weight them at birth.

hmm. I might have to look into that. I would be interested in the growth difference of my goats in comparison to boers. 

Sorry about the buckling. Classy Lady is very pretty.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Hi everyone.  Long day on the farm. trimming feet and giving copper.  We almost cried when we counted the remaining adult animals and realized we still had 9 to do. We are in serious discussion about how many adult does to let go of this spring. 

Here are a couple pictures I took today. 

this is a kid on Glory and I had not noticed this black spot she has on her neck. I am not sure if it is significant or if it would be something that would fade as she gets older. 





A closer look at the spot on Glory's doeling





One of Hot Mamma's doelings, 






and Classy Ladies itty bitty doeling at 2 days old. She is so cute. and has a big paint spot on her right shoulder.  All three of these doelings are out of Prooved It.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

They thought it was time for their grain.  Nope, just me carrying around my camera.


----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> They thought it was time for their grain.  Nope, just me carrying around my camera.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_the_group_march_17.jpg


I love that picture. It is really amazing how each kid(s) stick with their mom and don't get mixed up (or do they?). Really neat picture, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They thought it was time for their grain.  Nope, just me carrying around my camera.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_the_group_march_17.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I love that picture. It is really amazing how each kid(s) stick with their mom and don't get mixed up (or do they?). Really neat picture, thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...

From what I can tell, the kids are standing near their own mom's. But sometimes I do see them off playing in little groups and not always right next to mom.


----------



## that's*satyrical

So cute!! Love the goat line up for "food" lol


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Tori grazing with her doelings






I love the hair on the ends of her horns.  I am sure they are ready to get that winter coat off, with it being near 80 the past couple of days.


----------



## autumnprairie

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_hot_mamma_and_doe_march_17.jpg


I love this pic


----------



## 20kidsonhill

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_hot_mamma_and_doe_march_17.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I love this pic
Click to expand...

This is the doe that rejected one of her kids.  She clearly isn't having a problem being motherly to her first born. She fusses over this little doeling constantly, she is a very good mom. I guess I can't be to upset with her being confused or overwhelmed.  Except my husband wont let me keep the bottle baby, and I would have for sure kept her. He doesn't want any bottle raised adults on the farm. They are always under foot and harder to keep fenced in.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I am trying to enjoy the wonderful weather, even though I am terrified of the bugs and parasites we are going to have to deal with this spring and summer. 

Th goats don't seem to worried about it. 


the kids new favorite place to play.





Fuzzball wants to know if she can join the fun. 
















The bottle baby, Cher. 





A couple bucklings from Dancer.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

oh, I decided I just couldn't load up Nibbles and send her to auction, so I am rehoming her and have found two families interested in giving her  home with pasture and other goats to play with. My husband wont be real happy with me. Since to him it is about paying all the feed costs and bills. Which I can appreciate, since we do have $4,000 in feed bills and midicine each year and we can't afford to have the goats, if they don't cover their main expenses. The construction of the barn and fencing we consider a tax right off and property improvement. Since she had to have assistance last year kidding and this year she lost her kids, we have decided to retire her at the age of 9. She has been with us since she was 4 months old. We purchased her and her sister from a farm in PA. 
here is the famous picture of her pregnant with her triplet doelings in 2011, this picture was taken of her a month before she kidded, she is the doe in the middle of the doorway. That is not an illusion, she really got that big.






this is Nibbles last year after having her triplets, 





Here she is with the triplets at around a month old. 





Here she is pregnant this year, but she lost her kids.


----------



## daisychick

Glad you found a good home for Nibbles.    Sorry you don't get to keep the bottle baby.   Love the picture of all of the goats heading in hoping for grain.


----------



## autumnprairie

daisychick said:
			
		

> Glad you found a good home for Nibbles.    Sorry you don't get to keep the bottle baby.   Love the picture of all of the goats heading in hoping for grain.


X2


----------



## RPC

I don't remember what happened to Nibbles that she lost her kids? I tried to re-read but I got to page 45 and gave up.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

RPC said:
			
		

> I don't remember what happened to Nibbles that she lost her kids? I tried to re-read but I got to page 45 and gave up.


Sorry Roger, it was a rough week for us and we lost Nibble's and Star's kids right at the start. I decided to not post any more negatives after loosing Star's kids, so I never posted about it. She had twin doelings and they were both stillborn. We had one sent to the lab and it never came back positive for anything, other than the necropsy showed that the kid appeared to have fluid in her lungs and a blood clot in her brain indicating brain damage from trauma.  None of that made any sense to us, sense she wasn't even half bagged up and never appeared to be in labor, it was like one minute she was pregnant and then there were dead babies laying on the ground. If memory serves me, They weighed around 7 1/2 and 8 lbs. and seemed fully mature. 

I actually at that point had decided I was going to end the thread if things kept going in that direction. But after loosing Star's kids and Nibbles kids, we had no more problems.  Well, we had some bumps in the road, but not any more unexplained problems. 

To recap,

Pippi was carrying triplet doelings, and instead of going into labor, she went into heat. Resulting in us having to check her to see if she was dilated and we pulled out two live doelings and a dead doeling that appeared to have been dead for a few days. The weekend before Goldman got out and jumped her and dropped her to the ground. We think he caused some damage. 

Lorily prolapsed again, but all went well and we got a doe and buck from her. 

And the Galloway Doe, was carrying triplet bucklings 9, 10, 10 lbs, and had to have all the kids pulled out of her. We were only able to save one of them. That was her 3rd time kidding and 3rd time having triplets and 3rd time having to have us pull the kids out of her. 

I had one stillborn from Pepper, but she had triplets on her own, and just never got one of them out of the sack. 


And Classy Lady was carrying twins, but she delivered on her own, but also had a stillborn along with a live doeling. 

So not counting Star and nibbles we had 5 stillborns from 19 does. and 37 live kids. 
plus we lost 3 kids from two does right from the start
and I had one doe abort about 6 weeks into her gestation and never bred back
and one other doe that just kept coming into heat, but I think Goldman finally bred her and she should be due in June. 


so we started with 23 bred does and ended up with 19 of them kidding, 37 live kids. My goal for the year was 45 kids.  So I didn't meet my goal. 

But I do have 2 yearling does still to kid in April 
and maybe one in June.  Maybe that will get us a little closer to our projected 45 kids.


----------



## RPC

Well I hope you get triplets from these last 3 does and you will be at 46. They owe you somehow I am sure LOL. Well good luck you have alot of nice kids to be proud of and I hope someday I will have a herd like yours.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

RPC said:
			
		

> Well I hope you get triplets from these last 3 does and you will be at 46. They owe you somehow I am sure LOL. Well good luck you have alot of nice kids to be proud of and I hope someday I will have a herd like yours.


I did get triplets from a yearling last year.  I would be happy with twins from each of them. But One of the yearlings isn't looking that pregnant. 

Her name is Little B

here is a picture I took of her a couple days ago, but I was intentionally trying to take a picture of her from the side, for the webiste and it doesn't highlight her baby belly at all. She does look more pregnant from the backside than this picture shows. She will be 14 months in April, when she kids. 








this is the other yearling doeling, not a flattering picture of her. I really need to work on photos of her. I tried, but she would never put her head up, she is 88% boer/ 12% nubian and out of Pippi.  She doesn't have a name yet. She is looking more pregnant than Little B. They are due on the same day. Since the buck got out and bred them both, I know the exact due date. Well, the exact day they will be 150 days pregnant. When they kid is anyones guess.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

And here I am trying to get a decent picture of Daisy for the website, but never got one that I was happy with. Daisy is the doe that I think is bred to Goldman to kid in June. Daisy is the doeling that all the kids are always playing on and loving on. 

Here she is checking out the babies that are laying next to some roots. 





Then she went on a mission across the field





And ended up checking out some babies on the other side of the field


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> And here I am trying to get a decent picture of Daisy for the website, but never got one that I was happy with. Daisy is the doe that I think is bred to Goldman to kid in June. Daisy is the doeling that all the kids are always playing on and loving on.
> 
> Here she is checking out the babies that are laying next to some roots.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_daisy_march_191.jpg
> 
> Then she went on a mission across the field
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_daisy_march_192.jpg
> 
> And ended up checking out some babies on the other side of the field
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_daisy_march_193.jpg


That's so cute!

So glad you found Nibbles a home!


----------



## Queen Mum

Daisy sounds like a natural mother.  She should be blessed with lots of babies always.  It sounds like you had a rough year for kidding, but you still have a bunch of babies and quite a few successful kiddings.  PLUS we all learn from you when you do have difficulties, as you are the voice of experience and always tell the story so well even if the outcome isn't so great.  

Good luck on your remaining kiddings.


----------



## RPC

Daisy seems like one of those does who was born to be a momma. I hope you get some nice kids.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

i was asked about the domes in post 716 and 717 in the photos. 

They are polydome calf huts

http://polydome.com/calf_nursery.html

The silver rings(tunnels) are feed storage rings for a feed silo. Well, half a feed silo ring, set on their sides to make tunnels.  
We have 10 calf huts and around 12 silo ring halves. 

In the summer we close our barn off and all the adults are up on pasture and this is their shelter, until we open the barn back up for the winter. 

I have straw in them.


----------



## jodief100

I have noticed your polydomes and always liked them.  How difficult are they to move?   Will they work on slopes?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Daisy sounds like a natural mother.  She should be blessed with lots of babies always.  It sounds like you had a rough year for kidding, but you still have a bunch of babies and quite a few successful kiddings.  PLUS we all learn from you when you do have difficulties, as you are the voice of experience and always tell the story so well even if the outcome isn't so great.
> 
> Good luck on your remaining kiddings.


Well, some of you should have learned a lot from reading through the thread. 

What I learned is every doe I expected to have problems with based on last years kidding season, pretty much repeated the same problem this year. expect for Sparky, she had a tough year last year and did just fine on her own this year. She had pregnancy toxemia the year before. She is struggling a little bit right now with a worm load and anemia, since she kidded.  she is on red cell treatments, iron injections and has been given a good sized dose of copper oxide rods.  Her kids are looking really good. 

I was really excited to get a chance to take pictures of Annie kidding. I enjoyed using my new camera that my DH got me, and sharing all the photos with all of you. 



Now to keep them all alive and growing at a descent rate. 

I am going through 8 lbs of grain in my creep feed area right night, and we are going to expand it  this weekend, so we can put a regular grain feeder in the area and put more feed in it. 

We need to seriously talk about banding, and which ones we are going to band, I now there are a couple kids out there right now above 30lbs. 

We haven't done our taxes yet, not even started them. We are in denial.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I have noticed your polydomes and always liked them.  How difficult are they to move?   Will they work on slopes?


They work on slopes just fine, and stay in place pretty well, the slope needs to be even under the dome, they wont conform to a big dip under them. But they will sit an even slope. 

They are easy to move, I move them by myself, but it is easier with two people, We flip them on their sides and roll them to a new location. Although we don't move them around too much. It kills the grass under them, and I am pretty happy with were they are located at this point. They would be easy to pull onto a trailer and move, if they are needing to be relocated a distance or to another field. 

We have had ours for almost 15 years, they have held up really well, even with the bucks. My children like to sit on top of them, and that isn't very good for them, because it pops the top down, and if it sits like that long enough it can be hard to pop back up, and then it collects water in the dip. So our children have been clearly told that they aren't for sitting on. 

OH, the front ledge part going into the hut is a little high for newborns. We had found a kid stuck on it one time, trying to get in and out of the hut, Ones they are a few days old it isn't a problem with our standard sized goats, However if you are using them with a lot of really young kids or smaller size goats, then I would advice putting blocks on the inside and outside of the doorway as a step.  You can not cut the ledge away, it ruins the structural soundness of the hut. We have one hut that someone tried to cut the ledge away and it works okay, but is flimsier than the other huts.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

some of you should feel you know these goats personally from all these photos. 

I got a good one of the runt on Annie. He is such a cutie.






And a good one of Nova and her family. And for those of you who have been following allowing. Nova's doeling didn't make the final four on my keeper list. So for know I have kept her for sale, although I honestly really really want to keep her. I wish I had a crystal ball and could tell what she is going to have the next couple of years.


----------



## daisychick

I love all the pictures.     So if you have a final four keeper list, how many do you actually get to keep out of the four?   Or are you keeping all four?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

MY top four picks based on overall appearance, growth rate and wanting to continue the blood-line. 

Indie's doeling out of Twister, full blood, but can only be registered 50%. Chose to keep her, because she is just WOW.





Snowball's doeling out of Karamba, 93% boer, but can only be registered 75%, I don't have any does from Snowball, and snowball has consistantly been a good producer, great growth rate and great milker. 





On of Glory's doelings out of Prooved It.(This is a picture of when she was one day old)(full blood), Of course we have to keep at least one of our new full bloods. 





and  one of the doelings on Tori. 75% boer/ 25% nubian out of Karamba, I am selling the other does from Tori that I have kept in the past, since Lorily prolapsed and her daughter,the Galloway doe, had kidding problems. I am going to keep my fingers crossed that this new doe can carry on Tori's genetics with out the kidding problems that I don't believe came from Tori, but possibly came from Lorily's sire.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

daisychick said:
			
		

> I love all the pictures.     So if you have a final four keeper list, how many do you actually get to keep out of the four?   Or are you keeping all four?


keeping all four, I may add a couple more, it depends on how sales go of some of the other ones. If some of my favorites don't sell, I will just keep them instead of taking them to the stockyards. But I imagine as they grow they will eventually sell.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Now we need to pick show wethers for my son. We will pick the top two and then  two more reserves. Often times we use doelings as reserves. That way we aren't putting all that show feed into wethers. 

I now for sure that Annie's bigger buckling is my son's first pick.  this isn't a great picture of him, but it does show how smooth a top line and shoulders he has. He is out of Prooved It.


----------



## daisychick

Love all your picks for keepers.  I would keep them all plus more.     Your son's pick looks great too.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Good morning:

We are sure enjoying the spring time. Here are a few pictures of some of the goats. 









This is one of the protein tubs we just got, I have never used one when their were kids in the field, and I keep having to clean them out, and try to tip them up against the tree so the kids don't stand on them. this is Nova and her doe and buck. 





This is Itty Bitty, She is the last kid born and the smallest. She is so cute and tiny. 






Snowball's kids, thinking the grass looks greener on the other side.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

This is just a really good picture of this doe.  I have been trying for a while to get a good picture of her. 






THis doe is showing off. She thinks she is all that. 






This little doeling, thinks the doe above is being rude. 






And this mom is talking to her little girl, explaining to her how it is rude to show off. 






and an Easter picture of some of the kids in a line-up doing the "Bunny Hop"


----------



## dhansen

Just beautiful!  I told my hubby yesterday that I LOVE looking  in the field and seeing the goat gang eating, playing, and just enjoying the sunshine.  It always makes me smile.


----------



## fanov8

Love the new pics!


----------



## jodief100

Love the pics!  You have such nice looking kids.  If I hadn't sworn I am not buying any more Boer does I might just have to have one.  The last two boer kids I bought both had culled due to severe worm loads thier first year.  I didn't even get any kids out of them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Love the pics!  You have such nice looking kids.  If I hadn't sworn I am not buying any more Boer does I might just have to have one.  The last two boer kids I bought both had culled due to severe worm loads thier first year.  I didn't even get any kids out of them.


Ha Ha, we swore we wouldn't buy any more goats this year. And I already have my eye on a 75% boer/nubian cross doeling that I really really want to buy.   I have to stay strong.  Thanks for the compliment Jodie, I am not sure they would pass your test of worm resistance, Several of our older does haven't been wormed for quite some time. But we are having a little tougher spring with worm loads this year. We did expect it with the mild winter. We do need to worm our younger goats more, I notice after they are 2 1/2 or so, is when they seem to build up a better resistance.


----------



## jodief100

Indie's doeling is amazing!  Look at those legs and the brisket.  She still has a beautiful, feminine face.  I see so many big, bulky does that have no feminity in them.  That doe really is wonderful.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Indie's doeling is amazing!  Look at those legs and the brisket.  She still has a beautiful, feminine face.  I see so many big, bulky does that have no feminity in them.  That doe really is wonderful.


And parasite resistant. Indie hasn't been wormed in the last couple of years, neither has Pepper, her daughter, Although Annie, another daughter of hers,  had a rough time of it last year nursing twins through the summer, plus she was carrying triplets and she was 15 months old. I had a tough time getting her back in shape. I originally wasn't planning on keeping any does from Indie this year, but it didn't take me long to realize I would be foolish to let that little girl go. I would love to take her to the fair and show her in open class as a percentage. I showed pepper in open class as a 6 to 9  month old and she placed first in her class out of around 15 goats, now this isn't a sanctioned ABGA show, but there still was some competition. Indie was shown at our fair in the 4H meat goat show and also placed first in her class, She beat all the wethers, but didn't go on to place in the championship round, but we were still very pleased.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> This is just a really good picture of this doe.  I have been trying for a while to get a good picture of her.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_287.jpg
> 
> 
> THis doe is showing off. She thinks she is all that.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_288.jpg
> 
> 
> This little doeling, thinks the doe above is being rude.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_289.jpg
> 
> 
> And this mom is talking to her little girl, explaining to her how it is rude to show off.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_285.jpg
> 
> 
> and an Easter picture of some of the kids in a line-up doing the "Bunny Hop"
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_march_286.jpg




Thanks for the giggle!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We did a ton of chores with the kids this weekend. My husband kept counting total number of does that we have, and commenting about the fact that he only wants 15 breeding does. We are both exhausted.  

We caught every single doe and kid on the farm today to check for anemia and vaccinate a few and band a few kids. 

29 adults and 39 kids. 

We also weighed some of the kids. 

The heaviest weighed 49 lbs at 50 days of age and has a .80 daily gain, yes he is a single, but that is still crazy. doe is P79

the next one is 43lbs at 56 days of age and has a .61 daily gain, he is a triplet, but one of the kids was fostered unto another doe.
His sister weighs 37lbs and has a .54 daily gain
and the other triplet is 35lbs and has a .46 daily gain

dAncer's full-blood bucklings are weird, one of them is 41 lbs at 48 days of age and has a .66 daily gain and the other
  is 29 lbs and has a .42 daily gain. 

One of the wether's that my son picked to show 
is only 32 days old and weighs 30 lbs and has a .59 daily gain.  

oh, Indie buck has a .52 daily gain and weighs 39lbs at 58 days of age and the doeling is not far behind at 36 lbs and .47 daily gain. 

I didn't weigh the full-blood kids on the younger does, I didn't have my smaller scale out with us. But I am sure their daily gains at this time are between .25 and .35, But they are starting to eat more creep feed, so I am hoping that will improve.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

i just have to share my excitement, I have gotten a lot of calls for goats this week, and sales are going really well. The kids are doing really well, and now i just need to keep them alive for a couple weeks after weaning until their owners pick them up. 

I have someone looking at Cher, our bottle baby.  I am a little sad about that. I was really hoping I would just get to keep her.


----------



## jodief100

We are starting to get a lot of calls too.  It is that time of year.  I think I need to breed earlier next year, lots of people looking for Easter goats and all I coudl sell them were two culls.  

Very nice kids, your 2 legged kids will do well at the fair or the judges are blind.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> We are starting to get a lot of calls too.  It is that time of year.  I think I need to breed earlier next year, lots of people looking for Easter goats and all I coudl sell them were two culls.
> 
> Very nice kids, your 2 legged kids will do well at the fair or the judges are blind.


We are going to breed to kid out in december this year. We also feel that we would do better if we kidded out a little earlier. 

I had someone that contacted me yesterday, wanting to make arrangements for us to bring a kid to a butcher in town and have it ready for pick up by theis weekend.  First I am not even sure a butcher would have an opening with that late a notice. 2nd, my heavier kids have been sold and the biggest kid I could offer was 37 lbs, beleive it or not, they were still interested. Then I remember we vaccinated with CD & T on Sunday, and it has a 21 day with drawal.  That gives me something to think about, since I am advertising for butchering animals and I guess I should specify that they need to give me at least a 3 week notice.  In fact had I known he wanted one for butchering, I wouldn't have vaccinated him at all. 


I have to have the kids vaccinated to sell  show wethers, since the children have to put their goats on a ton of grain and they need to be banded. 

As far as my children showing, I only have one showing this year. I have two other daughter's, but one of them doesn't like working with the animals and has only shown a couple years, and the other one graduated last year. I might try to get her to help me get some goats ready for the open class at our fair.  

We have consistantly placed 2nd to 4th in the classes, with an occasional one near the bottom, and an occasional one in 2nd place. Never higher than that, except for the first couple of years when our fair first started the goat show, then we had some first places and champions. Sense then the competition has gotten tough. 
We have 100 goats at our fair, 200 lambs, 200 pigs and 100 head of steer in the 4H/FFA meat show.  There is some tough competition.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that my son's first pick from Annie gives us a chance of getting near the top this year.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> We are starting to get a lot of calls too.  It is that time of year.  I think I need to breed earlier next year, lots of people looking for Easter goats and all I coudl sell them were two culls.
> 
> Very nice kids, your 2 legged kids will do well at the fair or the judges are blind.


Glad to hear you are getting a lot of calls as well, That was rude of me not to mention that sooner.


----------



## poorboys

you have some beautiful girls, and kids, wished I lived closer to virgina!! good luck on sells.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

If you are getting mostly 4h sales you may want to kid out in Jan instead.  Not sure if you are more 4h or meat. 

 I have sold out of does, almost out of lambs and only have some lamancha males left available.  We're going to hit Chickenstock in April and unload a couple more of the lamancha boys. Anything left will be grown out on a friend's farm.   They are from a nice dairy and show farm over in MD but I will not be able to paper them.  A couple look GREAT, I hate to clip and freezer them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> If you are getting mostly 4h sales you may want to kid out in Jan instead.  Not sure if you are more 4h or meat.
> 
> I have sold out of does, almost out of lambs and only have some lamancha males left available.  We're going to hit Chickenstock in April and unload a couple more of the lamancha boys. Anything left will be grown out on a friend's farm.   They are from a nice dairy and show farm over in MD but I will not be able to paper them.  A couple look GREAT, I hate to clip and freezer them.


One of my concerns about kidding out 6 weeks earlier is having to feed the kids for 6 more weeks. through the winter and not having people wanting to come get their kids sooner. But I would really like to have an average of 10 to 15 more lbs on my kids for the fairs and not have to push them so hard with grain to get them to 90 and 100lbs. 
Most our kids that were born the first week of February averaged in the 80lb range for the fairs in August. With a couple above 100lbs, but they were pushed hard with grain, and probably need to have less grain and more exericise.


----------



## jodief100

We sell mostly meat and a few for 4-H.  I am really considering pushing the "4-H" Dec/Jan kidding back to November/December.  It will help spread things out since I need Feb kids for the buck test.  I then kid in the spring for the fall meat market.  I have a guy who comes every year in the first week of October and buys everything I have.  I love those kiddings, I don't creep feed them because pasture is plentiful and this guy wants his goats lean.   I am considering doing an May breeding this year to have some kids for the Easter market but I am not sure what my feed costs are going to be. If winter is anything like this last one, it could be very profitable.  

Are you selling 4-H to just your county or the surrounding ones as well?   We had 6 goats at our county fair last year, but lots more at the surrounding counties.  The problem when working with multiple counties is the fairs all start from June- September.  This year I had calls from people in OH wanting 4-H kids and they have to be disbudded for OH which I don't do.  Trying to plan for 4-H sales is becoming a pain!  

How do you plan your kddings?  

If you are worried about having to feed the kids longer, do what I do.  I take a deposit and will hold your kids until 2 weeks after weaning.  After that, I will sell the kid to someone else.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> We sell mostly meat and a few for 4-H.  I am really considering pushing the "4-H" Dec/Jan kidding back to November/December.  It will help spread things out since I need Feb kids for the buck test.  I then kid in the spring for the fall meat market.  I have a guy who comes every year in the first week of October and buys everything I have.  I love those kiddings, I don't creep feed them because pasture is plentiful and this guy wants his goats lean.   I am considering doing an May breeding this year to have some kids for the Easter market but I am not sure what my feed costs are going to be. If winter is anything like this last one, it could be very profitable.
> 
> Are you selling 4-H to just your county or the surrounding ones as well?   We had 6 goats at our county fair last year, but lots more at the surrounding counties.  The problem when working with multiple counties is the fairs all start from June- September.  This year I had calls from people in OH wanting 4-H kids and they have to be disbudded for OH which I don't do.  Trying to plan for 4-H sales is becoming a pain!
> 
> How do you plan your kddings?
> 
> If you are worried about having to feed the kids longer, do what I do.  I take a deposit and will hold your kids until 2 weeks after weaning.  After that, I will sell the kid to someone else.


We have been planning our breeding completely around our fair, which is always the week of August 15th, most the neighboring county fairs that we have sold to are right before or right after that, so it hasn't been a big issue. I did get someone this year having a hard time finding show kids big enough for a fair the end of June/beginning of July. Plus they were wanting does. So they were looking for December/January kids and they couldn't find any left. 

We have had kids at 4 or 5 different county fairs, including the tri-county fair in West Virginia and the state fair in West Virginia. We sold a kid this year for the state fair here in Virginia, but right now there isn't going to be a state fair, they filed bankruptcy.  Our local county fair, which is the biggest int he state, next to the state fair, offered to hold the livestock portion this year. If that happens it will be 5 miles from my house. I am going to need more show wethers.  I am sure there will be lots of area kids wanting to buy extra goats for the state fair if it is held right here. 

However, our biggest sales and money maker are always replacement does, can never have enough does. I can always get more for the does than I can for most the bucks with the exception of a couple extremes on both ends.  We can show does at our fair as well as meat goats, so I would be happy with having 90% does. But with meat goats it isn't a deal breaker if we have a bunch of males.  

Our sales are: 
#1 replacement animals for breeding stock
#2 show wethers(can be a doe with poor teat structure)
#3 meat 
#4 stuff that is left over that isn't doing very well, we don't put a bunch of money or feed into these waiting for them to get bigger, we just sell them off by around 12 weeks of age. Essentially and cut our losses on them. Last year I had 4 kids out of the 35 that I sold, at around 35 to 40 lbs that weren't looking great or growing well. They still brought about $100 a head at the stock yards. 
#5 cull does, If I keep 4 doelings, then I cull 4 does. They normally bring 80 to 140 a head.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

You may get more money putting your cull does on Craigslist. But then you have to deal with craigslist.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> You may get more money putting your cull does on Craigslist. But then you have to deal with craigslist.


Trust me, you don't want to buy my cull does. When If I have chosen to cull them, there is something wrong with them.   I realize on occasion people go to the stockyard and try to buy does to take home, but trust me, they aren't getting a bargain buying my culls. I have sat through the auction a few times, and 90% of them go to slaughter, and that is exactly where they need to go. 



This year, there are 6 going to cull. 
3 of them are 9 years old, and have various aging issues, blown teats, feet that need constant attention, ect...
1  prolapsed the last two times she kidded
1 had to be pulled every time she kidded. WE gave her 3 chances. This year we were able to save 1 of the 3 kids she was carrying. Last year we saved 2 of the 3, and the year before 1 of the 3. 
1 carries a high worm load and has poor feet as well, generally unthrifty, she is 5 or 6 

I doubt anyone wants to buy them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I sold my first full-blood doe, Ever.     But I kind of feel like this.     I will miss "Cher" our bottle baby.  She is going to a farm with 100 acres in Maryland, she will live a good life and be well taken care of, they also purchased Nova's doeling from me.    I know some of you who have been following along, know how much I was wanting to keep that doeling. They will be coming to pick them up at the end of the month. I hope they are happy with them, I always get nervous selling to beginners. They raise show pigs and have cattle and horses.

This is how I feel:

  :/


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may get more money putting your cull does on Craigslist. But then you have to deal with craigslist.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, you don't want to buy my cull does. When If I have chosen to cull them, there is something wrong with them.   I realize on occasion people go to the stockyard and try to buy does to take home, but trust me, they aren't getting a bargain buying my culls. I have sat through the auction a few times, and 90% of them go to slaughter, and that is exactly where they need to go.
> 
> 
> 
> This year, there are 6 going to cull.
> 3 of them are 9 years old, and have various aging issues, blown teats, feet that need constant attention, ect...
> 1  prolapsed the last two times she kidded
> 1 had to be pulled every time she kidded. WE gave her 3 chances. This year we were able to save 1 of the 3 kids she was carrying. Last year we saved 2 of the 3, and the year before 1 of the 3.
> 1 carries a high worm load and has poor feet as well, generally unthrifty, she is 5 or 6
> 
> I doubt anyone wants to buy them.
Click to expand...

Gotcha.  Better that they to to slaughter.  Also that's your farm rep on the line if someone buys one to breed and then has a crappy experience.




  Is that farm up by Westminster?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may get more money putting your cull does on Craigslist. But then you have to deal with craigslist.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, you don't want to buy my cull does. When If I have chosen to cull them, there is something wrong with them.   I realize on occasion people go to the stockyard and try to buy does to take home, but trust me, they aren't getting a bargain buying my culls. I have sat through the auction a few times, and 90% of them go to slaughter, and that is exactly where they need to go.
> 
> 
> 
> This year, there are 6 going to cull.
> 3 of them are 9 years old, and have various aging issues, blown teats, feet that need constant attention, ect...
> 1  prolapsed the last two times she kidded
> 1 had to be pulled every time she kidded. WE gave her 3 chances. This year we were able to save 1 of the 3 kids she was carrying. Last year we saved 2 of the 3, and the year before 1 of the 3.
> 1 carries a high worm load and has poor feet as well, generally unthrifty, she is 5 or 6
> 
> I doubt anyone wants to buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotcha.  Better that they to to slaughter.  Also that's your farm rep on the line if someone buys one to breed and then has a crappy experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that farm up by Westminster?
Click to expand...

I have no idea where the farm actually is.  But they seemed like nice people and for sure doing there research before starting the adventure in the goat business.   It is a small world, so possible you have done business with them or know them.


----------



## neener92

That's exciting, glad you are selling lots of babies!


----------



## RPC

Sorry you are selling Nova's girl but atleast she is getting a good home. Good luck with the rest of your sales.


----------



## snapnzap

I just wanted to say I love this thread.  Thanks for all the info and great pictures.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

snapnzap said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say I love this thread.  Thanks for all the info and great pictures.


Thanks, glad you are enjoying it.   I need to get new pics of the pregnant girls, 2 to kid in around 10 days. and one in June. The one in June is already getting huge, poor thing.


----------



## snapnzap

OooO yeah you do, I love the round ones pictures almost as much as the babies.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

okay, I will try to get pregnancy photos today.  

Guess what???? Guess what??????  Guess What????

I thought Biotis(AKA Aunt B) aborted about 4 weeks after she was bred ,she had an obvious bloody looking discharge, but not a lot. Just figured  the reason it wasn't a lot was because she was only 4 weeks along, 

I noticed she was getting kind of big bellied, but wasn't sure if it was just because she was getting extra, since she is in with the nursing moms and they have hay out all the time, plus a pretty good amount of grain and protein tubs. 

But yesterday, I realized her ugly, wrinkly udder was looking smoother and on closer inspection, she is bagging. This doe has blown teats, I purchased her because I just really wanted to try and get a couple keeper does out of her, and figured if anything she would make good show wethers. Last time she kidded she had two huge stillborns, a buck and a doe, and a small runt female. Who we kept. That would be Little B, She is due in 10 days, and I will get photos of her as well.  Man her stillborns were nice. 


So since I have had her a year and a half, she has had one doeling and aborted ones, she was suppose to kid in February with the rest of the does. 

She is my doe that has no horns and is low man on the totem pole and will not go under any shelter, regardless of the weather, unless I lock her in. We are now going to keep her with the youngest of the replacement does in the fall and winter. Although right now she is with the entire herd, but we have lots of pasture. 

Then her udder is shot,  She has one very badly blown teat and one half way blown teat. Wasn't a problem with just one little kid on her, I just milked out her one side for a few days and then let it dry up. Not sure what I will do if she has two or three live kids. 

okay I carried on about that long enough.  Anyway. 


*She IS PREGNANT*   Oh, she is bred Prooved It. and I think she is due May 30th, according to some of my notes.


----------



## RPC

I sure hope she is bred for ya. I also hope you get some really nice doe kids from her to keep.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

RPC said:
			
		

> I sure hope she is bred for ya. I also hope you get some really nice doe kids from her to keep.


Thanks Roger.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

working on taking photos, but my kids are trying to use the computer. So just have a minute. 

I realized when I was taking photos that it is possible that Little B, one of my yearling does that I was sure was due April 16th, because Karamba jumped the fence and bred her and one other yearling doe, could possibly be due later in May. She isn't looking nearly as far along as the other yearling doe, who looks to be for sure due April 16th. That is actually exciting news, because that means she is bred to Prooved It. Karamba, although a nice buck, is my least favoirte of the 4 bucks that we have.  

Pictures coming soon, to show you my 4 pregnant does and I am working on some pictures of some of my kids as well. 


Here are a couple pics of Itty Bitty to hold you over. She is so cute, and tiny. Not sure what her daily gain is, I need to get it. She was the last kid born, she is a twin, but her brother who was normal size(8 lbs when born) was stillborn(still in the sac). She was 6 lbs, my smallest kid born this year.


----------



## ksalvagno

She is too cute!


----------



## redtailgal

Tiny or not, she is a cutie!  I love her boxy shape and that spot on her shoulder.......dreamy!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Finally, kicked my son off the computer. 

Here is a yearling doe born Feb. 2011.  She 75% boer/25% nubian and is out of one of our oldest Does Pippi, bred to Karamba and I am pretty sure due April 16th. If she isn't then she would be due after May 17th, when Prooved It was put in with them for about a month.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

The next doe(Little B)  that I also thought was due with the doe above(she doesn't have a name, I refer to her as doe Q), Isn't looking as far along, and I am wondering if she was missed by Karamba and was bred by Prooved It and would be due between May 17th and May 31st. I do remember Karamba spent a lot of time with the Q doe, and Little B has actually been in heat the day before, so it is possible he missed her heat cycle. I saw him breed the Q doeling several times, I only left Karamba in for that day. He wasn't supppos to be in with them. 

this is Little B,  she is Aunt B(Biotis's daughter)  and was also born February 2011. 





Here she is with her mom, Aunt B. Aunt B is beleived to finally be pregnant and due May 30th.   and bred to Prooved It. I am excited about this breeding Those brown rings on their muzzles are from our protein tubs. 







Aunt B,  Obviously looking pregnant, I am not sure why it took me so long to notice. I did actually take a second look at her one day last week, thinking she was looking fatter, and I looked at her udder, wondering if it was looking less wrinkled. This is a really big doe, but with out those horns she is a wimp.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

And last is Daisy, bred to Goldman. For what ever reason Twister kept breeding her, but she never took. But this time we got her. She is due June 23rd and already looking pretty darn round. She was huge last year, and carried a set of big twins, but lost the doeling at birth. She had the best buck on our farm last kidding season. 












Can anyone tell what "Fault" she has?






Other pictures of her are on post #717  as well as a couple other picture of Little B and doe Q on post #716, pg72.


----------



## snapnzap

Itty Bitty is awfully cute!  So are the rest of your girls!  Thanks for the pics.  I don't know enough to find a flaw in Daisy but I am interested to find out what it is.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

snapnzap said:
			
		

> Itty Bitty is awfully cute!  So are the rest of your girls!  Thanks for the pics.  I don't know enough to find a flaw in Daisy but I am interested to find out what it is.


I am going to give a few more people a chance to look at it, before I comment.  I posted these before Easter and I know lots of you were busy with family.

I hope everyone had a great Easter weekend.  We celebrated with a Sunrise morning service and a breakfast right afterwards, then home to take a nap and we made boiled shrimp and had a small family gathering at my husband's parent's house. It was a nice day.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Gorgeous goaties! Itty Bitty is adorable.


----------



## daisychick

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell what "Fault" she has?


It is hard to tell from the pics, but does she have weak pasterns??  I am certainly not positive on this cause I'm a newbie and don't know exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

Wow, the little goat with the spot on the shoulder is gorgeous. I LOVE her! I can't really tell from the pics any faults of Daisy. I'll guess her topline? Should be flatter? I really don't see one though!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

daisychick said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell what "Fault" she has?
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to tell from the pics, but does she have weak pasterns??  I am certainly not positive on this cause I'm a newbie and don't know exactly what I'm looking for.
Click to expand...

Good try,  she does appear to have weak pasterns in a couple of those photos, but she is due to have her feet trimmed and although her pasterns aren't perfect she is 5 and fairly pregnant at this point. 


The fault would disqualify her from walking into a show ring. And technically she should not even be registered, because of it. 

Hint: It is somewhere on the front half of her. 

Here are a couple more pictures of the front half. It would be a cull factor at birth. 

Funny how she looks different colors in these photos.


----------



## daisychick

Wow this is a tough one.........underbite?????     Ear folded wrong????  I am totally guessing here.


----------



## neener92

Her one ear is folded vertically?


----------



## marlowmanor

parrot mouth?


----------



## SDBoerGoats

Ok, in the first close up pic, her mouth looks a little crooked to me. I kind of thought that before in another pic but I thought maybe it was the light. In the side pics it looks a little like a monkey mouth. But you really have to look close to see it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

interesting, about her mouth. Honestly don't know if I  have ever looked at her bite.  Will have to do that.  


It is her ear.  It is folded on the verticle and is a fault.  Although I think her ear, gives her an overall off appearance. I will have to look more closely at her bite.


----------



## snapnzap

Thanks for the lesson!


----------



## neener92

I personally think her mouth looks fine! She is a very gorgeous doe!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Picture time  


We are having some changes take place this weekend, First we are weaning 11 of the 19 does, the kids will be between 8 and 10 weeks old. Kids will be weaned into a pen on the side of our shed, I believe it will be 22 kids.  Does will go up in the back field. That will leave 8 does nursing 17 kids that will still go in and out of the barn, their kids will have access to the creep feed area and their will also be 4 pregnant does in with them. and a young yearling doe that needs to be on grain. I am running out of room on the farm.  

Weaned kids will get a Bo-se shot, wormed and weighed. We just had them on a 5 day treatment of Sulfa-dimethoxine in the drinking water. Mom's will be on pasture only that are weaned. 

Okay here are some photos

This is Indies buck, he is sold and is going to be someones sires.  I sure hope they like him. I now he will be spoiled. 







Here he is in the creepfeed zone. right now I am going through 25 lbs of feed a day in the creep feed are, with a total of 37kids. 






More pictures of the creep feed area: 

this is when there are hardly no goats in it eating. 





And after I add more feed:





Some of my young does getting a little extra feed, They have a tendency to hang out by the barn more so it makes it a little easier to catch them in the barn, shut the door and give them an extra lb of feed.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

A couple more pregnancy photos.  I can't help but worry about Daisy, she is getting bigger by the day and she isn't due until June 23, I keep redoing the math thinking she must be due in May. Although she still hadn't started with an udder yet, so that is a good indicator that she has a few weeks to go, 8 to be exact. 

I am coming up with a plan for her, I plan on giving her drenches of Revive recipe and Magic recipe, alternating a couple times a week when she gets closer.    http://www.ilmeatgoat.org/Homemade recipes for goats(11).pdf   By the way, these are very good recipes and you should be printing them off or saving them. 

Sorry I got carried away with the pictures
















Our farm dog, Bella. she loves being in the barn with the goats. But one of our goats, Dancer, is mean to her right now, because she has babies on her, and Bella wont come into the barn any more. She just looks over the feeders. 





And here is Daisy on the right due in 8 weeks and a 14 month old doe due this weekend on the left. I really need to name this doe. We should have a contest.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

20K, how did you make your creep divider? We are trying to figure out a way to make the entrance so only the babies can get through. Since we originally had a horse training business here, it is set up for horses, so trying to re do it for goats. Have a 6 stall barn, tongue and groove stalls with the barred fronts. 12 x 12's. Kind of large for kidding pens but it's what I have! Also haves 3 sided barns with large paddocks that were for horses also, those have been renoved for goats. But trying to figure a design to make it work better, and really need a way to creep feed. Looks like you made yours, which is what my SIL is good at, but what did you use.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> 20K, how did you make your creep divider? We are trying to figure out a way to make the entrance so only the babies can get through. Since we originally had a horse training business here, it is set up for horses, so trying to re do it for goats. Have a 6 stall barn, tongue and groove stalls with the barred fronts. 12 x 12's. Kind of large for kidding pens but it's what I have! Also haves 3 sided barns with large paddocks that were for horses also, those have been renoved for goats. But trying to figure a design to make it work better, and really need a way to creep feed. Looks like you made yours, which is what my SIL is good at, but what did you use.


2x4 and rebarb for the rods with PVC pipe over the rods to keep them from being to rough on the bigger kids, holes are drilled every 2 inches from the center of them. Eye hooks on the ends to attach to the boards,but all our boards have special brackets on them made at a machine shop, so we can hook them all together to make pens. you pull out a couple rods here and there to make a small space for just the kids to go in. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.167298783341980.42576.100001855770147&type=3&l=0e7e793f5e  Here are some more photos. 







I would also suggest coming up with a way to make a smaller kidding pen, at least for the first day or two, incase you have a doe that has a hard time bonding.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

You need about a 3 1/2 to 4 inch gap, any bigger than that, some of the younger does can get in. My creep feed gate, really could be a little shorter where the bar opening is. They don't need quite that much height. the height also affects how big a goat can get into the  slots. 

this buckling is right at 10 weeks old, and needing to be weaned, He weighs near 50lbs. And clearly getting a little too big for the slots.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

Thanks so much! I went to the FB page and LOVE your different feeders etc. We actually have one side of the barn that only has one horse stall and it is just made of panels. My son in law ALSO brought home stacks and stacks of plywood left over from a job he was working on. We could SO make that whole side into pens like yours!  I also really like the eye bolt idea so as to be able to change or move things around. Thanks again!


----------



## snapnzap

Never apologize for too many pictures!  No such thing!


----------



## neener92

Indie's buck sure does look nice!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Weaned 11 does today with 22 kids, We also weighed all the kids, 37 of them and gave each of them a Bo-se shot.  


I will figure out daily gains tomorrow. We had Subway with the kids and enjoyed visiting with them this evening, after a hard day of chores.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

Your day sounds about like mine 20K. Been going all day long and Penny kidded this afternoon and it did not go well, still working on that. I am beat but my day isn't over yet. Probably not over all night long the way it's looking.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> Your day sounds about like mine 20K. Been going all day long and Penny kidded this afternoon and it did not go well, still working on that. I am beat but my day isn't over yet. Probably not over all night long the way it's looking.


I would say that my day, although busy, was going better than yours.  It is a long night trying to work with newborn kids that can't nurse. 

Q doe is on day 150 today.  And starting to look close to kidding. WE are checking on her every 2 to 3 hours. 


Here are some daily gains.

The winner is still

P79 wether at 65 days, 58 lbs, .75 lbs/day(Going to a fair)- 88%boer/12% Nubian and his mom is just 2 years old, a single. His mom's 2nd kidding.

A68b wether at 71 days, 50lbs, .58 lbs/day(Going to a fair)-This wether is 93% boer, he was a triplet, but one kid is fostered, his mom is 6 yrs old.
D74b wether at 63 days, 45 lbs, .57 lbs/day(My son's show wether) fullblood, a twin, and mom is 6 yrs old
I76a wether at 47 days, 36 lbs, .57 lbs/day (My son's show wether)100%, a twin, and mom is just 2 years old, her 2nd kidding
I71a wether at 67 days, 44lbs, .52 lbs/day(going to a fair)100%, from triplets, but one didn't survive, mom is 4 yrs old
I65a buck at 73 days, 47lbs, .52 lbs/day( going to a farm)100%, twin, mom is 6 yrs old
p38b doe at 46 days, 33 lbs, .52 lbs/day-She is 75%boer/25% nubian, a twin and mom is 9 yrs old
a68a buck at 73 days, 45lbs, .51 lbs/day(not sold)-93% boer, a triplet, being fostered with a 2nd kid, He originally was the biggest triplet.Mom is 6 yrs.
M55a doe at 60 days, 45lbs, .51 lbs/day- she is 75% boer/25% nubian and mom is 9 years old, a twin. 
m54a buck at 53 days, 45lbs, .51 lbs/day-he is 88% boer/12%nubian and mom is 7 yrs old, a twin
a57b doe at 74 days, 45 lbs, .49 lbs/day-she is 93% beor, mom is 7 yrs old, a twin
A68c doe at 71 days, 44lbs, .49 lbs/day-she is 93% boer, mom is 6 yrs, a triplet, but one was fostered. 

Then there are a bunch in the .45 to .49 range, and a couple more in the .40 to .45 range

My yearling does (this is for Redtail)

G80a doe at 50 days, 25 lbs, .34 lbs/day mom is 12 months old at kidding, 
G80b doe at 50 days, 28 lbs, .42 lbs/day

T82a doe at 43 days, 25lbs, .40 lbs/day Mom is 12 months
T82b doe (she is the bottle baby), I need to get a weight on her, but I would say it is close to her sister. 

z81a buck 61 days, 22 lbs, .24 lbs/day ( all I can say, is better luck next time with her kids)  They are pitiful. mom is 12 months. 
z81b  doe 61 days, 24 lbs, .25 lbs/day


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Some of the goats taking a morning nap after going out grazing. 












Peaches doeling looking mighty comfortable on this beautiful Monday morning.


----------



## redtailgal

love the last pic.

Thanks for sharing the weights.

I'll be breeding my girls at around 14 months old.  Hopefully, I will have the fortitude and memory to weigh the kids daily, lol.  I think the info could be helpful in the long run.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

Love the pics of them napping! It was 70 here yesterday and all ours were snoozing in the sun too. We were supposed to weigh market wethers yesterday but with the kidding and problems that didn't happen. Hopefully tonight we will get it done.


----------



## RPC

Very nice pictures I always love looking at them.

Redtail. I don't weigh mine daily I do once a week and then divide that weight but the number of days. So it they gained 3 pounds in the last 6 days they are gaining .50 pounds a day. Good luck and have fun when that time comes.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

RPC said:
			
		

> Very nice pictures I always love looking at them.
> 
> Redtail. I don't weigh mine daily I do once a week and then divide that weight but the number of days. So it they gained 3 pounds in the last 6 days they are gaining .50 pounds a day. Good luck and have fun when that time comes.


We weigh ours once at birth, maybe once at 4 to 6 weeks and then at weaning. Some of them had only been weighed at birth and weaning.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I have a very juicy looking doe out there.  Baby pictures coming in the next day or two.


----------



## SarahFair

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I have a very* juicy looking* doe out there.  Baby pictures coming in the next day or two.


----------



## RPC

If I had as many kids as you I would not weigh once a week but since I have just a few I do it so I can keep watch over them. Good luck on the new kids that you will get soon.


----------



## redtailgal

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I have a very juicy looking doe out there.  Baby pictures coming in the next day or two.


sigh.  I had JUST told my hubby that I'd like a nice juicy steak.  Gonna go ask for chicken now.........lol


----------



## 20kidsonhill

RPC said:
			
		

> If I had as many kids as you I would not weigh once a week but since I have just a few I do it so I can keep watch over them. Good luck on the new kids that you will get soon.


Weighing really helps monitor health.  Especially the need to worm.  I noticed peaches buckling drastically dropped in daily gain. I am wondering if it is an error in weighing or if he needs to be wormed again. I was going to try to reweigh him and see what is going on, and if it accurate then worm him again.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

redtailgal said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a very juicy looking doe out there.  Baby pictures coming in the next day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> sigh.  I had JUST told my hubby that I'd like a nice juicy steak.  Gonna go ask for chicken now.........lol
Click to expand...


----------



## 20kidsonhill

This will help with your craving for a steak.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

That's exactly how Penny looked yesterday! She kidded at 4 in the afternoon.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> That's exactly how Penny looked yesterday! She kidded at 4 in the afternoon.


babies are on their way, but we appear to be having problems. She pushed for 30 minutes, a big bubble came out about the size of a grapefruit, then she pushed really hard for 5 minutes, then the sac broke and a gallon of fluid came out, but still now baby. I am giving her 15 minutes, husband is on call to come and help. She is up in the field, I can't catch her, and I Have a couple young children with me today. Hopefully I am just being impatient and she is pushing a baby out as I type, I was trying to to give her some privacy. She was worried about me being there watching.


----------



## jarvisqh

hope all goes well  and she lets you help if you need to     ... good luck ...,


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Nothing yet, vet has been called, husband can't come home.


----------



## marlowmanor

Hoping things go okay with this delivery.  Hopefully you can get her caught and the vet can help.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Waiting for the vet, she isn't pushing any more. He should be here in 20 minutes or so.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull

I hope everything is OK!!


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## 20kidsonhill

The weird thing is, even though she is only 14 months old, she is a very big framed doe, well over the recommended breeding weight. So time will tell, if it is one big huge male or some tangled up triplets. I have never had to assist a first time doe during labor in 15 years of raising goats.


----------



## jarvisqh




----------



## 20kidsonhill

husband is out of his meeting and on his way home. 

Anyone else want to come to the party?


----------



## SarahFair

I would like to pop in...
Maybe learn a thing or two. 

Im not patient like you... I would have made the kids help me wrangle her up and probly had my arm up there figuring out whats going on


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SarahFair said:
			
		

> I would like to pop in...
> Maybe learn a thing or two.
> 
> Im not patient like you... I would have made the kids help me wrangle her up and probly had my arm up there figuring out whats going on


I am worried if I start trying to dig around in there by myself, as wild as she is, I may stress her out and still not get the kid out. I figure Better to have all the help lined up and things prepared for her. If I couldn't have gotten help she would be tied to a post or tree right now.  She went into active labor at 1pm, so I figure I have time to line up help.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> SDBoerGoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how Penny looked yesterday! She kidded at 4 in the afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> babies are on their way, but we appear to be having problems. She pushed for 30 minutes, a big bubble came out about the size of a grapefruit, then she pushed really hard for 5 minutes, then the sac broke and a gallon of fluid came out, but still now baby. I am giving her 15 minutes, husband is on call to come and help. She is up in the field, I can't catch her, and I Have a couple young children with me today. Hopefully I am just being impatient and she is pushing a baby out as I type, I was trying to to give her some privacy. She was worried about me being there watching.
Click to expand...

OMGOSH! I hope things go ok! Fingers crossed things go OK.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Husband got here first, and we have ourselves a a buck and a doe. And mom and babies are bonding in a pen. Kids were in proper position, but they are pretty good sized. Called the vet back and told him we have things under control, by the way, he is my father n' law. We did need to tie the legs off and pull the buckling, she was able to push the doeling out on her own.  

Guess what, the doeling is a clean 1x1 teated and a paint.   88% boer.  Buckling is also 1x1 teated and a traditional with a dark head, and a spot on one leg. 

Pictures coming this evening. 

Thanks for every ones well wishes.


----------



## jarvisqh

yay!!!!!!!

uhoh .. now you have to refigure your keep choices lol ...   new doeling ..  lol


----------



## fanov8

Glad everything turned out well!  I would have been scared to death!  Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jarvisqh said:
			
		

> yay!!!!!!!
> 
> uhoh .. now you have to refigure your keep choices lol ...   new doeling ..  lol


That is no joke, do you know how hard it was for me to narrow it down to 4 does out of 20 choices.  We will be putting this doeling up for sale, incase anyone is interested.   I just can't keep everyone.  I am however crossing my fingers and toes for a doeling or two or three out of Daisy and Goldman. 

and a doeling or two out of Prooved It and Aunt B.


----------



## RPC

I hear ya i have kept all my doelings until this year. Okay so i have a small herd and have only had 2 but it was hard to make the choice to sell 2 of them this year. Good luck and I hope the other kiddings are easier.


----------



## daisychick

Glad things worked out and you have another doeling to choose from.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

Awesome! Congratulations! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## jodief100




----------



## Pearce Pastures

Phew so glad for good news!  Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Roll farms

Do you deliver?


----------



## Mitransplant

If you deliver as  Roll Farms said, I am just a few miles (hundred or so) from them and will take one as well. LOL    Congrats on all your babies. Hoping for more girls.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I feel bad posting with out pics, but I was at the ball field most the night and now it is dark,  I did the chores in the dark.  We are just now eating super, The babies looked good, the doeling is so girly looking. The buckling looks like he would have been a great 4H prospect, but it will be the wrong time of year for that for him.  

I am thinking Little B isn't due now until the middle to end of May. Which is kind of cool, since that means she will be bred to Prooved It. Gosh another doeling I will want to keep.


----------



## Tmaxson

Congratulations and great news on the happy ending.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Thanks for the congratulations, Everyone.  


Here they are, I am very excited about this doe and buck. I just feel like this is the direction we have been working towards with our Boer/Nubian crosses. 88% boer x 12 % Nubian.  Keep in mind, we aren't breeding for color, so that really is just an added bonus for this little doeling. I just remembered I haven't weighed them yet. But I would say 8 to 9 for the buck and maybe 8 for the doe.


----------



## neener92

Those two are adorable! It seems Indie's doeling, Lorily's doeling, and this doeling have that same spot on their rear, same side too....maybe I'm wrong. You are so lucky!


----------



## Tmaxson

Wow they are gorgeous!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

neener92 said:
			
		

> Those two are adorable! It seems Indie's doeling, Lorily's doeling, and this doeling have that same spot on their rear, same side too....maybe I'm wrong. You are so lucky!


I am not sure if it is the same side, but it is the same shape.  Not from the same bucks though, which is interesting, This doeling is out of karamba and Indie's and Lorily's doelings are out of Twister.


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> neener92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those two are adorable! It seems Indie's doeling, Lorily's doeling, and this doeling have that same spot on their rear, same side too....maybe I'm wrong. You are so lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if it is the same side, but it is the same shape.  Not from the same bucks though, which is interesting, This doeling is out of karamba and Indie's and Lorily's doelings are out of Twister.
Click to expand...

I looked at them on your website, Indie's and Lorily's are on the same side, this girls is on the opposite. That's still interesting though.....sorry, I had to point that out.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

neener92 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neener92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those two are adorable! It seems Indie's doeling, Lorily's doeling, and this doeling have that same spot on their rear, same side too....maybe I'm wrong. You are so lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if it is the same side, but it is the same shape.  Not from the same bucks though, which is interesting, This doeling is out of karamba and Indie's and Lorily's doelings are out of Twister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked at them on your website, Indie's and Lorily's are on the same side, this girls is on the opposite. That's still interesting though.....sorry, I had to point that out.
Click to expand...

When you come to visit you are going to know all the goats by name.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Oh my goodness, now I want a Boer!  That little paint doe is so pretty!!


----------



## snapnzap

They are super cute...what a nice ending to a scary day.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

Oh WOW! They are gorgeous! I absolutely LOVE the little doeling! Our Nubian cross had a paint buckling, much like your doeling, but lighter red. I SOOO wish he was a doeling! Congrats, they are really nice.


----------



## RPC

Wow those kids look really nice....It is hard to imagine what they will end up looking like usually. But with those two I think anyone would be thrilled with the end product. They are really nice and good luck with them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

you would think after 15 years of raising goats we could tell if a doe is due in 1 or 2 days or in 30 days.  I will have to post pics tomorrow and let you all guess.  
 I am referring to Little B, who I posted  about  3 or 4 pages back. 

I think 30 days, dh thinks this week, because he doesn't think there is any way she could go another 30 days. She was either bred on the one day, making her 151 days today, or she was exposed to a buck for 3 weeks, making her due May 16 to beginning of June.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Noticed last night, that one of my bucks that is already sold and going to his new home was favoring one of his back legs, and this morning it is worse. He isn't standing on it at all.     Figure he must have caught it on something and twisted his ankle, but we are putting him on Penn G and confining him to help the healing process.  It is Indie's buckling, he is pictures 3 or 4 pages back in the standing up on one of the feeders in the creep feed area.


----------



## Mitransplant

Hope the Penn G works and the confinement.  Poor guy,  hope he is better and able to go to his new home.


----------



## SarahFair

Adorable


----------



## drdoolittle

Very beautiful!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Finally getting some much needed spring rain. It rained every week through the winter, but as soon as spring gets here we haven't seen a rain in 3 or 4 weeks. 

Our first kid went to his new home to get ready for the fair that he will be attending.  

Little B is still pregnant and nothing major has changed on her. looking more and more like it will be another month. Will get some pics, when I get a chance and it isn't raining. 


The buckling with the injured leg, must of caught it on something or was banged by a doe, he has some swelling in the upper part of his leg. But I am being hopeful that it is a temporary injury and it will heal.  

The new kids are being offered a bottle twice a day. The doeling drank 8 ounces this afternoon. we are going to evaluate the doe and probably worm her.  She should be milking better than that, but she does look like she came down on a quite a bit of weight. I am thinking parasites are to blame. We were trying not to worm her with anything too strong while she was pregnant, we did notice she looked a little pale when we checked her mouth, but wanted to wait until after she kidded to worm her with synanthic. 

I consulted with Roll about bottle nipples, since I have my first bottle baby in 3 years. She is doing well by the way, she will be going to her new home in Maryland in a couple weeks. I was using the pritchard nipple, but she kept chocking on the bottle, and just in general seemed congested and having a hard time. So we gave her a round of Penn G, and tried a bigger nipple that Roll recommended. It is a lot better for a boer kid than the smaller pritchard nipple. Even the new born kid drinks on it really well. I probably wont buy Pritchard nipples again, or maybe keep one on hand for a runt emergency. 

This is the link to the nipple, it just fits over the end of a soda pop bottle, doesn't screw on. Doesn't leave air into the bottle, so every know and then the kid has to let go to let air back in. 
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/lambar-feeding-outfit/camid/LIV/cp/16743/


----------



## SDBoerGoats

So you have to bottle feed babies too! I am not liking it this time, I am too busy this time of year. Is your doe just not making enough milk? Penny has plenty of milk, but for some reason, the one buckling just won't nurse. Joey, with the legs, will nurse if you hold him up to mom and hold her, but she's so wild she jumps around and he gets knocked off. 
So I guess I am just going to settle in with the bottles. But I am going to try and get them to use the bucket maybe tomorrow. I LOVE Pritchard nipples! I had the ones to go on the pop bottles and the babies I had in January hated them. I got the Pritchards and they went to town on the bottle. I even have Pritchards on my nursing bucket.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> So you have to bottle feed babies too! I am not liking it this time, I am too busy this time of year. Is your doe just not making enough milk? Penny has plenty of milk, but for some reason, the one buckling just won't nurse. Joey, with the legs, will nurse if you hold him up to mom and hold her, but she's so wild she jumps around and he gets knocked off.
> So I guess I am just going to settle in with the bottles. But I am going to try and get them to use the bucket maybe tomorrow. I LOVE Pritchard nipples! I had the ones to go on the pop bottles and the babies I had in January hated them. I got the Pritchards and they went to town on the bottle. I even have Pritchards on my nursing bucket.


I think I will keep both kinds available, just in case. 

My bottle baby is from a first time doe, who had twins. She is taking care of one of them, but she rejected her 2nd born.  Hopefully she will do better the next time.


----------



## ksj0225

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> This is the link to the nipple, it just fits over the end of a soda pop bottle, doesn't screw on. Doesn't leave air into the bottle, so every know and then the kid has to let go to let air back in.
> http://www.jefferslivestock.com/lambar-feeding-outfit/camid/LIV/cp/16743/


Yup, we use those and LOVE them!!!


----------



## SDBoerGoats

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> SDBoerGoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have to bottle feed babies too! I am not liking it this time, I am too busy this time of year. Is your doe just not making enough milk? Penny has plenty of milk, but for some reason, the one buckling just won't nurse. Joey, with the legs, will nurse if you hold him up to mom and hold her, but she's so wild she jumps around and he gets knocked off.
> So I guess I am just going to settle in with the bottles. But I am going to try and get them to use the bucket maybe tomorrow. I LOVE Pritchard nipples! I had the ones to go on the pop bottles and the babies I had in January hated them. I got the Pritchards and they went to town on the bottle. I even have Pritchards on my nursing bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will keep both kinds available, just in case.
> 
> My bottle baby is from a first time doe, who had twins. She is taking care of one of them, but she rejected her 2nd born.  Hopefully she will do better the next time.
Click to expand...

Same thing happened to us, one of our first timers took the buckling and loves him to death. But she wouldn't have anything to do with the doeling. So we left her with her mom so she could be with the herd but bottle fed her. When she saw me coming with the bottle she would come running, never had to chase her down!

I mis spoke about my bucket nurse, I TRIED to put the Pritchards on it, but it leaked. Luckily I had also ordered the red nipples that were suggested and used them on the last babies. They didn't like the bigger ones at first but they got the hang of it. These new babies, although I don't think are under sized, 8.8 lb and 9 lb at birth, wouldn't use the bigger nipples last night so I am back to the bottles for now. I so wish they could use the bucket, bottle feeding 4 times a day takes a lot of my time.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

New kids are still showing interest in a bottle, doeling drank 10 ounces and buckling drank 4. I am considering pulling the doeling and bottle feeding her and offering her for sale as a bottle baby. But we will see how it goes over the next few days. She actually ran up to me, and looked happy to see me and the bottle. 

I have to go through Goldman's pen right now to get to the new kids, and he decided to challenge me while I was carrying some hay. I won, but all I had was my bare hands, so my hand is a little sore right now, since when I aimed for his ear, I hit his horn one time by accident, but after a couple good smacks on the ear and me hollering at him, he backed down and stood 10 feet away from me. I can see this boy needs to be taught some manners. I would love to try to get him back up in the field with the other bucks, but I have one getting ready to be rented out, and another one for sale, and I don't want them all beat up. So for know he is separated, but sharing adjoining fence lines.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I decided to take my camera out to get new photos of Little B, so you all could see that she has a month to go and I am right and my husband's prediction of her being due this week was wrong. 



and.........................................

We have a little girl. Of course there is grass everywhere and she had her in the dirt.


----------



## Mitransplant

What a cute kid! Congrats!  Of course they have them in the dirt when there are other better places.    Beautiful baby!


----------



## wannacow

Congratulations!!


----------



## Mamaboid

Gonna be no livin with the hubby, but that baby is worth it.  Beautiful.


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on all your new kids!


----------



## SDBoerGoats

I thought before I read your post she was roan! Love her dark coloring, she is a doll.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I am very excited, I had my first person contact us after looking at our website, interested in buying goats. They found our website by searching for goats in VA and it came up. I have been working on key words and trying to get the search engines to bring our site up. Looks like it is finally working. 
I haven't ran out of goats to sell yet. But I have lots of them already spoken for and we just weaned some of them, and some of them are still on their mom's.


----------



## RPC

Well it sounds like you are doing well, I am trying to get my website to show up on the first page when googled but have not succeeded yet LOL. The new doeling seems to have good width to her.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

MORE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!

Just a picture of some of our new doelings. The reason why some of their mouths look dirty, is because of the protein tubs we put out for them. 







This is Little B and her new doeling.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

And you have to have some flying goat pictures. 







































And my favorite one.................................


----------



## RPC

Wow they sure are growing nicely. I love the flying goats pictures.


----------



## daisychick

Love the flying goat pictures!


----------



## drdoolittle

How cute!!


----------



## snapnzap

Oh I just love those flapping ears.


----------



## Missy

Adorable!!!


----------



## SDBoerGoats

Beautiful goats!  I just love the flying ears....


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Love those!!!  you take such great pics!


----------



## wannacow

Did you get bowled over?    I think I'd be running!  They looked like they were coming really fast.    Fun pics!


----------



## Missy

wannacow said:
			
		

> Did you get bowled over?    I think I'd be running!  They looked like they were coming really fast.    Fun pics!


 They are soo adorable!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

This is Donna's sister. Her computer is down. To contact her send email to her email or contact info on website. She will be using a friends cell phone to check her emails daily. Thank you.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

wannacow said:
			
		

> Did you get bowled over?    I think I'd be running!  They looked like they were coming really fast.    Fun pics!


I've never had one run into me.  and they were very excited to see me. I head up to the field to take photos while they are grazing and it isn't easy, they all come running the second they see me. 

I am putting 25 lbs of creep feed out twice a day. We have 10 kids that have gone to their new homes, so there is right at 30 kids eating out of the creep feeder right now.  

Aunt B wasn't feeling well earlier int the week, she is due memorial weekend, We checked her over and she is anemic. She is being treated with magic drench for energy, Pig iron and B complex, and was wormed.  I sure hope we get to see some Prooved It kids out of her, And I am hoping for doelings, since she isn't full blood, bucklings wont do me much good this time of year. I purchased her as a wether doe for 4H kids, but since she didn't kid on time we for sure needs girls. 

Daisy is looking energetic, but really big. due June 25th, There are some pictures posted of the girls a few pages back. I will have to get some updated ones. 

Otherwise, all is well on the farm.


----------



## RPC

Well I hope aunt B pulls out of it just fine. I wish I was going to have more babies soon. I am ready to start breeding LOL.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

almost had a farm tragedy, the tree that we have our protein tub hanging from, is a cluster of trees, and there is a space between two trees around 4 inches or so, and there were two goats kids with their heads stuck in it, A smaller kid at the bottom, getting stomped on. I was sure she was dead when I found them. Covered in mud and foot prints all over her from the other kid, who is at least 55 or more lbs stepping on her. The kid on the bottom was my newest kid born, Little B's doeling and only 2 weeks old. She seems to be okay, but dazed. 

Got to love goats, and I do believe we will be figuring out something different to do with our protein tub. Looks like they tried to reach their head through the  space to get to it. 

Here is a picture of how we have it hanging, we did this, because the kids kept standing in the tub and getting it very very dirt. Hanging it has really helped with the waste from having to wash the dirt out of it.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

Aww, the poor little thing getting smushed. Thank goodness you found her in time! Goats, if there's a way to get in trouble, they sure will find it. 
Know what you mean about wanting girls out of the does kidding late. Out of the 3 does that have kidded in the last 2 weeks, we got 4 bucklings! What to do with them?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> Aww, the poor little thing getting smushed. Thank goodness you found her in time! Goats, if there's a way to get in trouble, they sure will find it.
> Know what you mean about wanting girls out of the does kidding late. Out of the 3 does that have kidded in the last 2 weeks, we got 4 bucklings! What to do with them?


Sorry about all your bucklings this time of year. I do need a buck from Daisy, I have two people on hold waiting for full-blood bucks. So I figure I will end up with all bucks from Aunt B and all does from Daisy.     Both does had stillborns last time they kidded, so that isn't very promising this time around. 

Aunt B had 2 big stillborns, a buck and a doe and a little runt doe that survived. And Daisy had a stillborn doe and a live buck. He was really really nice. This time Daisy is born to Goldman so I am really excited about that breeding.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Today, it was hot and stuffy in our barn, No electricity, no fans. I had the passing thought today about the fact that my husband helps designs the barns for his company and is an expert when it comes to ventilation and I just found it rather ironic.  Not that I haven't had that thought before, but while I was sweating in a stuffy barn I was reminded of that fact.  

Our goats don't really stay in the barn much in the summer, Of course it isn't very nice to stay in, They only run in it if it is storming. The creepfeed area is in it, so the kids do come in to eat twice a day. 

The main herd(adults) will be up on pasture from now until November, and they will use the calf huts for shelter during storms. 

right now using the barn, are all the kids, plus 4 does that still have kids on them, and 2 does that are pregnant(Daisy and Aunt B) and fuzzball, who is a yearling and wasn't bred yet.  The adults are getting grain one time a day, the creepfeed area is getting grain twice a day. and the bucks are getting 2 lbs each one time a day.  The adult weaned does are off grain for the season and are on pasture only.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Well, things are going pretty well here on the farm.  We have been struggling with some parasite problems, but have been able to keep everyone alive. The kids looking pretty good, a couple of them slowed down on growth rate, but hopefully with some better parasite management that will improve. The main problem was the older does that were weaned onto pasture, they were hit hard and we had to put them back on grain, they are starting to look a little better. 

Here are a few pictures we took today, Aunt B and Daisy are still getting bigger. Aunt B is due in 7 to 10 days, according to my records, and Daisy still have a month to go, due June 25th. 


I love these pictures, it shows great team work and Daisy is the team leader. 





Daisy holding the branch down, The big doe toward the back is Aunt B.






when that approach stopped working, they tried this for a while.










and, I love aunt B in the middle of this picture, she is such a sweat doe. 






Aunt B and her daughter little B





And Daisy





And this is little B's doeling from this year, with an attractive shot of Daisy behind her.


----------



## manybirds

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Well, things are going pretty well here on the farm.  We have been struggling with some parasite problems, but have been able to keep everyone alive. The kids looking pretty good, a couple of them slowed down on growth rate, but hopefully with some better parasite management that will improve. The main problem was the older does that were weaned onto pasture, they were hit hard and we had to put them back on grain, they are starting to look a little better.
> 
> Here are a few pictures we took today, Aunt B and Daisy are still getting bigger. Aunt B is due in 7 to 10 days, according to my records, and Daisy still have a month to go, due June 25th.
> 
> 
> I love these pictures, it shows great team work and Daisy is the team leader.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_may_201.jpg
> 
> Daisy holding the branch down, The big doe toward the back is Aunt B.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_may_202.jpg
> 
> 
> when that approach stopped working, they tried this for a while.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_may_203.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_may_204.jpg
> 
> and, I love aunt B in the middle of this picture, she is such a sweat doe.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_may_205.jpg
> 
> 
> Aunt B and her daughter little B
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_may_207.jpg
> 
> And Daisy
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_may_208.jpg
> 
> And this is little B's doeling from this year, with an attractive shot of Daisy behind her.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_little_b_doeling_may_202.jpg


your boers have really long backs!


----------



## SDBoerGoats

Beautiful goats! I love the piggy back pics, using each other's backs to get to the leaves. The doeling in the last pic is gorgeous. She looks alot like my Cocoa, she is the doeling out of Spicey and Sundance, our biggest and most elegant looking doeling this year.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

here are a few pictures I took today. 
Aunt B is still looking pregnant and still due to kid any day now. 






This is one of the newer kids born, he is 88% boer/ 12%nubian and doeing quite well. 





The next pictures are of my son's show wethers for this year. two are for our county fair and one is for the state fair

this is his state fair pick. He is 88% boer/ 12 % nubian and out of our doe Nova and buck Twister









this is Dancer's full-blood buckling, but we wethered him for our county fair. He is doing well, but doesn't have the smoothest front legs, He for sure has the longest ears I have ever seen on our farm. 





and this is a wether out of Annie and Prooved It. And probably my favorite. Some days I like him a lot, some days I am not so sure. Not the best picture of him. He is the one with his mouth full of leaves. He is certainly the smoothest shouldered of the 3 wethers.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

I love the wether in the last pic, by Prooved It, he sure is a tank! You can show your fair wethers with horns? We have to take ours off, which I think makes no sense, since they will be slaughtered anyway. And no scurs allowed!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> I love the wether in the last pic, by Prooved It, he sure is a tank! You can show your fair wethers with horns? We have to take ours off, which I think makes no sense, since they will be slaughtered anyway. And no scurs allowed!


In the EAst most shows allow horns, We don't ever dehorn any wethers that we sell. The further west you go the more shows make you dehorn, I think in a few years you will be seeing most meat goat shows start allowing horns. 

I am looking forward to lots of kids out of Prooved It next year. We only had 4 does bred to him this year. All his kids are really nice.


----------



## RPC

Wow the kids are looking good....We are aloud to have horns on our meat goats but not dairy goats.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

Wow, I hope so 20K, makes no sense to me at all to have to take the horns off market wethers. In the breed classes, like the Breeders Herd of 3,  or Does of 2010 etc, Boer goats do not have to have the horns off because it is considered a breed standard, they just have to tip them, or put a garden hose on them.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm

I love these pictures, Thank you so much for taking the time to take them and then post them all.. I dont have Boers and i just love looking at them....


Thank you again,

Cyndi


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Glad you are enjoying the pictures.   The goats have been a lot of work this year, we are  starting to get a little tired of it, and even though I have sold a quite a few I feel like there are a lot still here.  I sold 3 more this week that will be going to 4H shows, They haven't taken them home yet and I have 3 others already sold that haven't been picked up yet. That leaves 8 kids that are still for sale, with 3 of those headed to the stockyards in a week or two that we have decided just aren't doing well enough to bother with any longer. One has really knobby legs, another one growing way too slow and a 3rd just not filling out real well as far as muscling goes. 

And we also have my son's 3 wethers for the fair, and my 4 does that I Have chosen to keep.  That makes a total of 21 that we are still creep feeding. Honestly, it feels like more than that. 

I just put an ad up on craigslist for two of the does that I have for sale. This is not a sales pitch to any of you. I consider this thread for educational purposes and not for advertisement. Just thought those of you that have been following along would like to see one of my approaches to advertisement.  Most the time I link the ad to our website, but this time I choose to just package these two girls together and sell them as is. I don't consider either one of these does the better of what we had, so they are priced at just above meat prices, in hopes that they will sell and I don't have to keep feeding them. 

http://harrisonburg.craigslist.org/grd/3040362182.html

And here is a little fullblood doeling I had just put up for sale, but I sold her yesterday to a beginner 4h'er, we weighed her last night and she weighs 42 lbs, and they have 70 days until the fair, we figured if she holds at a .3 daily gain she will put on 21 lbs and make their minimum weight of 60 lbs, although the dad said they that they really don't have  a minimum weight, they didn't turn any of the kids away last year. I  think she will possibly reach 70 lbs and do a little better on weight gain. She is split(fish) teated on both sides and with her slow growth rate I decided to let her go at a bargain price. But I have to say she is not lacking in muscling nor structure.
http://harrisonburg.craigslist.org/grd/3039774372.html


----------



## Roll farms

Great pics!  Poor Aunt B!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Great pics!  Poor Aunt B!


I know, she is moving kind of slow these days. I will be really disappointed if I don't get at least one doe out of this breeding.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Okay, here are some more pics.   These are some pics of my does that I decided to keep this year. They aren't the best photos, because I cropped them out of group pictures. 

This doeling is out of Glory and Prooved It and she is fullblood. She is kind of ordinary looking, but has the complete package with smoothness, good teats(2x2) and good pigmentation.  Her sister is a little flashier looking, but didn't have as good a teat structure. I named her Chloe.







Valentine is out of Snowball and Karamba. born the week of Valentine's Day, and had a heart shape on her back for a while, but know it looks like a blob. She is the thickest doe born this year on our farm, but not the prettiest. She is 93% boer






In this picture Valentine is on the left and Chloe's sister is on the right. Cloe's sister isn't sold yet, I have someone coming to look at her, if she doesn't sell I am taking her off the sales page and keeping her. 







This doe I named "Just Wow" and is out of Indie and Twister.  I love this doe. She is 100% boer, but her mom is not registered. 











This is a 75% boer/ 25% nubian doe  and out of Tori and karamba. She is named Tori Ann and she will be the replacement for Lorily, since she prolaped. 
she is on the right, not the best picture of her.





In this picture she is laying down  and is the one in the front of the picture.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

A couple other odd and end pictures.

This is a doe I sold, that I am being paid room and board for until they can come and get her. The longer I have her the more I wished I had kept her. 






several of the kids laying down in one of their favorite spots. 





and just a group pictures of some of them.


----------



## jodief100




----------



## Missy

That is a lot of adorable in one area


----------



## RPC

Wow they are looking good. I would be happy with all of them. Congrats to you.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

Me too, they are  super good looking Boers!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

thank you. We are very happy with our new bucks.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

I would be....I am really looking forward to seeing what Sundance produces. He bred one doe last summer, Spicey, and she had 3 gorgeous triplets, but only one doeling. But the other two made our best market wethers. Cocoa, the doeling,  is a good size doeling, over 60 pounds, and she has her daddy's gorgeous head and eyes. I'll try to get a pic of her. Sundance only bred one other doe, Sugar, who was Spicey's daughter, and if you recall, she just fell over and died a couple of months ago. Those babies i was so looking forward to! 

But he gets to breed quite a few this season, all the daughters of Remington, and I think we are going to breed Spicey to Remington this time, to see what she does.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> I would be....I am really looking forward to seeing what Sundance produces. He bred one doe last summer, Spicey, and she had 3 gorgeous triplets, but only one doeling. But the other two made our best market wethers. Cocoa, the doeling,  is a good size doeling, over 60 pounds, and she has her daddy's gorgeous head and eyes. I'll try to get a pic of her. Sundance only bred one other doe, Sugar, who was Spicey's daughter, and if you recall, she just fell over and died a couple of months ago. Those babies i was so looking forward to!
> 
> But he gets to breed quite a few this season, all the daughters of Remington, and I think we are going to breed Spicey to Remington this time, to see what she does.


It is hard to decide which buck to breed with which doe. We will be using 3 bucks this fall, And will have 18 or so does to breed, plus an additional 4 yearlings a little later in the season. I guess I will just divide them up equally and see how it goes. Although I already know that this year I will be putting my biggest older does with Goldman, since he is a pretty aggressive breeder. The problem will be when my yearlings need to be bred he may be more buck than they can handle and out of the 4 there is one for sure I would like to breed to him. We have talked about lutalysing the younger/smaller does and only putting them with him when they are for sure in heat. Although I do think he seems a little calmer this year than last year. Too many decisions.


Love to see pictures of Sundance's doeling.


----------



## neener92

"Just Wow" is exactly that! I'm so happy I have her brother! I am so happy with both the kids I got from you!


----------



## SDBoerGoats

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> SDBoerGoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be....I am really looking forward to seeing what Sundance produces. He bred one doe last summer, Spicey, and she had 3 gorgeous triplets, but only one doeling. But the other two made our best market wethers. Cocoa, the doeling,  is a good size doeling, over 60 pounds, and she has her daddy's gorgeous head and eyes. I'll try to get a pic of her. Sundance only bred one other doe, Sugar, who was Spicey's daughter, and if you recall, she just fell over and died a couple of months ago. Those babies i was so looking forward to!
> 
> But he gets to breed quite a few this season, all the daughters of Remington, and I think we are going to breed Spicey to Remington this time, to see what she does.
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to decide which buck to breed with which doe. We will be using 3 bucks this fall, And will have 18 or so does to breed, plus an additional 4 yearlings a little later in the season. I guess I will just divide them up equally and see how it goes. Although I already know that this year I will be putting my biggest older does with Goldman, since he is a pretty aggressive breeder. The problem will be when my yearlings need to be bred he may be more buck than they can handle and out of the 4 there is one for sure I would like to breed to him. We have talked about lutalysing the younger/smaller does and only putting them with him when they are for sure in heat. Although I do think he seems a little calmer this year than last year. Too many decisions.
> 
> 
> Love to see pictures of Sundance's doeling.
Click to expand...

I have the same thoughts, Sundance is a gentle quiet buck, so I want to put him with the younger doelings, and then of course they will get bred a little later. Remington will get to breed all the original does, except for a few I want to try with Sundance this time. Just have to make sure I keep track for the registered ones! See, Cocoa, Sundance's daughter, will have to be bred to Remington. . She was born in December, and has pretty good size, but he is a big buck. So I'm thinking of holding her back a while. Of course, there is the Boer/Kiko buckling we kept. He is the same age as Cocoa but I hadn't really planned on using him yet. But he's no way near as big as his daddy so there's a thought.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We have an exhausting evening, tonight. We have a pretty large 4H club coming to our farm to use some of our kids to practice judging/evaluating meat goats.  And we have a possible buyer coming to look at two doelings for sale, and we have another family coming to pick up their two show wethers.  

I figure Aunt B is due today and at around 150 to 152 days, So right around 6:30 pm should be a good time for her to start pushing.  

On the bright side I will have less goats to feed after tonight. I have still just been putting out 25 lbs in the creep feed area, twice a day, but with 23 kids steady growing and some of them at 65 to 75 lbs, I really need to be feeding more or getting rid of more kids.  Several are sold, they just haven't gone to their new homes yet. 

We will be taking my son's show wethers out of the barn and off pasture and penning them and switching them to show feed this weekend. and we have our first weigh-in this weekend, He will be weighing-in 4 goats and a lamb. I will take some pictures.  but hopefully the next pictures I post are of Biotis's kids and preferably doelings.   She had 2 does and a buck last year, but only one doe survived at birth, the other two were stillborns. she is big enough to be carrying triplets again.   I wouldn't complain about triplet doelings. 
My son wants her to have a buckling so he can butcher it this fall, it is too late in the year to use her kids for show wethers. I have one kid that I am saving right now for him for butchering, he requested two.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Guess who I just checked on and is laying near the barn by herself, while everyone else is up in the field grazing?

  I think we are at the 24 hour count down, but then again she could hold out on me. I don't have a confirmed exact breeding date/time wrote down, I have a note stating that she was in heat with the buck for a couple of days 152 days ago.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

Of course she should have the babies tonight! Right when everyone starts to show up! LOL! That's what Daisy did to us a couple weeks ago, first off we didn't even know she WAS pregnant, then when it became obvious, not much in the way of signs of being close. No bag, no softening of ligs, but the night the does are left out in the big pen, and the morning we have to leave the ranch at 6 in the morning, cause that is D Day for hauling the positive does, THAT"S when she decides to have the baby!   So a mad rush to bring her and baby in the barn, and make sure everything is OK, cause we had to leave like a half hour ago. Told the kids, I know you all have the flu, but you gotta step up and make sure this baby nurses, and mama is taking care of him! So proud of them, cause they did a bang up job too. 

Hope things all work out, you get some sold, and a new set of doelings, times 3!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> Of course she should have the babies tonight! Right when everyone starts to show up! LOL! That's what Daisy did to us a couple weeks ago, first off we didn't even know she WAS pregnant, then when it became obvious, not much in the way of signs of being close. No bag, no softening of ligs, but the night the does are left out in the big pen, and the morning we have to leave the ranch at 6 in the morning, cause that is D Day for hauling the positive does, THAT"S when she decides to have the baby!   So a mad rush to bring her and baby in the barn, and make sure everything is OK, cause we had to leave like a half hour ago. Told the kids, I know you all have the flu, but you gotta step up and make sure this baby nurses, and mama is taking care of him! So proud of them, cause they did a bang up job too.
> 
> Hope things all work out, you get some sold, and a new set of doelings, times 3!


Got to love goats and farming.  

Well, no babies this evening and the farm was very very busy. Saturday morning will be very busy for us, we have weigh-in, plus two baseball games, plus I have to  work 3  hours at a thrift store for our church, I should have made arrangements for someone else to  work at the church.  Surely that is when Aunt B is going to decide to go.  Anytime tomorrow will be just fine, I have no plans. 
I will try to add a couple pictures of her in the morning, 

Did I mention how bad my back is hurting  this evening. That is not normal for me.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We have ourselves a pair of twin doelings from Prooved it and Aunt B.  I was just getting ready to post pictures of her getting ready to go into labor this morning and nesting. 

Here she is right before she kidded. I haven't gotten a chance yet to take pictures of the kids, It took me 20 minutes to get her out of the field and into a pen in the barn before they storms get here today. She was up under the cedar trees and we played ring-around-the-cedar-trees for a while before I was able to get a lead on her during a contractions. Then she walked at a snails pass down to the barn. 














And yes, I know she has an ugly udder. I am giving the kids a little time to dry off and get their feet under them and then I am going to get some milk into them, They will need assistance for a couple days getting on those big teats. The one you can see int this picture is more blown out that the other one, so at least I am only working with one really bad side.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

AWESOME NEWS! Twin doelings! HOOOORAY!!!!!!!! Can 't wait to see the baby pics!!!! Congratulations!   And yes, she has quite the udder, yep, I'm thinking the babies might need some help there. And sorry about your back, back pain is the worst.


----------



## daisychick

Poor Aunt B needs a heavy duty support bra.        Congrats on getting 2 girls!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Oh my.  So this may sound like a dumb question, but when they are blown out like that, are they in any pain?  I am not being smart, just asking.


----------



## GLENMAR

daisychick said:
			
		

> Poor Aunt B needs a heavy duty support bra.        Congrats on getting 2 girls!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Oh my.  So this may sound like a dumb question, but when they are blown out like that, are they in any pain?  I am not being smart, just asking.


She isn't very comfortable the last day when her udder goes "boom"  It is really just the last 12 hours or so that her udder really gets bad, Then the first few days that she is nursing. She only had one live kid last year, and did really well with her, I milked out the bad side for a couple days.   I have only had her since October of 2012, I knew when I purchased her that her udder was bad. I felt I was up to the challenge, since I had another doe that had equally as bad an udder, I have some does in the herd from her still and their udders have not done this, so i am holding out hope that it was poor management and not genetics.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Here are the little girls from Aunt B.  I haven't weighed them, but maybe 7 1/2 lbs each.  Both does are a 1x1 functional and a 1x1 non-functional with a lot of spacing in between the functional and nonfunctional teat. 

The two together at 3 hours old.






one of them by the bad teat. At this point I should mention if it was january and about 15 degrees, I wouldn't be real happy with Aunt B. My husband wants me to have this be her last year since we could add the does to our herd in her place. 





Okay, the rest of these pictures are all of the same doeling, I love her markings.


----------



## Missy

Those are just adorable


----------



## SDBoerGoats

Oh the babies are so cute! Is the one black and white or just really dark like mom? Love the black circle around the eye. And I have to say, in the close pic of Aunt B, I love her head, so classic and she looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## RPC

They look good I cant wait to see them in a few weeks.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> Oh the babies are so cute! Is the one black and white or just really dark like mom? Love the black circle around the eye. And I have to say, in the close pic of Aunt B, I love her head, so classic and she looks like a sweetheart.


They are a dark brown with some black mixed in. Prooved it had a couple kids like that, they end up looking a really dark chocolate brown. 

I bottle fed the kids this evening to make sure they both had enough to eat. And we will start again in the morning working on her udder. We are going to keep offering the one kid a couple bottles a day, so if we have to pull her and give up on the bad side she will hopefully transition to a bottle.  The bad side appears to have possible tissue damage, maybe from a bad case of mastitis in her history. I didn't have any problems with mastitis last year with her, but since she had a single I didn't have to deal with a kid nursing on that side.  

I love that classic look, She is from an older boer bloodline and not the newer show doe lines. 

RPC: I agree about seeing them in a few weeks, they look a little flimsy right now, but I think they will fill out. But time will tell. 

Thanks MIssy and SDboergoats.


----------



## neener92

Adorable! Congrats on the girls!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

news on the farm. 

We are getting our worm/parasite problem under control. More about that under diseases. 

We sold Aunt B's bottle Baby, of course, I still get to bottle feed  her for 2 to 3 more weeks, they aren't ready to take her homel. But they did offer to come bottle feed her at our farm whenever we need them too, if we have plans or are going to be gone. THey are a nice family, with home schooled children. The girl wants to learn about goats and train one of them to pull a small cart. We will keep the other doe from Aunt B. 

*Big News is Daisy is close to kidding*. She is due on Satuday, 150 days, but we are inducing her on Wednesday morning. So we are hoping for kids on Thursday from her. 

She is *HUGE*  I was going to take pictures, but didn't get a chance today, so hopefully it will stop raining and I can get some Tomorrow(Tuesday). Did I mention she is HUGE>   Like as in Giganitic.  I know that isn't fair, to tell you all that and not post pictures.  I have 2 people asking for a buck from her and I sure want a doeling. So At this point 2 of each would be great.  And if I could request 1x1 teated, that would be fantastic.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm

congrats on all the healthy sweet little kids you have had sooo far....

Just adorable!!!!


----------



## RPC

When you get pictures tomorrow you should take some of aunt B's kid also. I have a feeling she looks awesome. Well I am glad things are getting better as far as parasites.


----------



## ksj0225

So Daisy is being induced?  Is she having problems or is she a problem kidder or do you just need to be there?

What medicines are you using?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> So Daisy is being induced?  Is she having problems or is she a problem kidder or do you just need to be there?
> 
> What medicines are you using?


We have plans this weekend and we wanted to make sure we were more available.  We are using lutalyse, we tossed around the idea of using dexamethosone, but we already have the Lut, se we are going with 2 cc of lutalyse.  We decided to give it to her tonight, instead of trying to get it done in the morning befor my husband has to go to work.


----------



## ksj0225

Love learning from you!  Can't wait to see what she has!!!


----------



## dhansen

Is there a way to prevent a "blown out" teat?  Is it just an age/# of kid dings thing?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I meant to add that you would go with dexamethazone in an emergency situation were you aren't sure of the due date, but you have to induce to save the doe, more than likely due to pregnancy toxemia. Dexamothazone helps the lungs develope so if you are a too early, The kids may have a little better chance. 

I don't know the exact dosages off the top of my head, but it is something like 2 or 3 cc of dex a day for 2 or 3 days to help develope the lungs and then when you have to induce it is a larger dose of like 15cc. 

Since we know Daisy's due date are we are positive she is 150 days on Satuday, We decided the lutalyse would be just fine. We have never induced before so this will be a learning experiience for us. Roll gave us some advice and shared her experience with us from when she induced a couple does. She said they kidded with in 24 hours after giving the lutalyse.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Well, her she is.   















Here she is fussing at me, because I keep pointing something at her and walking around her. 






And beleive it or not, she can still run.  Well, kind of. 






And here is one of Aunt B's doelings, this one is being dam raised. They are 2 weeks old.






This one is on a bottle, but mom still looks after her. 





The bottle baby, has kind of interesting coloring on her head, with an eye patch. Makes her look illusive.






Can't forget the star of the week. So here is Daisy with Aunt B and her doelings munching on some sumac leaves. 





Then everyone decided it was feeding time and ran to the barn. Ever get the feeling you are being watched?


----------



## neener92

Great pictures 20! Love all your goats!


----------



## bonbean01

Daisy looks soooooooooooo ready to lamb!!!!  Can't wait for the pics


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh she looks like when I try to fit all of my groceries into one bag at the self checkout.  Poor thing.  Cute cute kids!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

okay, just did another Daisy check,  and we have  about 2 inches of discharge, she keeps changing position, flies are driving her crazy, but not active signs of pushing. We have been checking her every hour, but now we will move up to every half hour. I was hoping that we wouldn't have to be up all night.

Edited to fix errors:  How does my brain  think one thing and then type something else?


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## SDBoerGoats

OMG she is HUGE! Looks like she's going to have a herd! Good luck and I can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

nothing yet,  I hope everything is okay.  I was up several times last night and she was just laying there sleeping. At her 6 am check,she was just standing there, so I let her out and she started munching.   She doesn't appear to be in any kind of discomfort. Well, other than being huge and it is going to be almost 100 again today, but right now it is coolish out.  I know the flies were driving her crazy yesterday.   She has had no more dishcarge,  I guess I could explain the couple inches of goo, to be the plug more than birthing fluid.   Time will tell. 

okay, this is officially driving me crazy. Now I am crazier and very tired.


----------



## jodief100

She is pretty!  Good luck!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We have twin bucklings.  I haven't looked at teats and all of that stuff yet.  Never know with fullbloods.


----------



## TTs Chicks

for babies!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

A couple quick photos, they aren't the best.


----------



## dhansen

Adorable!  Amazing she could be that HUGE and only have twins!


----------



## neener92

Adorable!


----------



## SDBoerGoats

Wow, such nice big boys! I thought for sure she had triplets at least, but those look like pretty big boys, really muscular. Happy things all went well!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

A little newer and better photos. They still have that scrunched up newborn look.  They were 12 lbs and 10 lbs, the one with the spots is a little smaller.  They are both 1x1 teated, but the one with the spots has a very tiny non-functional teat on one side, but not near the main teat. I wish they had more skin pigmentation, but they both have some dark spots under their tail, and in my experience that will fill in as they get older. I am surprised how dark headed they are considering these are Goldman's kids.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm

WOW those guys are huge, very nice looking 
congrats on the healthy births!!!


----------



## SDBoerGoats

10 and 12 pounds! OMGOSH! They are gorgeous too, love their dark coloring.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Okay, we had kind of a long week, I came down with the stomach flu Thursday into Friday and Friday night we were hit hard with that storm that came through VA and neighboring states. We just got our power back on last night. The animals and most of the property survived. WE are still working on fence repair, or I should say, getting the trees off the fence. 

We had a problem with 2 dogs from new neighbors that moved near us a couple months ago, they are trying to keep two  big dogs into a small yard with electric collars and with no electricity the dogs started coming up to our place every night and found our rabbit hutch and  by the 3rd night were in with our goats running them around and ran them through the fencing before we caught them. We are still deciding exactly what our next move is going to be. I couldn't catch the neighbors at home so I left a letter and last night the dogs stayed home.  My concern is the next time they get out, may be a week or 3 months from now, but now they know we have rabbits and goats and I think it is going to be a tragedy waiting to happen. The one dog is a pitbull, lab, saint bernard mix, a year old, and huge, he is the main problem the other is a german shepard and very old, he was in the yard playing with our dogs. It was the pit/lab/saint mix that was running our goats and at only a year old and NOT fixed, he is going to be a problem.  

Well, ofcourse I have to post photos of the storm.

Some of our front yard, after we cut up the big stuff





Rabbit hutch area





The yearling pen had a lot of damage, but the girls weathered it out under the crushed huts. 













Another part of the yearling pen, we still need to get the trees off the fenceline in this section. 









in another field there are several trees down as well, this was a real lose, a Walnut tree uprooted from being too close to a small raven. 





The goats taking advantage of the fallen trees





Hundreds of peices of small branches all over the pasture.





I am positive this would be considered "Goat Heaven."


----------



## GLENMAR

Yep. That's what I was doing. Let the goats clean up after the storm.
  Glad everyone was OK.


----------



## snapnzap

Glad everyone is OK.  The only damage we had was a couple of shingles off the roof but since we lost power we had to bail water out of the stream for all the critters.  A generator has been added to the top of our list!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

snapnzap said:
			
		

> Glad everyone is OK.  The only damage we had was a couple of shingles off the roof but since we lost power we had to bail water out of the stream for all the critters.  A generator has been added to the top of our list!


We have a generator,  and we are discussing getting  a bigger one.  But it was able to keep 2 fridgereators and a full size freezer cold, the well pump running, and a couple fans. If we wanted to use the microwave we would unplug a couple things, oh and a couple light bulbs. 

A cold shower wasn't really a problem after working in the yard picking up in 100 degree weather.


----------



## drdoolittle

We were hit with that storm also.  We did not lose power, thank goodness, but 3 huge trees came down----2 of them in our pen.  Luckily no person or animal was hurt----although Adia's twins stood out in it getting soaked despite her efforts to get them to follow her into an empty covered dog kennel.


----------

